# I’m not tipping unless a driver gives me 5 stars



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons

I’ve been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they’re owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that’s another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they’re paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn’t expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that’s what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.

Okay, back to Uber, you guys seems to HATE your customers so let me tell you things from my perspective:
It’s pathetic you guys put in tip jars and pan handle in your own car lol
It’s wrong to put that kind of social pressure on customers or expect more than the bill
Trying to guide the conversation to tipping
It’s wrong to be mad at customers for not giving you cash on a cashless app
It’s wrong to not realize how akward tipping a small amount of cash is to a driver
It’s pathetic you 1 star your customers for not tipping in cash or guessing they will not tip
It’s wrong to 1 star customers in a hunch they won’t tip or because you didn’t like how short/long the ride is just like you don’t want to be 1 starred for things out of your control
It’s wrong to 1 star riders for saying they’ll tip you in the app when they actually do
It’s wrong to say customers are cheap, I don’t think Uber is cheap it’s $10 for a 3 blocks, that’s not cheap

I recently went to and from somewhere and my rating went from a 4.87 to a 4.84. I was thinking what I could have done wrong? I was waiting outside when they arrived, said hello and thank you as I left, and I don’t talk during the ride as I’m a quiet person. I’m clean and polite. Now I wait 24 hours to see if my rating goes up or down and then I tip. No way I’m tipping you generally unemployable banshees unless I know you 5 starred me. I’m not being stupid enough anymore to tip you for down rating me. If I was that bad then you shouldn’t want my extra money. I hope everyone passenger reads this and waits to tip.

Just an FYI: I literally get NO satisfaction handing over extra money to someone I’ll never see after I’ve left your vehicle. Especially now knowing I’ve tipped people who have given me 1-4 stars


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

:cafe::barefoot:

Mine only has gone up as a rider but nowadays I only take it past 12am and I always carry cash for those rides/


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

:laugh::laugh: @OP


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I think a lot of drivers that downrate passengers are doing so out of frustration for the job in general. And some passengers deserve to be downrated for not tipping. I wouldn't, but that's just me. And maybe like others here my mindset will someday change. Until then,

There are times when tipping should be mandatory on long pick up minimal fare rides. Or when you get out of your car with an umbrella in pouring rain so your passenger doesn't have to get soaking wet before work. Its good for business and the passengers experience as a rider.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm giving you one ? for your troll post. Hope you order Uber eats and I deliver. Special sauce, no charge.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> I think a lot of drivers that downrate passengers are doing so out of frustration for the job in general. And some passengers deserve to be downrated for not tipping. I wouldn't, but that's just me. And maybe like others here my mindset will someday change. Until then,
> 
> There are times when tipping should be mandatory on long pick up minimal fare rides. Or when you get out of your car with an umbrella in pouring rain so your passenger doesn't have to get soaking wet before work. Its good for business and the passengers experience as a rider.


Most people will tip on the app, so you downrated someone before you even know. And why should passengers be downrated for not tipping, why be downrated for not doing something that is optional, something they were told they did not need to do in the beginning by the CEO?

It would be like me downrating you for not giving me water and candy. I do not expect it. And you shouldn't expect extra from me either.

I've had an Uber give me an umbrella, since he went above and beyond I tipped the highest from the pre set options. Tips are for extra service, great service, not a secret tax for doing what I paid you to do.

If you leave me 1 star, I go back and return the favor on principle.



Roadmasta said:


> I'm giving you one ? for your troll post. Hope you order Uber eats and I deliver. Special sauce, no charge.


How am I a troll? I am not tipping unless I get 5 stars. Seems fair. I have the privilege to wait and rate and tip at my convenience. If anyone is the troll it's the drivers that 1 star everyone because they're mad at the world and still expect big tips. I hate the sense of entitlement it needs to stop.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Z129 said:


> View attachment 335767
> View attachment 335768


Bus drivers actually provide more value than you when you think about it


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Do yourself and drivers a big favor, and stop riding with Uber.
See how easy that was!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Bus drivers are actually provide more value than you when you think about it


But they don't have to provide the bus or pay for the fuel. They also make a living wage, have union protection and a retirement fund.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Do yourself and drivers a big favor, and stop riding with Uber.
> See how easy that was!


I don't want to stop riding with Uber, but I will wait to tip. I am tired of drivers taking out their bad day on me and expecting me to pay extra while they downrate me.



Z129 said:


> But they don't have to provide the bus or pay for the fuel. They also make a living wage, have union protection and a retirement fund.


Yeah, cause they provide more value than you, like I said.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't want to stop riding with Uber, but I will wait to tip. I am tired of drivers taking out their bad day on me and expecting me to pay extra while they downrate me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause they provide more value than you, like I said.


Well, let's see.... city buses do not operate 24 hours a day in most areas. Not even 7 days a week in some areas. They do not provide door-to-door service. You must go to the bus stop to catch one and be dropped off, not at, but near, your destination. Or at least you hope your destination will be somewhere near the route. And if you ever felt pool was bad, take a look at your traveling companions on a bus. Should you dare to risk making eye contact with any of them that is.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't want to stop riding with Uber, but I will wait to tip. I am tired of drivers taking out their bad day on me and expecting me to pay extra while they downrate me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause they provide more value than you, like I said.


Ok. This is ridiculous. 
One question, do you worry as much about something significant, such as your credit rating, as you do your Uber rating? If not, you should. Secondly, if a driver transports you without issue, tip him/her a buck or two. Thank you.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Ok. This is ridiculous.
> One question, do you worry as much about something significant, such as your credit rating, as you do your Uber rating? If not, you should. Secondly, if a driver transports you without issue, tip him/her a buck or two. Thank you.


I'm talking about my Uber rating because I'm on the Uber board

Secondly, if a customer rides without issue rate them 5 stars

Don't ask for a buck or two and then give me a bad rating. I will tip AFTER I verified you thought I was a good passenger and will return the favor. Tired of how drivers treat us. I mean look how you just told me I need to pay extra lol.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Most drivers dont Downrate because of tips. 
I dont expect a tip and am really happy to get one. 
You did mention a very short trip though. These suck.
The It still takes the same amount of time to get to you and if you arent ready.. 
we spent more unpaid time getting you and in chicago case get $2.75
this is the type of trip uber may charge you $10 on too
I wouldnt doubt that's why you are getting downrated.
When someone gives you less than 3 stars its suppose to make it so they dont get you again. 
Dont take it personally, it's a decision people are making to keep from earning no $$
Nobody really cares about your rating but you anyway. 
We dont even get to see uber pax ratings in chicago now anyway.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Blame Uber. They only allow me to rate a passenger seconds after the ride ended. So if I don't receive a cash tip I am assuming I am not getting a tip and will give you a 1 star. Now if Uber allowed me time to rate say within 24 hours I would wait to see if there is a tip in the app and then give you the 5 stars.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

A low rated rider gives me a gauge with regard to the potential profitability of a trip... That’s how ratings are meant to be viewed. An badly behaved pax who tips $100 is always worth a 5*.

A well mannered polite pax going down the street, no tip? 1*. Let someone else take you.

Apologies, I do place a high emphasis on how much $ is entering my pocket courtesy of you. Business is business.

Ever notice why businesses tend to place more attention and be more prompt in providing service to their bigger, more “premium” customer accounts and less on their smaller ones? That’s exactly the same thing happening right here. You don’t tip, your rating goes down. You have nothing to worry about, the next ant around the corner will pick you up anyways.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Blame Uber. They only allow me to rate a passenger seconds after the ride ended. So if I don't receive a cash tip I am assuming I am not getting a tip and will give you a 1 star. Now if Uber allowed me time to rate say within 24 hours I would wait to see if there is a tip in the app and then give you the 5 stars.


It's a cashless app and you're not OWED extra money. I will be returning the favor to all you entitled low life's who punish me for not doing something optional.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

sporadic said:


> A low rated rider gives me a gauge with regard to the potential profitability of a trip... That's how ratings are meant to be viewed. An badly behaved pax who tips $100 is always worth a 5*.
> 
> A well mannered polite pax going down the street, no tip? 1*. Let someone else take you.
> 
> ...


Wow, such business savvy, why waste that talent on Uber? Lol

Btw, you know people tip on the app right? So if people get downvoted constantly after tipping they're gonna stop eventually (like I did).



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Whose main OP account is on suspend and is now sock trolling us?
> 
> Mods can we get a sock look up on this.
> 
> Fyi not one of mine


I'm a new member, not a sock puppet. I have been reading this forum ever since some felonious looking UberEats person picked up my order then cancelled stealing my dinner when I was hungry. Came across this forum and was disgusted by the entitlement of drivers/food delivers. Canceling orders for profit, telling lies to get bigger tips, down eating people because you don't get cash tips etc etc


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

@DriversAreMean 
You hate America! Admit it! This country invented the minimum effort job category. We create the stoner slacker, the teen prankster employee the sloth. Our culture shines brightest in our lowest ranks and your rejection is nothing less than an insult to the flag and the vets of our great country


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> It's a cashless app and you're not OWED extra money you entitled POS. I will be returning the favor to all you entitled low life's who punish me for not doing something optional.


Me giving you 5 stars is also optional.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

I really suggest you drive for a week before you say anything else., Otherwise your opinion is worth less than donkey snot.

nuff said good bye

you have no clue what it is like to be a driver 

because that is the risk we take every ride

anyone with a credit card can get in our cars

we are background checked frequently


----------



## Zubera (Sep 17, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


You want a guaranteed 5 star rating and good service? Tip cash upfront or at least before the ride is ended. This way drivers would know that you're a tipper otherwise they wouldn't even if you promise a tip in the app. Drivers have to rate you right after the trip and if you don't show the money to them you might get down rated. Drivers are out working for money and not for the stars. They can't pay bills with stars. You want to 1 star a driver? That's your choice and drivers can't do anything about it. Most drivers don't give a chit about ratings and when they down rate you that's also their choice. You can't do anything about it but cry. As I said you can avoid it by tipping cash upfront or at the end of the ride. You have that choice. Money talks, BS walks. Don't be cheap and think that tips are just a part of your ride expenses.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Wow, such business savvy, why waste that talent on Uber? Lol
> 
> Btw, you know people tip on the app right? So if people get downvoted constantly after tipping they're gonna stop eventually (like I did).
> 
> ...


Because I was looking for people whom I could build good relationships with and do valuable rides with, off the app, with Uber getting $0? Different motivations.

Also, meeting new people to work on my other business with.

Plus, back then when there was surge, drive surge hours and take surge pings only... I won't mind $0 tip on a 2x surge trip, that's for sure. But if it was a min fare 2x trip, 1 star for wasting my surge ping.

There are so many reasons to drive, and being an ant for base rates is definitely not one of them. Nowadays I don't even drive, so I've never even experienced in-app tipping. Cash tips/trips and surge were the main drivers for profitability, base rate is just meh.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I have to say I completely agree with the original post.

My only problem is, I too many times went the extra mile helping, carrying, driving more, etc, for passengers, and I never got a tip. So now my policy is “People don’t tip. So why would I do extra work? You do whatever you have to. I drive. Bye”.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


5 star passengers tip. If not, what is the point of a four star?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Don't hate the player, hate the game.

As they lower the amount drivers get paid, tips are the only hope we have of making "decent" wages.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I agree about the tip jars, signs and any other attempt to solicit. What you don't understand is that of that $10 that you payed for a 3 block trip (why don't you walk), your driver received maybe $3. He may have had to drive 10 minutes to get to you. When the ride is over and you look at your app to see that you have an opportunity to tip.....the idea of giving one lousy dollar is too much? YEAH, it's the principle.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

To the OP,

I’d down rate you because you seem entitled. You also sound a lot like the member, Average Person.

Please just walk those few blocks you take Uber. You’re being downrated because you are too lazy to just walk a few blocks.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra fdxxxxmoney because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


This is perhaps the most creative post I have ever read. Absolutely Brilliant!! The offhand reference to a Hair Removal session is Genius. Thank You.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve been in the service industry all my life. People such as yourself are just plain cheap except when it comes to themselves.


----------



## Superuser (Nov 6, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


You sound like an entitled . I am sure you don't tip your bartenders and waiters and waitress's at restaurants. I bet you would feel different if you were a driver or bartender or waiter/waitress in a restaurant. Drivers use there own personal vehicles and often much nicer than taxi's. Uber takes about 50% of the fare on most trips so you can easily figure out the driver is not making much.
Yes, we expect tips because we work hard to get you to your destination in a safe professional manner. If you are traveling 3 blocks and complain about a $10.00 fare, you need to walk. You don't deserve to ride in any nice vehicles.
I feel sorry for anyone waits on you in a restaurant or serves you drinks a in bar. You are a pathetic excuse for a human being.



DriversAreMean said:


> It's a cashless app and you're not OWED extra money you entitled POS. I will be returning the favor to all you entitled low life's who punish me for not doing something optional.


You WILL NEVER ride in G*D D*MN car. I promise that. . Probably an overpaid CEO or millennial that had everything given to him an NEVER had to work for nothing. Pathetic.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Wow, such business savvy, why waste that talent on Uber? Lol
> 
> Btw, you know people tip on the app right? So if people get downvoted constantly after tipping they're gonna stop eventually (like I did).
> 
> ...


Very few drivers actually downrate 
paxes because they didnt tip
This site is a good place to find a 
bunch of disgruntled people 
Most people are here to complain
or like me to get a few laughs
Your rating doesnt really matter
We can get deactivated because of it


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Very few drivers actually downrate
> paxes because they didnt tip


Very true! I don't downrate because of lack of cash tip. But if a pax is an entitled jerk, then I do. Most of my pax are not entitled, though. However, the OP seems way too entitled.

This site doesn't represent the majority of drivers attitudes, or at least in my area. I also don't shuffle, nor do drivers I've talked to in my area either.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Never tip drivers, it's a disservice to them. A incentive to continue what they hate as a job. They don't even know it.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"....you generally unemployable banshees"

This may have something to do with your rating. IMHO, tip or do not, but don't also whine about the repercussions.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'll take tips any way I can get them, but it's easy to see why you don't get 5 stars.
Don't think you're making us feel bad by not giving us your $1 tip on your $3 ride.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Never tip drivers, it's a disservice to them. A incentive to continue what they hate as a job. They don't even know it.


For some, it's not a job. For some, there is no hate, only a desire to make what they do enjoyable and perhaps a bit of profit by providing a service that was not available in my youth. For some, it's a chance to get out of the house, meet new people and try to spread some positive karma. For some, tipping is not required in most cases, but very much appreciated. In those cases where it is considered required, for those that don't tip, well, the only recourse a driver has is the rating system. If you don't like the rating system, complain to the rideshare company, not the driver, as there is nothing a driver can do to change the system. They don't even listen to us.

Oh, and for those that do it not because it is a job, they too like to feel appreciated.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

Haha Haha. Omg. Cant stop laughing. You think you have it figured out. On uber, pax cant see their rating change from a driver until AFTER they rate the driver. Ao you wont be 1 starring any drivers. So they wont get a tip. Who cares. Your rating will continue to drop until no one picks you up. Have fun! Lol


----------



## UberDriver9000 (Mar 4, 2019)

You must never worked in the service industry, if u did, you know tipping is greatly appreciated. 

I understand if the service worker was not doing their job right or getting you upset, but if you have someone plucking your hair, making you a drink, taking you to your destination in one of the most dangerous form of transportation possible, and knowing that the service provided is very prone to mistakes but they do a great job at it, you should show that person you appreciate them by giving them SOMETHING. 

Because we all know these companies pay the MINIMUM they r legally required to pay their workers and some of these guys go above and beyond.

So what if they rate u down? That's probably a good thing cuz having a perfect score either means your new or a scammer or Jesus Christ in the flesh.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Most people will tip on the app, so you downrated someone before you even know. And why should passengers be downrated for not tipping, why be downrated for not doing something that is optional, something they were told they did not need to do in the beginning by the CEO?
> 
> It would be like me downrating you for not giving me water and candy. I do not expect it. And you shouldn't expect extra from me either.
> 
> ...


Why don't you take the bus then? You mentioned how much you are paying for a short ride. The driver gets about a 3rd of what you pay. Do you tip your waiter or waitress? Rideshare drivers are making wages that need tips to survive on.

Why not ride Lyft. They give 24 hrs to rate and I wait and see if I get a tip. I usually don't downrate fornnot tipping unless I packed and unpacked your luggage, you had stops and don't tip.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Me giving you 5 stars is also optional.


That is okay, but every passenger should wait to tip so low rating people with out cause will effect your income


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I .... felt fleeced.


.............literally and figuratively, -eh?



DriversAreMean said:


> guessing they will not tip


Human beings are empirical creatures. Most users do not tip. Most users who say that they will tip in=application fail to follow through with that. It is not "assumption"; it is born of bitter experience.



DriversAreMean said:


> It's wrong to 1 star customers you didn't like how short/long the ride is


On Lyft, artificial downratings are one way to make sure that I never get a trip that I do not like again. On Uber, giving you your one star because I do not like the trip is something that happens. It is not dissimilar to: \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


DriversAreMean said:


> be 1 starred for things out of your control


Users with an attitude like yours tend to do the above.



DriversAreMean said:


> I don't think Uber is cheap it's $10 for a 3 blocks, that's not cheap


Most of that goes to Uber. Very little of it goes to the driver. You do understand that a taxicab does not charge ten loons or ten greenbacks for a three block trip, _*correctamundo*_? Of course, the cab driver is not going to like it if you do not tip him, either, but, unless it is Uber Taxi (which Uber discontinued in Toronto; it is still in Montréal, though), at least he gets to know immediately if he got a tip, or not. Of course, again, unless it is Uber Taxi, neither customer nor driver get to rate the other.



DriversAreMean said:


> Now I wait 24 hours to see if my rating goes up or down and then I tip. No way I'm tipping unless I know you 5 starred me. I hope every passenger reads this and waits to tip.


I have downrated users that I did not like for whatever reason and have received a tip from them. I actually do feel bad about it and do wish that there was something that I could do to change the rating. Your position on this is actually not unreasonable. One of the problems is that there are items inherently wanting in the way that you use this application. What is funny is that there once was a way that worked well, but, in these modern times in which we live, you actually are supposed to fix things _what ain't broke_.

Before the launch of UberX, many markets had only Uber Black. Some had Uber Taxi. My market was one such. I was one of the first cab drivers that Uber onboarded in my market (I do drive UberX/Lyft, as well, but with another car). Uber Taxi had a default tip setting of twenty per-cent. The customer could change it either to a different per-centage, a flat dollar and cents amount or to zero.. When the driver ended the trip, he keyed in the fare. The application then showed the driver the total amount paid, including "user fee" of two dollars and tip, Thus, if you added two dollars to the meter fare keyed into the application, and, there was still an amount remaining, you knew if you got a tip or did not. At that point, the application invited the driver to rate the customer (which he had to do in order to continue to receive requests).

When UberX launched, this format persisted on Uber Taxi. In fact, at one point, Uber Taxi was the only level of Uber on which the customer could tip in-application. At some point, in a copycat move of Hail-O, Uber had the Uber Taxi driver rate before he saw if he got a tip, or not. When Uber implemented platform wide tipping, it eliminated the default twenty per-cent on Taxi. If Uber would allow a pre-set tip, allow the driver to see what he got before rating, this would cut way down on drivers who downrate,



DriversAreMean said:


> Most people will tip on the app, so you downrated someone before you even know.


Perhaps they do in Toronto, but, in the Capital of the New Knighted Steaks Uh-Murrica, most people do not tip.



DriversAreMean said:


> for something they were told they did not need to do in the beginning by the CEO?


This is something that is largely responsible for the lack of tipping on TNC. The provider told the user not to do it, so, the user does as the provider instructs. Why should that be a surprise? I once got into a debate with a Lyft user on that one, even though Lyft started in--application tipping early into this. The user initiated the discussion. Not unlike one troll on these Boards, he was proud of his being a skinflint and wanted to make sure that everyone knew that he was one.

Another problem is this. Most customers do not rate at all. The customer gets the opportunity to tip only when he rates. If the customer does not rate a trip immediately, he does have some time to do so, but, after a period of time, he no longer can either rate or tip. Most people simply forget, as once they are out, they are more concerned with their business at hand than they are with a ride that has ended and was uneventful. This explains more than a few people who say that they will tip in-application but never do so.



DriversAreMean said:


> It would be like me downrating you for not giving me water and candy.


There are users who will do that, and, will tell you that they are downrating you for no water or mints.

We have one troll here who tells us that we would get more tips if we had expensive water, expensive snacks then tells us that while he will take advantage of that, he will not tip for them. As it is a troll, I have no idea if he actually does that, as a troll will post anything if he thinks that it will get a reaction or will draw attention to him.



DriversAreMean said:


> And you shouldn't expect extra from me either.


You have stated that you do tip. Now you warn drivers not to expect it. Which one is it? Do you or _don't_ you? ....or does only your hair remover know for sure?



DriversAreMean said:


> Tips are for extra service, great service, not a secret tax for doing what I paid you to do.


Again, what is it, do you or do you not regullarly tip?



DriversAreMean said:


> How am I a troll?


You might be one, but, until I see more evidence to support that, I am going to assume, for now, that you are legitimate.



DriversAreMean said:


> Bus drivers actually provide more value than you when you think about it


Use the bus, then. You need not worry about tips or downrates on the bus.



DriversAreMean said:


> they provide more value than you, like I said.


..........then use the damned bus, already: you are happier, drivers are happier, everyone wins!



IthurstwhenIP said:


> main OP account is on suspend and is now sock trolling us?


While Original Poster does show some of those characteristics, I have not seen enough quite yet to persuade me that he is not legitimate. For this reason, I will assume that he is legitimate, for now, at least.



DriversAreMean said:


> Canceling orders for profit, telling lies to get bigger tips


In case someone forgot to tell you, profit is the purpose for which the driver works. Uber and Lyft make it difficult to turn a reasonable profit. Uber and Lyft play dirty. The users mistreat us for no reason; they play dirty. The politicians and regulators who took Uber's money are playing dirty by definition. Why is it that everyone expects that the line providers are the only ones who are supposed to play this clean?



Invisible said:


> You also sound *a lot like* the member, Average Person.


 (emphasis added)

I am not one hundred per-cent convinced that Original Poster is, in fact, a troll; not Y-E-T, at least.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

rubisgsa said:


> I really suggest you drive for a week before you say anything else., Otherwise your opinion is worth less than donkey snot.
> 
> nuff said good bye
> 
> ...


A moderator changed the persons post but it was vile. They want to do a violent act because I wait to see what you rated me before tipping? Time to get out of the service industry buddy!



Invisible said:


> To the OP,
> 
> I'd down rate you because you seem entitled. You also sound a lot like the member, Average Person.
> 
> Please just walk those few blocks you take Uber. You're being downrated because you are too lazy to just walk a few blocks.





Don't swim in pools said:


> Haha Haha. Omg. Cant stop laughing. You think you have it figured out. On uber, pax cant see their rating change from a driver until AFTER they rate the driver. Ao you wont be 1 starring any drivers. So they wont get a tip. Who cares. Your rating will continue to drop until no one picks you up. Have fun! Lol


I rate them but I go back and change it if my rating drops


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Whose main OP account is on suspend and is now sock trolling us?
> 
> Mods can we get a sock look up on this.
> 
> Fyi not one of mine


Not mine either. (Not that I ever had a sock puppet account)


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Bus drivers actually provide more value than you when you think about it


 I'm quite sure the bus driver is going to carry your luggage on and off for you. Or Make that last minute stop at a convenience store so you can run in While he waits. Speaking of waiting I'm sure the bus Will wait 5 minutes for you if you're not there right away.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


"Unemployable Banshees" and that is why you got less than 5 stars. Attitude! I don't know what you do for a living, how much money you have or anything else about you but you Obviously think you are superior. You must be a real joy to drive and I am sure all the drivers who picked you up were honored that you even said hello when you got in their car. Did it ever occur to you that drivers are forced to rate you immediately upon completion of the ride. So they generally have no idea whether you tipped or not? Do you realize that drivers don't have the same 24 hours to rate a passenger to see how they were rated like passengers do? So when you get less than 5 stars You are doing something wrong! Look in the mirror stop blaming the driver. 4.87 is not a particularly great rating. Take if from a driver who has a 4.98 rating with over 5500 rides and a 5.0 rating with 430 rides as a passenger. I give every rider 5 stars unless they do something and attitude is the top of the list. I think most drivers default to 5 stars also because we are just to busy to be bothered so You are 4.87 now 4.84 for good reason and it has nothing to do with tipping.


----------



## uber_trooper (Apr 16, 2018)

How am I a troll? I am not tipping unless I get 5 stars. Seems fair. I have the privilege to wait and rate and tip at my convenience. If anyone is the troll it's the drivers that 1 star everyone because they're mad at the world and still expect big tips. I hate the sense of entitlement it needs to stop.
[/QUOTE]

Funny how you "hate the sense of entitlement" for drivers and yet be entitled enough to expect 5 stars after every ride. Tip or don't tip, its entirely up to you. I couldn't care less.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The OP gave me pause to reflect that, using her as a baseline (no man grouses about tipping on a $70 haircut) pax in general are decent people and a driver could always encounter her worse.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


First off, I give all passengers 5 stars. Saves me time explaining things to uber before I can get another ride -- I'm not getting paid to critique passengers, so I'm not doing it.

Second off, on a more general note, I agree that it's ridiculous that tipping is a part of our culture in general. But it's an unconstructive mistake to blame service people directly -- the reason we as a society have arrived at tipping as a custom is because we systematically underpay our service people of all kinds. Sure, you may be paying a perfectly reasonable fee for a service (from your point of view), but the owner (Uber) is underpaying the service person to the point that without some frequency of tips, said service person will not continue providing the service. The tragic part of it is customers such as yourself deal with the service person, not much with the owner, and so it's easiest to pit the actual provider (driver) against the customer, rather than holding the owner, who's truly responsible for the situation by consciously and deliberately choosing to undercompensate their employees (oh, sorry, 'independent contractors' in Uber's case).

It doesn't have to be this way. There's plenty of parts of the world (in my experience, much of Europe and Australia), in which tipping is frowned upon by both customers and service people because service people are fairly compensated for their work. We as a society need to choose differently if we want to stop the need for tips.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Tipping should be a sign that you appreciate the effort the driver went through for you. It should have nothing to do with whether or not you get 5 stars from a driver. I would gather that, at least from my point of view, if I give a passenger less than 5 stars, in most cases they definitely deserved it and I too could care less whether that pax tips or not. I just don't want to see that person again. Ever.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In a word- unbelievable! I don’t drive for or use U/L as a pax. But if I were to use them, I would definitely tip. My granddaughter uses Uber on occasion, and I have advised her to always tip in cash. In my driving business I told my clients my rates were with no gratuity expected, but most added it anyway.

I sometimes catch a ride with the service department shuttle when having leaving my car at the dealer. The person driving makes at least minimum wage, maybe with good benefits. But I still give him/her a buck or two each way for a five minute ride. There’s never been a tip jar or conversation about tipping, it’s just showing my appreciation for them helping me out.

Waiting to see how you’re rated is childish. At the end of the ride you know whether you were given a safe, comfortable ride, so tip accordingly. And, from what I see regularly on these boards, cash tips earn five stars.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

We love you too.

Actually no. Uber loves the rider who won't use the bus or a taxi. They are cheapskates, or lazy. But drivers see them for what they are.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

the other day a PAX gave me about $1.50 in a large handful of assorted change - he got a 5 star,
a PAX did not tip me for an airport ride of 45+ and at airport said to me - sorry I have no cash - told him he could tip on the app and I gave him 5 stars - he never tipped
a PAX high school age told me he would 5 star me and tip on app - he never did and I gave him 5 stars also

You get a 1 star from me because you are cheep, a bad person, and expect more from drivers than you give. Try giving more as in tipping at the end of a ride in cash or on app and you will get your reward - a 5 star which seems to be all you care about - karma can be a ***** !


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Don't be mad at the drivers, take your frustration out on Uber. They are the ones that created this rating bullsh!t, not the drivers. Uber forces the drivers to rate the pax after the ride is complete. What other services do you use that require you to immediately rate someone? None that I use. Lyft gives the driver 24 hours to rate the pax, but it is optional. I would prefer just to drive people to their destination without having to worry about rating them.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect?


Maybe your driver gave you a low rating because you smelled like burnt hair?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> Maybe your driver gave you a low rating because you smelled like burnt hair?


Or maybe the OP just smells like BO or has other rancid offensive smells. ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Secondly, if a customer rides without issue rate them 5 stars


That is my standard operating procedure. Any passenger who gets in my car and doesn't attempt to harm me or my vehicle will get a five-star rating every time...and there is absolutely no expectation of a tip in that circumstance. I don't rate pax with 4, 3, or 2* ratings. Those are meaningless, IMO.

One-stars are reserved for "special situations" where the passenger has been verbally abusive, physically inappropriate, has soiled or damaged my vehicle, or is otherwise disrespectful of my time and effort. Out of 1500+ rides given, I've one-starred less than a dozen passengers.

I will say that if you talk to drivers the way you have talked to us here, there's probably a better explanation why you've received less than five stars...and it has little to do with tipping. You seem to have some sort of latent anger issue, and if that is palpable in your interactions with Uber/Lyft drivers, you are probably setting off some alarm bells with them.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


If you don't like tipping then don't use the service. Simple. You stated that "no way I'm tipping you generally unemployable banshees", maybe you should relocate to the third world or a country where the social customs of tipping are non-existent. If Uber and Lyft didn't pay below minimum wage, which used to be against the law in the states, there wouldn't be so much focus on tipping. Just as waiters/waitresses get paid a couple dollars an hour, so do drivers now. Difference is that waiters/waitresses don't use their own resources to make money for the company. Bottom line.....you are exactly the type of person I would let off on the side of the road in an instant. You are likely millennial (assume that since you are obviously under the impression you are entitled) thus you have very little credibility, by default, in what you have to say.



DriversAreMean said:


> It's a cashless app and you're not OWED extra money. I will be returning the favor to all you entitled low life's who punish me for not doing something optional.


The option is for you to take an uber or lyft or not. I highly recommend you take the second option with your entitled worldview.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I just want to acknowledge that drivers do abuse the star system. Tips are always appreciated but only expected from other drivers and service industry workers. I only one star drivers and service industry workers that don't tip. My guess is that my average passenger rating is 4.97. I try to be as generous with the system as I would hope that passengers are with me.

Yes, many drivers are unemployable curmudgeons. Most of them deserve your ire.

The only reasonable solution to all of this is if passengers get to weed out drivers with a bad rating. Drivers claim this is a free market capitalism situation, but the truth of the matter is that both drivers and passengers are at the mercy of the algorithm of the app. My guess is that many passengers wish they had a better car/driver whenever they are paired. Perhaps in the future of the industry, passengers will get to set their own filters.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Am both a driver (6,000 rides) and rider (several/week). And let me tell you something right now!

AGREE WITH YOU 100%!!

I'm sickened by the entitled driver's attitudes expecting a cash tip on a cashless app. Where a tip line's available on the app, no less.

Can anyone imagine dining in a fine restaurant, and the server suggesting the customer tip cash instead of on his credit card? Answer's no. It is unheard of.

Thanks for your post. It's 100% truth and the way the world operates as well.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Am both a driver (6,000 rides) and rider (several/week). And let me tell you something right now!
> 
> AGREE WITH YOU 100%!!
> 
> ...


Your argument fails because most people tip waitresses, and most people DONT tip uber's. Soooooooo thank you, please come again.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Your argument fails because most people tip waitresses, and most people DONT tip uber's. Soooooooo thank you, please come again.


Standing by my statement 100%. ????


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> If you don't like tipping then don't use the service. Simple. You stated that "no way I'm tipping you generally unemployable banshees", maybe you should relocate to the third world or a country where the social customs of tipping are non-existent. If Uber and Lyft didn't pay below minimum wage, which used to be against the law in the states, there wouldn't be so much focus on tipping. Just as waiters/waitresses get paid a couple dollars an hour, so do drivers now. Difference is that waiters/waitresses don't use their own resources to make money for the company. Bottom line.....you are exactly the type of person I would let off on the side of the road in an instant. You are likely millennial (assume that since you are obviously under the impression you are entitled) thus you have very little credibility, by default, in what you have to say.
> 
> 
> The option is for you to take an uber or lyft or not. I highly recommend you take the second option with your entitled worldview.


I said I will tip, but only once I verify that I have received 5 stars. I don't do anything wrong (that I'm aware of) so not sure why someone would low rate me. Only time I tip right away it when I see the driver gave me five stars before leaving the car or if they were nice in which case I tip in app before I leave and tell them I left a tip. I do not like the entitlement of drivers and shirking the responsibility to the customers to double pay and will NOT tip anyone who low rates me, lol why would I do an optional gesture and give money to someone who didn't like me?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

When you go to get a oil change and the place decides to charge you outrageous prices and suggest you replace things that need not be replaced, do you then tip each person doing the jobs on top because they might be not getting the majority of the cost you paid but pocketed by the company?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Im not even gonna start to explain this to passangers who think this way. If nothing else its an on demand service that drivers are paying all expenses for. Tips should not be automatic but for 5 star service they should be. If you dont like it head back to the bus. Furthermore , passangers are trying to constantly game the system at the drivers expense. And are basically cheap af..try a cab and tell me how much you love the uber service, most customers have a mooching mentality and given the opportunity to be on the honor system will screw the driver for good service. The rating system is malevolent on both sides of the equation. It is designed to control the drivers and give passangers unwarranted 5 star ratings. Anyways....


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> When you go to get a oil change and the place decides to charge you outrageous prices and suggest you replace things that need not be replaced, do you then tip each person doing the jobs on top because they might be not getting the majority of the cost you paid but pocketed by the company?


It all comes down to one central thesis: If employers in every field paid a living wage, tipping would disappear completely.

You don't tip the cardiac surgeon who just saved your life. You don't tip the defense lawyer who just got your conviction thrown out. You don't tip the pilot who just successfully landed the Airbus 380 that took you from New York to Dubai.

You don't tip these people because their employers already value them. That should be the standard for every employee, but sadly, is not.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Am both a driver (6,000 rides) and rider (several/week). And let me tell you something right now!
> 
> AGREE WITH YOU 100%!!
> 
> ...


I must be unique. I know the value of giving a cash tip, so when I am dining, fine or not, I try to make sure I have enough cash to cover a tip.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I must be unique. I know the value of giving a cash tip, so when I am dining, fine or not, I try to make sure I have enough cash to cover a tip.


to be honest i dont care if its cash or not,cash is preferred but its all the same to me. its the people who get out of the car and say ill tip you on the app and they dont,wtf? why even say that,feeling a bit guilty cause you know your gonna f the driver? lol


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


It's like the Uber website and app say's the tip already included.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> It's like the Uber website and app say's the tip already included.


the tip is not included but lets be honest you dont have any class to begin with cause you would believe anything to avoid paying for good service? and by good i mean coming to get you on demand for the fraction of a taxi..hit the bus stop

i would love to break down exactly how this service works but in the end its a waste of time...but trust me when i say this rideshare companies could care less about drivers and passangers and they have gone to great lengths to nickle and dime drivers and now that they are public watch what they charge for rides its gonna go through the roof..the party is over,these services have been racing to the bottom from day 1....i cant wait to see the river of tears from whiners how bad the service will become and the rates so high. people cant stand a good value they have to get extra value by trying to get over on those who provide the service so they can have a feeling of being in control..its pathetic


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Tips are always appreciated but only expected from other drivers and service industry workers. I only one star drivers and service industry workers that don't tip.....
> 
> Yes, many drivers are unemployable curmudgeons. Most of them deserve your ire.
> The only reasonable solution to all of this is if passengers get to weed out drivers with a bad rating.....My guess is that many passengers wish they had a better car/driver whenever they are paired. Perhaps in the future of the industry, passengers will get to set their own filters.


Troll alert! You sound like a disgruntled pax, not a driver.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Troll alert! You sound like a disgruntled pax, not a driver.


drivers need a filter for passangers like this,is more like it..lol


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I have to say I completely agree with the original post.
> 
> My only problem is, I too many times went the extra mile helping, carrying, driving more, etc, for passengers, and I never got a tip. So now my policy is "People don't tip. So why would I do extra work? You do whatever you have to. I drive. Bye".


I actually agree with this post. But again I am not like this. How many times have we heard we will tip you in the app. You might as well say the check is in the mail ( ops, I just dated myself, see the other post, I am over 60 lol ). The point is, you just don't know most of the time when you will be tipped. But usually not no matter how good you performed for the pax.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I also agree you being rated bad had something to do with the entitled brat vibe you're giving off ..

I do not rate low just because there's no cash tip, and honestly the drivers who do is a lower percentage of drivers who post on this site. That's obviously ridiculous, since it's 2019 and both apps are cashless and it doesn't take a brainiac to figure that wouldn't be fair, It's more simple to rate based on your attitude or behavior, since sometimes I wake up and see the driver notification bubbles that indicate I was tipped from the day and sometimes day(s) before, if I were to rate them right then and there for not offering me cash, I'd just be lowering my pool of riders who would otherwise tip, which is just *bad business.*

However feel free to take the bus, since it doesn't make sense to pay $10 to go 3 blocks. An average person can walk that in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Your argument fails because most people tip waitresses, and most people DONT tip uber's. Soooooooo thank you, don't let the door hit you on your way out.


@DriversAreMean

To expand on my first post in this thread:

- I'm always waiting for the driver because I never call the car until I'm ready
- I stay in my seat, don't eat, don't drink, don't smoke, etc-listening to my own music.
- I don't request for water/gum (tho they often ask me if I want), I don't use their charger/cord, I don't ask about the ACs/windows/etc.
- I say hello, how are you, thank you & good day.

There's nothing special about what I do so if someone wants to downstate me, yes, I get it, it sucks, but who cares??


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> all you entitled low life's


You paint with a broad brush. It is a sign of a closed minded person. Shame on you.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm talking about my Uber rating because I'm on the Uber board
> 
> Secondly, if a customer rides without issue rate them 5 stars
> 
> Don't ask for a buck or two and then give me a bad rating. I will tip AFTER I verified you thought I was a good passenger and will return the favor. Tired of how drivers treat us. I mean look how you just told me I need to pay extra lol.


Ok, fine.
Continue with your pointless agenda!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> I must be unique. I know the value of giving a cash tip, so when I am dining, fine or not, I try to make sure I have enough cash to cover a tip.


Good for you. Not me. In fact, have never seen that.

But will say this: Have made my money driving 6,000 rides. Now, primarily a rider.

Used to tip. Not now. Can't stand the drivers attitudes. Sicken me.

No more tips. They don't deserve them. Yes, have changed sides. Later.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Good for you. Not me. In fact, have never seen that.
> 
> But will say this: Have made my money driving 6,000 rides. Now, primarily a rider.
> 
> ...


Just another justifying mooch


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> Just another justifying mooch


Of course, no idea what you're referring to?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> When you go to get a oil change and the place decides to charge you outrageous prices and suggest you replace things that need not be replaced, do you then tip each person doing the jobs on top because they might be not getting the majority of the cost you paid but pocketed by the company?


Do you know oil change places ask for tips now so I guess the answer is yes lol



welikecamping said:


> I must be unique. I know the value of giving a cash tip, so when I am dining, fine or not, I try to make sure I have enough cash to cover a tip.


Because I take shorter rides I don't want to tip more than $2-$3 for a few blocks because $5 is too much, that would be $10 there and back on top of two $10 dollar rides. I don't feel comfortable giving someone a toonie so I just tip in app, I shouldn't be penalized for that. It's a cashless app and tipping is so akward.



sellkatsell44 said:


> @DriversAreMean
> 
> To expand on my first post in this thread:
> 
> ...


I only care because they expect a tip for treating me with way. If a waitress was rude to me I wouldn't give them a tip either.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Can anyone imagine dining in a fine restaurant, and the server suggesting the customer tip cash instead of on his credit card? Answer's no. It is unheard of.


_Oh no it ain't unheered of....................._I have been asked to tip in cash in more than one restaurant, fine or otherwise. Ask me that, and I tip you to-the-rule, assuming that the service was acceptable. This means that I take out the telephone, open the calculator, deduct the tax and tip ten to fifteen per-cent on what is left. I tip on my credit card. The waiter wants a cash tip to duck paying taxes. I have to pay mine, why should I help him to duck paying his? Yes, I know, they get a minimum withheld based on their receipts, but, if the tips on credit card show as more, they get withheld based on that.

I do not have to like paying my taxes, as Hillary did not win, but, I still have to pay them.

If you don not ask me for a cash tip, I tip as a cab driver would tip anyone else who is working for tips.



5☆OG said:


> try a cab and tell me how much you love the uber service,


Here, people never stopped using cabs. Those who did forsake them for Uber are coming back to them as disgruntled Uber/Lyft users. Uber offers taxis, here. Every day, I see a new Uber Taxi user who was a disgruntled UberX user. You can add to that the price for UberX on short and mediocre trips is about the same as a cab in this market. If there is even a mild surge on Uber, you know, the kind where the customer pays a multiplier but Uber/Lyft give the driver only base rates, it becomes more than a cab.

We have airport taxes, here, thus, a fare from Downtown to National Airport on UberX, which is our closest and busiest, is often more than a cab. The District of Columbia also charges a tax on all TNC trips that begin or end within its borders.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> I think a lot of drivers that downrate passengers are doing so out of frustration for the job in general.* And some passengers deserve to be downrated for not tipping*. I wouldn't, but that's just me. And maybe like others here my mindset will someday change. Until then,
> 
> There are times when tipping should be mandatory on long pick up minimal fare rides. Or when you get out of your car with an umbrella in pouring rain so your passenger doesn't have to get soaking wet before work. Its good for business and the passengers experience as a rider.


Yes, case in point, you pick up 3 pax at the airport, and each has a carry on luggage that you have to load and unload for them. Not 1 dollar of tip on s short fare that is not even $10 for them. These kind of cheapo pax definitely deserve 1 star. No Doubt.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Bus drivers actually provide more value than you when you think about it


14 yo trolletes are DA funniest!


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Quote: try a cab and tell me how much you love the uber service
I love ❤ this

OP take the bus ? & stop whining already I


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I don't generally downrate passengers for not tipping, but you probably don't realize that 90% of people that say they're going tip in the app, don't do it.
Of that $10 you paid for a 3 block ride, the driver made about 2.50-3.00, and probably spent 10-15 mins to do it. It's a losing proposition.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Alabama Lou said:


> I think a lot of drivers that downrate passengers are doing so out of frustration for the job in general. And some passengers deserve to be downrated for not tipping. I wouldn't, but that's just me. And maybe like others here my mindset will someday change. Until then,
> 
> There are times when tipping should be mandatory on long pick up minimal fare rides. Or when you get out of your car with an umbrella in pouring rain so your passenger doesn't have to get soaking wet before work. Its good for business and the passengers experience as a rider.


You get out w/an umbrella when it's raining? WTF... this how riders come to expect drivers to do stupid crap imho.

If a pax can't look out the window and see it's raining ....tough [email protected]



TeleSki said:


> I don't generally downrate passengers for not tipping, but you probably don't realize that 90% of people that say they're going tip in the app, don't do it.
> Of that $10 you paid for a 3 block ride, the driver made about 2.50-3.00, and probably spent 10-15 mins to do it. It's a losing proposition.


Right. Downgrading a pax for not tipping is ENTITLEMENT on steroids whether people are adult enough to admit it or not.

If you want more $$$ get a better gig or for God sakes LEARN THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN BEING A DRIVER AND AN ?.

Knowing this is directly related to how much $$ you take home because even with throttling increasing you can still make pretty good $$ if you make up your mind not to be manipulated by the app, know your sweet spots and handle your business & control your own $$$ instead of trusting THIEVES to give you accurate accounts when we ALL agree they do only that which is benificial to THEIR MARGINS more so now than pre-IPO.

Wake up!!!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

IR12 said:


> You get out w/an umbrella when it's raining? WTF... this how riders come to expect drivers to do stupid crap imho.
> 
> If a pax can't look out the window and see it's raining ....tough [email protected]


Once when I was visitng Hong Kong little did I know it was hurricane season, it would rain and rain all through out the day on and off and the driver gave me his umbrella. He had an extra. I tipped him the highest of the pre set options don't know even how much it was since it was HK currency but that's the type of stuff I tip on. He was really nice to help a foreigner out and I wanted to say thank you. I get drivers who barely murmer hello back to me and want $5 lol . Thanks for agreeing with me on my post.



TeleSki said:


> I don't generally downrate passengers for not tipping, but you probably don't realize that 90% of people that say they're going tip in the app, don't do it.
> Of that $10 you paid for a 3 block ride, the driver made about 2.50-3.00, and probably spent 10-15 mins to do it. It's a losing proposition.


 How is that my fault? I only need to go a few blocks, so I can't/shouldn't use the service?

Wtf is that

I can point you to lots of threads where drivers are complaining about trips that are too long and you don't like those either lol!


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Yeah, cause they provide more value than you, like I said.


Well you've solved your I don't want to tip problem. Just take the bus.


----------



## UberSnitch (Jun 17, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


In the beginning, Uber discouraged tipping. However, Lyft encouraged it. Thus, tipping became necessary for Uber to attract drivers.

Once tipping was rolled out, Uber saw an opportunity to reduce compensation to drivers, in hopes that the riders tips will fill the gap. And Uber did reduce driver compensation in a big way. Based on Uber's own numbers for 2017, less than 5% of US drivers were making a profit, after ALL expenses. Down from 29% in 2016. (This does not include cash tips.) It costs a pretty penny to run and maintain a vehicle when a driver is putting 150 miles plus a day.

The tipping war is a game. The driver is enticed to be a good driver and friendly to the rider, in anticipation of a tip. However, riders has little enticement. Riders have little chance, in most larger cities, to get the same driver twice in a years time. Thus, riders have little risk of being paired with a driver that a rider stiffed a week ago.

So why TIP? So why TIP in cash. Because it is the right thing to do.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

TheCount said:


> Well you've solved your I don't want to tip problem. Just take the bus.


I don't mind tipping, but not if someone gives me 1-4 stars. Otherwise, I feel like an idiot giving away extra cash I'm not obligated to give.



UberSnitch said:


> In the beginning, Uber discouraged tipping. However, Lyft encouraged it. Thus, tipping became necessary for Uber to attract drivers.
> 
> Once tipping was rolled out, Uber saw an opportunity to reduce compensation to drivers, in hopes that the riders tips will fill the gap. And Uber did reduce driver compensation in a big way. Based on Uber's own numbers for 2017, less than 5% of US drivers were making a profit, after ALL expenses. Down from 29% in 2016. (This does not include cash tips.) It costs a pretty penny to run and maintain a vehicle when a driver is putting 150 miles plus a day.
> 
> ...


Tipping in cash is not the right thing to do. I rarely carry cash. Tipping is akward and if I'm giving someone $2-$3 tip for a short ride it's weird to give them coins like I would a homeless person. Seems insulting...but if I add extra in the app it feels better than putting coins once their hand.

Honestly, I'm starting to feel less empathetic for drivers, who works a job where they make NO money? You're telling me less than 5% make a profit yet there are tons of Uber drivers. Not to be rude, but how dumb can people be?

I will not tip anyone who down rates me. If the driver is nice I tip in app before I leave and tell them I'm tipping as I do it.

You may not realize this, but from a customers point of view $1 per in minute in a car is expensive


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Instead of complaining about it why don’t you become a driver? At least that way you’d be able to join us on our throne of entitlement :biggrin: or get some decent knowledge on the why people tip and why some drivers operate different than others. Sheesh.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@DriversAreMean

I love your uberpeople.net handle and think it's downright hilarious. If you read through any of my past posts you'll find me often referring to drivers as ants and telling them they are meaningless and stuff like that. Search: "I don't like Uber Drivers and don't like riding in Ubers"

But I've written you today to tell you foremost that the man credited with inventing Uber thinks a lot like you. Travis Kalanick hates tipping and always has. So don't feel bad. Going off hard to find readings I've found on Travis Kalanick it's like you and him went to the same school or something. You should never feel pressure to tip and just know that Uber was not built with tipping anywhere in its architecture or data models.

I'm a unique driver in that in addition to my 7k trips I have about 600 rides as a passenger. I've been riding Uber since year zero back when all they had was a black car service. I only started driving about two years ago.

I agree with you that Uber Drivers are always looking for a way to buck the system and are some of the most petty people I have ever seen. Most don't really hate passengers however. In fact my own personal research finds that Uber Drivers keep coming back for the passengers even though they would never admit it. It really is fun being around busy people, interesting people, rich people, etc. The reason we are payed so poorly is because it is so fun to drive Uber and there's people lined up to do it.

As a driver you sometimes find yourself wanting to do better and make more money or get attention but don't really know how to go about it. Uber is of no help because there cannot be any communication between us appearing as employer to employee. Basically Uber Legal prevents the company from providing drivers any instruction or suggestions of any kind. Some drivers decide that they can improve by getting people to places fast and getting to pickups faster. Others decide to focus on their ratings. And unfortunately yes there are those drivers that pressure for tips, display tip jars and commit non-compliant acts when it comes to acceptance and cancellation.

Rest easy knowing that drivers put a lot pressure on Uber to add tipping to the app for many years, when Uber finally did this overall tips fell according to many legacy drivers who's posts I've studied.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _Oh no it ain't unheered of....................._I have been asked to tip in cash in more than one restaurant, fine or otherwise. Ask me that, and I tip you to-the-rule, assuming that the service was acceptable. This means that I take out the telephone, open the calculator, deduct the tax and tip ten to fifteen per-cent on what is left. I tip on my credit card. The waiter wants a cash tip to duck paying taxes. I have to pay mine, why should I help him to duck paying his? Yes, I know, they get a minimum withheld based on their receipts, but, if the tips on credit card show as more, they get withheld based on that.
> 
> I do not have to like paying my taxes, as Hillary did not win, but, I still have to pay them.
> 
> ...


Am out in fine restaurants, several times a week, over the past 30 years so. We're talking several thousand meals here.

And it has not happened in even one instance. So will state again - it is, TOTALLY, unheard of. Period.

Of course, I frequent better parts of town only. But, you're doing a great job of convincing, many of us, that entitled drivers deserve zero tip.

When a cash tip's even somewhat implied, with me, the driver receives nothing, one ☆ and a written complaint.

And you know what? Bingo! The rides on him/her. As in, I roll free of charge.

Free Market Capitalism. ??


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't mind tipping, but not if someone gives me 1-4 stars. Otherwise, I feel like an idiot giving away extra cash I'm not obligated to give.


Seems like you must be downrated quite often for this to be such a problem. In spite of the skewed view you might get from reading UP - where a good deal of "venting" goes on because most of us have daily encounters with rude, thoughtless riders - most drivers do not downrate without a valid reason. But if I had a pax who was otherwise decent but spent the entire ride *****in' and moanin' about drivers' entitled attitudes for expecting a tip (in an industry where workers typically rely on tips for a good part of their income) - not saying you necessarily do that but the circumstantial evidence on this thread is pretty strong - like I say, if I had such a pax I would consider 3* or 4* just for insulting me by implying (or flat-out saying in so many words) that I'm a beggar looking for a handout.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Am out in fine restaurants, several times a week, over the past 30 years so. We're talking several thousand meals here.
> 
> And it has not happened in even one instance. So will state again - it is, TOTALLY, unheard of. Period.
> 
> ...


Although it appears as though Uber takes away the driver's fare after a legitimate complaint is filed in reality the driver never hears from Uber about your complaint and is allowed to retain the fare. Only those complaints that are considered critical safety issues are communicated back to the driver. I hope @MiamiKid has never been in a situation where he/she felt that their personal safety was at risk or anything like that god forbid those complaints are very very rare. I've had one for reckless driving in all my 7k trips and one for the car smelling like marijuana. This is an astounding record mind you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Although it appears as though Uber takes away the driver's fare after a legitimate complaint is filed in reality the driver never hears from Uber about your complaint and is allowed to retain the fare. Only those complaints that are considered critical safety issues are communicated back to the driver. I hope @MiamiKid has never been in a situation where he/she felt that their personal safety was at risk or anything like that god forbid those complaints are very very rare. I've had one for reckless driving in all my 7k trips and one for the car smelling like marijuana. This is an astounding record mind you.


BTW: As a driver, have completed over 6,000 rides. 4.87 rating. Multiple compliments. Very high percentage with tips: 30 - 60%.

Yes, glad they added the tip line. Have never, ever solicited, for one, nor even implied.

When a rider asks about tipping? Stay with Uber's original business model (Travis). My response is that it's, totally, built into the price and is not necessary nor expected whatsoever.

However, do mentioned there's a tip line; however, emphasizing again that the "better drivers" are not expecting this. But always that it's available as an option only.

As a rider, have completed 500 - 600 rides
4.90 rating. Am now getting better, by the ride, at singling out the "entitled" drivers. Treat them accordingly. No tip, one ☆ and possible write up.

The better, more professional and educated receive a very generous tip, compliments and five ☆. If they're patriotic Americans with the same political outlook as mine? Tip goes through the roof! ? ?



MiamiKid said:


> BTW: As a driver, have completed over 6,000 rides. 4.87 rating. Multiple compliments. Very high percentage with tips: 30 - 60%.
> 
> Yes, glad they added the tip line. Have never, ever solicited, for one, nor even implied.
> 
> ...


Also, as a driver am training pax's to treat "entitled drivers" with what they deserve.

Seems my tips have increased substantially.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


You have the right idea, the entitled newbies have brought their ideology into the taxi world. Previous taxi would earn that tip but u/l drivers feel entitled for basic work but that what u/l have left now


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I suspect that not tipping is only one of many reasons drivers rate you 1 star.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jinxstone said:


> I suspect that not tipping is only one of many reasons drivers rate you 1 star.


Seems to me like he's got a fairly decent rating.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Superuser said:


> You sound like an entitled . I am sure you don't tip your bartenders and waiters and waitress's at restaurants. I bet you would feel different if you were a driver or bartender or waiter/waitress in a restaurant. Drivers use there own personal vehicles and often much nicer than taxi's. Uber takes about 50% of the fare on most trips so you can easily figure out the driver is not making much.
> Yes, we expect tips because we work hard to get you to your destination in a safe professional manner. If you are traveling 3 blocks and complain about a $10.00 fare, you need to walk. You don't deserve to ride in any nice vehicles.
> I feel sorry for anyone waits on you in a restaurant or serves you drinks a in bar. You are a pathetic excuse for a human being.
> 
> ...


When did driving become hard work. U/l lost their good drivers (left for better pay) and now have entitled drivers pathetic


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Please walk


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

TheCount said:


> Seems like you must be downrated quite often for this to be such a problem. In spite of the skewed view you might get from reading UP - where a good deal of "venting" goes on because most of us have daily encounters with rude, thoughtless riders - most drivers do not downrate without a valid reason. But if I had a pax who was otherwise decent but spent the entire ride @@@@@in' and moanin' about drivers' entitled attitudes for expecting a tip (in an industry where workers typically rely on tips for a good part of their income) - not saying you necessarily do that but the circumstantial evidence on this thread is pretty strong - like I say, if I had such a pax I would consider 3* or 4* just for insulting me by implying (or flat-out saying in so many words) that I'm a beggar looking for a handout.


Why would I confront a driver for no reason? If you read my initial post I said I don't talk besides hello and thank you at the end. I think tipping is akward and I hate talking about irl and there have been many times I wanted to know what was expected of me but was too shy to ask.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Jaackil said:


> "Unemployable Banshees" and that is why you got less than 5 stars. Attitude! I don't know what you do for a living, how much money you have or anything else about you but you Obviously think you are superior. You must be a real joy to drive and I am sure all the drivers who picked you up were honored that you even said hello when you got in their car. Did it ever occur to you that drivers are forced to rate you immediately upon completion of the ride. So they generally have no idea whether you tipped or not? Do you realize that drivers don't have the same 24 hours to rate a passenger to see how they were rated like passengers do? So when you get less than 5 stars You are doing something wrong! Look in the mirror stop blaming the driver. 4.87 is not a particularly great rating. Take if from a driver who has a 4.98 rating with over 5500 rides and a 5.0 rating with 430 rides as a passenger. I give every rider 5 stars unless they do something and attitude is the top of the list. I think most drivers default to 5 stars also because we are just to busy to be bothered so You are 4.87 now 4.84 for good reason and it has nothing to do with tipping.


Could always quit instead of complaining to the passengers paying your income ???


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mellorock said:


> Please walk


We don't have to walk. We'll continue doing it OUR way. And these posts, begging for tips, just strengthens our resolve.

The more I read these posts, the less I'll tip. In fact, this forum has motivated me to reduce tips from 90%, of rides, to less than 20%.

Also, as another on UP has suggested, waiting 24 hours to rate. Then, will tip and rate accordingly.

My take on this is 100% validated through Uber. And getting a lot of totally free rides lately. Rider Rating: 4.9, Driver Rating: 4.87.

Finally, WILL get in any Uber I darn well please. And no driver will do anything about it. Guaranteed. ???



Jamesmiller said:


> Could always quit instead of complaining to the passengers paying your income ???


Well stated.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...





DriversAreMean said:


> Most people will tip on the app, so you downrated someone before you even know. And why should passengers be downrated for not tipping, why be downrated for not doing something that is optional, something they were told they did not need to do in the beginning by the CEO?
> 
> It would be like me downrating you for not giving me water and candy. I do not expect it. And you shouldn't expect extra from me either.
> 
> ...





DriversAreMean said:


> Bus drivers actually provide more value than you when you think about it





DriversAreMean said:


> I don't want to stop riding with Uber, but I will wait to tip. I am tired of drivers taking out their bad day on me and expecting me to pay extra while they downrate me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause they provide more value than you, like I said.





DriversAreMean said:


> I'm talking about my Uber rating because I'm on the Uber board
> 
> Secondly, if a customer rides without issue rate them 5 stars
> 
> Don't ask for a buck or two and then give me a bad rating. I will tip AFTER I verified you thought I was a good passenger and will return the favor. Tired of how drivers treat us. I mean look how you just told me I need to pay extra lol.





DriversAreMean said:


> It's a cashless app and you're not OWED extra money. I will be returning the favor to all you entitled low life's who punish me for not doing something optional.





DriversAreMean said:


> Wow, such business savvy, why waste that talent on Uber? Lol
> 
> Btw, you know people tip on the app right? So if people get downvoted constantly after tipping they're gonna stop eventually (like I did).
> 
> ...





DriversAreMean said:


> That is okay, but every passenger should wait to tip so low rating people with out cause will effect your income





DriversAreMean said:


> A moderator changed the persons post but it was vile. They want to do a violent act because I wait to see what you rated me before tipping? Time to get out of the service industry buddy!
> 
> 
> I rate them but I go back and change it if my rating drops





DriversAreMean said:


> I said I will tip, but only once I verify that I have received 5 stars. I don't do anything wrong (that I'm aware of) so not sure why someone would low rate me. Only time I tip right away it when I see the driver gave me five stars before leaving the car or if they were nice in which case I tip in app before I leave and tell them I left a tip. I do not like the entitlement of drivers and shirking the responsibility to the customers to double pay and will NOT tip anyone who low rates me, lol why would I do an optional gesture and give money to someone who didn't like me?





DriversAreMean said:


> Do you know oil change places ask for tips now so I guess the answer is yes lol
> 
> 
> Because I take shorter rides I don't want to tip more than $2-$3 for a few blocks because $5 is too much, that would be $10 there and back on top of two $10 dollar rides. I don't feel comfortable giving someone a toonie so I just tip in app, I shouldn't be penalized for that. It's a cashless app and tipping is so akward.
> ...





DriversAreMean said:


> Once when I was visitng Hong Kong little did I know it was hurricane season, it would rain and rain all through out the day on and off and the driver gave me his umbrella. He had an extra. I tipped him the highest of the pre set options don't know even how much it was since it was HK currency but that's the type of stuff I tip on. He was really nice to help a foreigner out and I wanted to say thank you. I get drivers who barely murmer hello back to me and want $5 lol . Thanks for agreeing with me on my post.
> 
> 
> How is that my fault? I only need to go a few blocks, so I can't/shouldn't use the service?
> ...





DriversAreMean said:


> I don't mind tipping, but not if someone gives me 1-4 stars. Otherwise, I feel like an idiot giving away extra cash I'm not obligated to give.
> 
> 
> Tipping in cash is not the right thing to do. I rarely carry cash. Tipping is akward and if I'm giving someone $2-$3 tip for a short ride it's weird to give them coins like I would a homeless person. Seems insulting...but if I add extra in the app it feels better than putting coins once their hand.
> ...





DriversAreMean said:


> Why would I confront a driver for no reason? If you read my initial post I said I don't talk besides hello and thank you at the end. I think tipping is akward and I hate talking about irl and there have been many times I wanted to know what was expected of me but was too shy to ask.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

From Canada....Nuff Said


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I always tip everyone everywhere i go. My hair cut costs $40.00 I always give him $20.00 cash tip every 3 weeks. Short uber rides i hand over 5 bucks cash tip. Midrange rides $10.00 cash and $20.00 for rides that are longer. I have a 5.0 pax rating and a 4.97 driver rating after 4000 plus rides. Restaurants i leave 30%-50% tip. When in Vegas i keep a wad of $5.00 bills and when I order drinks for my wife and I on the floor I give the waitress $5.00 when she brings is drinks. We never go thirsty.

Treat others how u want to be treated and u will get the results u desire. The Golden Rule...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I always tip everyone everywhere i go. My hair cut costs $40.00 I always give him $20.00 cash tip every 3 weeks. Short uber rides i hand over 5 bucks cash tip. Midrange rides $10.00 cash and $20.00 for rides that are longer. I have a 5.0 pax rating and a 4.97 driver rating after 4000 plus rides. Restaurants i leave 30%-50% tip. When in Vegas i keep a wad of $5.00 bills and when I order drinks for my wife and I on the floor I give the waitress $5.00 when she brings is drinks. We never go thirsty.
> 
> Treat others how u want to be treated and u will get the results u desire. The Golden Rule...


Only if they share my politics. If ya know what I mean.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I always tip everyone everywhere i go. My hair cut costs $40.00 I always give him $20.00 cash tip every 3 weeks. Short uber rides i hand over 5 bucks cash tip. Midrange rides $10.00 cash and $20.00 for rides that are longer. I have a 5.0 pax rating and a 4.97 rating after 4000 plus rides. Restaurants i leave 30%-50% tip. When in Vegas i keep a wad of $5.00 bills and when I order drinks for my wife and I on the floor I give the waitress $5.00 when she brings is drinks. We never go thirsty.
> 
> Treat others how u want to be treated and u will get the results u desire. The Golden Rule...


More power to you tipping has never been a sure thing . And there is no way to predict . My first tip was 2 dollars for helping load a swamp cooler on a station wagon in 1976 .It is obvious some cannot afford tips every time others will never tip no matter circumstances . And for a high school kid in 1976 2 dollars was substantial ✌✌


----------



## kooljp (Oct 31, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> How am I a troll? I am not tipping unless I get 5 stars. Seems fair. I have the privilege to wait and rate and tip at my convenience. If anyone is the troll it's the drivers that 1 star everyone because they're mad at the world and still expect big tips. I hate the sense of entitlement it needs to stop.


You are a troll...

Why do you even care about your PAX rating???

It's actually for us drivers to see how much of a TOOL you are...(or aren't)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kooljp said:


> You are a troll...
> 
> Why do you even care about your PAX rating???
> 
> It's actually for us drivers to see how much of a TOOL you are...(or aren't)


He's making an excellent point. Comments are very welcome.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Jamesmiller said:


> Could always quit instead of complaining to the passengers paying your income ???


Who's complaining to the passengers?


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> It's a cashless app and you're not OWED extra money. I will be returning the favor to all you entitled low life's who punish me for not doing something optional.





DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


You clearly are low class down market, that drivers don't want in their car anyway. You won't even tip the poor person who is tasked with removing the hairs from your butthole. 
1* for you and your hairy piehole. ??


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @DriversAreMean
> 
> I love your uberpeople.net handle and think it's downright hilarious.


I think the OP's screen name is hilarious, too! ?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds like OP is just trolling for an argument....remember if you ignore, they go away. Worry about your leader, and not who you are going to tip or not, seems there are more things going on in Canada to worry about, with your Justin Trudeau liberal idiot


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> 14 yo trolletes are DA funniest!


....sock puppet of @lilCindy?



DriversAreMean said:


> I can point you to lots of threads where drivers are complaining about trips that are too long and you don't like those either lol!


.....no need to point anyone to a topic, I will tell you that I do not want a long trip. I do far better on short to mediocre. One difference between many of these drivers (especially the ants) and me is that I do not go chasing for a job. If _it ain't close, I ain't takin' it_.



DriversAreMean said:


> Tipping in cash is not the right thing to do.


There is nothing wrong with it.



DriversAreMean said:


> I rarely carry cash. but if I add extra in the app it feels better than putting coins once their hand.


This, however, is understandable. Many people do not carry too much cash. Even I do not carry much. A couple of dollars if GF wants a pack of gum, a dollar or two for a lottery ticket or a couple of dollars for the basket at church on Sunday is about all of the cash that I carry.



DriversAreMean said:


> Not to be rude, but how dumb can people*ants* be?


FIFY

Once the FIFY is applied, you answer your own question.



DriversAreMean said:


> You may not realize this, but from a customers point of view $1 per in minute in a car is expensive


I am not the only one who has mentioned the bus.



MiamiKid said:


> So will state again - it is, TOTALLY, unheard of *in my experience*. Period.


FIFY

Your experience is does not necessarily reflect that of the rest of the world. I will state AGAIN that it HAS happened to me AND it has happened more than once; PERIOD.



MiamiKid said:


> Of course, I frequent better parts of town only.














MiamiKid said:


> But, you're doing a great job of convincing, many of us, that entitled drivers deserve zero tip.


Please quote the words that "accomplish" that.



MiamiKid said:


> And you know what? Bingo! The rides on him/her. As in, I roll free of charge.


That does not mean that Uber does not pay the driver anyhow and simply eats the fare.



MiamiKid said:


> Free Market Capitalism*hustling*.


FIFY

If you come to visit the Capital of Your Nation, help me out, here, Boss Man: wear your Uber Boy Scout Uniform and Uber Goody Two Shoes so that if I get your ping on UberX, I will know to shuffle you. WHAT was that? Did I hear your caterwauling about shuffling? I get it, you can concoct embellished, horrid reports about drivers who even think about mentioning tips so that you can hustle a free ride. Drivers, however, are not allowed to hustle you and Uber so that they can turn a profit despite a system's being rigged against them.












MiamiKid said:


> When a rider asks about tipping? Stay with Uber's original business model *lie* (Travis). My response is*, in fact, the lie that Uber used to tell and that it had to agree to stop telling as part of a settlement,* that it's, totally, built into the price and is not necessary nor expected whatsoever


.

FIFY



MiamiKid said:


> Am now getting better, by the ride, at singling out the "entitled" drivers. Treat them accordingly. No tip, one ☆ and possible write up.


Please wear your Uber Boy Scout Uniform and Uber Goody Two Shoes when you come to the Capital of Your Nation and frequent "only the better neighbourhoods" while you are here. I want to make sure that you never get into MY Uber/Lyft car OR my Uber Taxi, even.



MiamiKid said:


> The better, more professional and educated receive a very generous tip,compliments and five ☆.














MiamiKid said:


> If they're patriotic Americans with the same political outlook as mine? Tip goes through the roof!









DriversAreMean said:


> there have been many times I wanted to know what was expected of me but was too shy to ask.


If you want to know something, ask. Ask in a courteous and businesslike manner. If the driver fails to respond in similar fashion and it is not due to a language barrier, then you have a complaint. If he responds in a manner that is at least civil, continue the discussion, or not, as your needs, experience and discretion dictate.

You are not dissimilar to some customers who will not tell me if something is amiss or if I did not do something properly. If the air condition is too cold, ask me to turn it OFF or to adjust it. Even if it is 38C and 125 Per-cent humidity, I will turn it OFF if that is what you want. If you still smell the cigaret that my last customer put out just before he boarded, say something. I will spray the Febreeze™ ONE.......MORE..........TIME!!!!!! If there is a foul smell, let me know. After I drop you, I will look under the seat, find and remove that decaying Taco Hell that some customer was sneak-eating a few days past then shoved what he did not want under the seat. I do not always know that something is amiss unless the customer tells me.

The silent, dissatisfied customer is the one who simply does not return. That does not help, as the provider can not always be made aware of something's being out of sorts. Speak UP! I am fine with reasonable requests or complaints.

Despite my many gripes, I do still want you, the customer, to have a good experience whether you ride in my Uber/Lyft car or my cab.



MiamiKid said:


> Only if they share my politics. If ya know what I mean.


The Left has a similar attitude.


----------



## Superuser (Nov 6, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I always tip everyone everywhere i go. My hair cut costs $40.00 I always give him $20.00 cash tip every 3 weeks. Short uber rides i hand over 5 bucks cash tip. Midrange rides $10.00 cash and $20.00 for rides that are longer. I have a 5.0 pax rating and a 4.97 driver rating after 4000 plus rides. Restaurants i leave 30%-50% tip. When in Vegas i keep a wad of $5.00 bills and when I order drinks for my wife and I on the floor I give the waitress $5.00 when she brings is drinks. We never go thirsty.
> 
> Treat others how u want to be treated and u will get the results u desire. The Golden Rule...


This is exactly what everyone should be doing. Tip less if poor service. I TIP everyone like waitstaff at Restaurants, bartenders, my barber, etc.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Drivers and passengers need to stop blaming each other, and through the blame onto U/L where it belongs. How come we can’t rate the platform? Because it SUCKS!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

first why do you care about your rating?

secondly, do you tip your bartender when he opens a beer for you, or your waiter for tapping your order into a computer? if so why?

before uber did you tip you cab driver. if so why? oh wait i'm getting the feeling you're an entitled millenial who is not old enough to have been able to take cabs before uber rolled around. amirite?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Dead on accurate. The overwhelming majority of drivers are entitled and don't understand how tipping works. I've been saying this for years.



ZenUber said:


> Drivers and passengers need to stop blaming each other, and through the blame onto U/L where it belongs. How come we can't rate the platform? Because it SUCKS!


You can rate the platform, stop using it.



got a p said:


> first why do you care about your rating?
> 
> secondly, do you tip your bartender when he opens a beer for you, or your waiter for tapping your order into a computer? if so why?
> 
> ...


You're exhibiting entitlement thinking.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

im exhibiting entitlement thinking? lol.

i didn't come up with the idea of tipping your bartender. i just did the job for a decade and 99% of people tip me for as little as taking the top off a beer.

if people tip for getting a drink why *wouldn't* they tip for getting them to the airport alive in a whiteout blizzard doing a job that traditionally gets tips? you're the one with the entitlement shades on, buddy. always have something extra for the cab driver.

ps: if you wan't to to know why people almost ALWAYS tip in person but not on apps ask me, i'll tell you why people tip. and it's not because of good service.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

got a p said:


> im exhibiting entitlement thinking? lol.
> 
> i didn't come up with the idea of tipping your bartender. i just did the job for a decade and 99% of people tip me for as little as taking the top off a beer.
> 
> ...


That's the very definition of entitlement. People should give you more money just because you did your job and you just proved my point.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

it's the definition of tradition.

i wouldn't have bartended if it wasn't tradition to be getting tips.

you seem entitled. i used to deliver pizzas when i was a teen. the entitled rich kids you would drive 1/2 an hour to get to their mansions wouldn't tip you, but the blue collar guy you delivered a sandwich to 5 minutes away would tip you well.

stop deflecting, you know what jobs traditionally get tips.

no point of yours has been proven in the slightest.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


You'd already stated that you don't believe in tipping, you've denigrated an entire sector of service industry personnel because of a few bad incidents (and, given your shitty attitude, I can understand why you were down-rated), you look at service industry personnel as Untermenschen yet expect top service and a glowing smile from those same miscreants? You think that you're paying too much? Well, there is the novel concept of WALKING, honey. Sit and spin, jackass!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Jamesmiller said:


> When did driving become hard work. U/l lost their good drivers (left for better pay) and now have entitled drivers pathetic


They act like driving 3 or 4 blocks is doing the Lord's work and are entitled to extra money. Most of the time I do tip but the entitlement is gross.


SurgeMasterMN said:


> I always tip everyone everywhere i go. My hair cut costs $40.00 I always give him $20.00 cash tip every 3 weeks. Short uber rides i hand over 5 bucks cash tip. Midrange rides $10.00 cash and $20.00 for rides that are longer. I have a 5.0 pax rating and a 4.97 driver rating after 4000 plus rides. Restaurants i leave 30%-50% tip. When in Vegas i keep a wad of $5.00 bills and when I order drinks for my wife and I on the floor I give the waitress $5.00 when she brings is drinks. We never go thirsty.
> 
> Treat others how u want to be treated and u will get the results u desire. The Golden Rule...


I hate indiscriminately handing out money to people all day, especially ones even employers don't find valuable enough to pay properly. I tip because it's expected and I don't want to rip anyone off but I don't go overboard with it and I always resent it.

I would rather give money to a homeless person than a server who partakes in this racket to get 20% because...reasons. They make way too much money and they stay longer in this job than needed because they make cash tips and they know they're over paid.

Remember when you're handing out big tips: these people would screw you over in a second if they could.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

got a p said:


> im exhibiting entitlement thinking? lol.
> 
> i didn't come up with the idea of tipping your bartender. i just did the job for a decade and 99% of people tip me for as little as taking the top off a beer.
> 
> ...


Good point. Of all the service industries. Uber is exceptional in the drivers liability, cost of overhead, long hours for low pay. Not to mention the wide range of crap we have to put up with. And we don't have bouncers or dispatchers covering our backs. It's a dog-eat-dog world out there.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow, Seven pages already .

Um K. 

I sentence you to 6 months driving for both. If your not begging to get out by then. Then there is no hope for you.

Uber and Lyft brought all this on them selves. So blaming driver for your poor rating is on U/L...

ps, if a driver feels entitled, I would not tip them either. Atitude is everything and goes both ways.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Just letting you know I understand where you're coming from. I enjoy driving so I see tips as the icing on the cake. If I get it, awesome. If not, it's all good. I don't even pay much attention to tips or direct the conversation to it at all unless they bring it up. It's just too awkward for me and I'd rather not put pressure on myself or pax. Although in the past I've had pax who said they will tip me and then I found out they didn't. Lately, if someone says they will tip me if they ask for a favor like stopping at a 7-Eleven, then I kindly ask if them are keeping their word as the exit the vehicle at the final destination. If they still don't tip after that then they probably were never going to in the first place and I just let it go.

I don't think I've ever 1 starred a pax just for not tipping me. However, let's say pax had me wait a long time for them to get in the car but they also left me a tip, I'd give them 5 stars.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Good point. Of all the service industries. Uber is exceptional in the drivers liability, cost of overhead, long hours for low pay. Not to mention the wide range of crap we have to put up with. And we don't have bouncers or dispatchers covering our backs. It's a dog-eat-dog world out there.


Not a exception, uber shamefully dumped the cost of taxi onto you and made it harder to leave.

Call it for what it is, they got over on people being naive


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> You'd already stated that you don't believe in tipping, you've denigrated an entire sector of service industry personnel because of a few bad incidents (and, given your shitty attitude, I can understand why you were down-rated), you look at service industry personnel as Untermenschen yet expect top service and a glowing smile from those same miscreants? You think that you're paying too much? Well, there is the novel concept of WALKING, honey. Sit and spin, jackass!


The whole world wants you to sympathize with these poor people who take a job they don't get paid properly for. Give them extra money because of...reasons. I know the truth, you get tips but ignore it so you can complain more. Lots of service people are over paid. Service workers make a ton of money, especially servers because they put a lot of social pressure on customers to take a huge percentage of the bill instead of a flat fee. They have no issue participating in the racket, wanting cash tips to evade paying taxes, complain if they don't get 20%, hate on their customers if they leave a decent tip but it's not quite what they expected. They play poor while they are actually way overpaid. Don't even get me started and what my hair dresser charges and then I'm expected to tip large or I look cheap. I'm not made of money like all you service people think yet you don't empathize with ME your customer whose already paying the bill and feel like a selfish little felon reaching into my pockets for large additional sums of money.

I want the day where I can just pay the amount ok the bill and not have to worry about the service provider hating me if I don't give enough extra. I feel like I'm constantly bribing people to like me with this extra money.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I hate indiscriminately handing out money to people all day, especially ones even employers don't find valuable enough to pay properly.


even staff at the nicest restaurants in america aren't "payed properly" by their employers.

it's not that they aren't a valuable and necessary employee. it's because the boss knows the tips will ensure they make a living wage.

on another note, lemme guess. you've never worked a tipping job....bc if you had you wouldn't be spouting off in this thread like an entitled rich kid.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> The whole world wants you to sympathize with these poor people who take a job they don't get paid properly for. Give them extra money because of...reasons. I know the truth, you get tips but ignore it so you can complain more. Lots of service people are over paid. Service workers make a ton of money, especially servers because they put a lot of social pressure on customers to take a huge percentage of the bill instead of a flat fee. They have no issue participating in the racket, wanting cash tips to evade paying taxes, complain if they don't get 20%, hate on their customers if they leave a decent tip but it's not quite what they expected. They play poor while they are actually way overpaid. Don't even get me started and what my hair dresser charges and then I'm expected to tip large or I look cheap. I'm not made of money all all you service people think yet you don't empathize with ME your customer whose already paying the bill and feel like a selfish little felon reaching into my pockets for large additional sums of money.
> [/QU
> 
> Only restaurant carry that tipping policy. Other industry set it up as a option. Never let folk scrounging for change in a race to the bottom push you to make changes. The issue is uber but only few got the balls( California) to demand improvement and to force some of those cost back to u/l


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

got a p said:


> even staff at the nicest restaurants in america aren't "payed properly" by their employers.
> 
> it's not that they aren't a valuable and necessary employee. it's because the boss knows the tips will ensure they make a living wage.
> 
> on another note, lemme guess. you've never worked a tipping job....bc if you had you wouldn't be spouting off in this thread like an entitled rich kid.


report for WHAT? Report them for not paying taxes on all those tips? Cause you know that's what all those "poor servers" do right?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

and ps i don't eat at restaurants very often _*because*_ i know that the bill will be large due to the cost of the food _* and *_ the tip. you can eat at a deli, or somewhere where you order your food and then pick it up at the counter. if you want a premium service like a wiater you will have to pay for it, end of story.

if you need to go to a hairdresser that costs $80 for 5 minutes then you're being a diva and should pay the diva tax.

if you need a car to drive you 3 blocks then you are lazy and a diva. if you really need a car for a 5 minute walk you are a diva and need to pay the diva tax. cabs have _* never *_ been tip free.

ps: what is your job? i bet you are getting waaaay overpaid for w/e it is you do. so why are you going off on people looking to make a living wage doing something that many people enjoy using?


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> report for WHAT? Report them for not paying taxes on all those tips? Cause you know that's what all those "poor servers" do right?


Cash isnt the problem, you avoiding the illegal part of operating another vehicle. If you wasnt aware that is illegal then ok but to advice someone to do something when it carries zero insurance or protection isnt looking out for your fellow drivers.

As i said if you want to test your luck with insurance and police if caught go ahead. Taxi rules was here before uber and you dont have the protection. Uber will leave you to deal with the consequences if caught.



got a p said:


> and ps i don't eat at restaurants very often _*because*_ i know that the bill will be large due to the cost of the food _* and *_ the tip. you can eat at a deli, or somewhere where you order your food and then pick it up at the counter. if you want a premium service like a wiater you will have to pay for it, end of story.
> 
> if you need to go to a hairdresser that costs $80 for 5 minutes then you're being a diva and should pay the diva tax.
> 
> if you need a car to drive you 3 blocks then you are lazy and a diva. if you really need a car for a 5 minute walk you are a diva and need to pay the diva tax. cabs have _* never *_ been tip free.


In what world you live in, tips are welcomed in the taxi business but its a rare gem. Try driving for longer the 10 years then speak on it. Nothing has changed except the industry got new player that aint caught onto what taxi drivers have been saying for many years. Most people dont tip taxi cause the drivers make off the meter


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

well i can count the amount of times i've taken a taxi domestically on two hands. i have used them abroad plenty bc of necessity but _*always*_ have tipped.

i had no idea the general populace didn't tip cabbies.

then again due to having worked so many years in tipping jobs i always tip well. nothing irks me more than people who work tipping jobs that don't tip.

funny story: bill gates came to a restaurant i worked at years ago. when he didn't leave a tip the waiter asked him what was wrong with the service. bill answered "if you want more money get a better job" :woot: lol, bill if everyone got better jobs who would serve you graciously while you sit on your butt like a king demanding this and that?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> This is perhaps the most creative post I have ever read. Absolutely Brilliant!! The offhand reference to a Hair Removal session is Genius. Thank You.


 Ya makes me think, with such a talent why does he not own a car.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

got a p said:


> well i can count the amount of times i've taken a taxi domestically on two hands. i have used them abroad plenty bc of necessity but _*always*_ have tipped.
> 
> i had no idea the general populace didn't tip cabbies.
> 
> ...


Sadly u/l have opened up many peoples eyes to the taxi industry. Tipping isnt common but appreciated when rarely given. The fare cost supplements the tips until u/l dropped the rates so low that the owner lost their tips, vehicle maintenance cost, and the ability to only need 1 job.

Those of us who work in the service industry tips well as i do myself. Try explaining that to someone outside the industry why u would leave 80 tip for 20 worth of drinks. I would tell them its just because( in my mind rarely people tip and im in the industry so nah i rather leave a tip or not go period)

Taxi aren't about tips but the fare cost ($2/mile where i work now) makes up for it when to average $300 for 100-150 miles


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya makes me think, with such a talent why does he not own a car.


Artist struggle. Genius suffers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In case someone forgot to tell you, profit is the purpose for which the driver works. Uber and Lyft make it difficult to turn a reasonable profit. Uber and Lyft play dirty. The users mistreat us for no reason; they play dirty. The politicians and regulators who took Uber's money are playing dirty by definition. *Why is it that everyone expects that the line providers are the only ones who are supposed to play this clean?*
> 
> (emphasis added)


+1


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> +1


Sadly because u/l are sitting on millions from our hard work. All we can do is hope they get slammed like taxi did when it was being regulated


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Now I wait 24 hours to see if my rating goes up or down and then I tip. No way I'm tipping you generally unemployable banshees unless I know you 5 starred me. I'm not being stupid enough anymore to tip you for down rating me.


Had me until that comment.....

but anyway.... keep in mind only 0.01% or less of actual drivers come here. And yes, a lot of how drivers rate people is rather ridiculous (at least if you follow UP). But I don't believe it's a common theme to down rate most PAX based upon no cash tip. You are talking a pretty small percentage of drivers. There are 100 other stupid reasons drivers down rate outside of cash tips. Just like there are 100 stupid reasons a PAX will down rate a driver. It's a stupid system with no feedback, which in turn makes the ratings pointless.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Had me until that comment.....
> 
> but anyway.... keep in mind only 0.01% or less of actual drivers come here. And yes, a lot of how drivers rate people is rather ridiculous (at least if you follow UP). But I don't believe it's a common theme to down rate most PAX based upon no cash tip. You are talking a pretty small percentage of drivers. There are 100 other stupid reasons drivers down rate outside of cash tips. Just like there are 100 stupid reasons a PAX will down rate a driver. It's a stupid system with no feedback, which in turn makes the ratings pointless.


A driver on here actually told me less than 5% of drivers turn a profit so why in earth are people driving for Uber under those conditions?

If it wasn't for this board, which most customers will never, ever find I would have NEVER known a cash tip for an Uber (cashless app) was even a thing. I would think it would actually be insulting tbh. To hand someone coins like a pan handler. I thought it was more dignified to tip in app, yet you punish paying, tipping, good customers for that.

And yes, if you keep a job that's barely profitable you must be otherwise unemployable.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I thought it was more dignified to tip in app, yet you punish paying, tipping, good customers for that.


Careful who "you" is. It doesn't apply to me and the vast majority of drivers. I don't down rate on tips. I down rate because the passenger was a d1ck wad.

I appreciate all tips. Cash or in app. 95% of tips come in app and I appreciate them. When I'm a passenger, I ALWAYS tip in the app. Who the hell carries cash anymore? I certainly do not. Which is why I feel it's a dumb reason for down rating for not getting a cash tip. And in the end, might not even be why they down rated you. Who knows since there is no info as to why a down rating is given. Only speculation.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> A driver on here actually told me less than 5% of drivers turn a profit so why in earth are people driving for Uber under those conditions?
> 
> If it wasn't for this board, which most customers will never, ever find I would have NEVER known a cash tip for an Uber (cashless app) was even a thing. I would think it would actually be insulting tbh. To hand someone coins like a pan handler. I thought it was more dignified to tip in app, yet you punish paying, tipping, good customers for that.
> 
> And yes, if you keep a job that's barely profitable you must be otherwise unemployable.


Come down from your house on the hill, and open your blinded eyes: folks are working minimum-wage jobs --- oftentimes more than one! --- because wages have gone down while the cost of living continues to rise! People drive for Uber and Lyft, in an attempt to tread above water until something better comes along. It's not that they're "unemployable," A**hole; it's that jobs with a living wage and good benefits are becoming a thing of a past, and we're now reverting to an indentured servitude approach to the workforce.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Not 5 starring you unless you tipping me


----------



## BoeBitterwind (May 28, 2019)

Get your own car, and leave us alone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

got a p said:


> before uber did you tip you cab driver. if so why? oh wait i'm getting the feeling you're an entitled millenial who is not old enough to have been able to take cabs before uber rolled around. amirite?


People are still using cabs in the Capital of Your Nation; from the high school students up to the elderly. The only reason that the dead people are not using them is that most of them do not have any money or credit cards. It is against my company's policy to haul dead people who do not have money or a credit card.



got a p said:


> stop deflecting*trolling*


FIFY



John M Santana said:


> Well, there is the novel concept of WALKING, honey. Sit and spin,


They also have the bus. Toronto even has streetcars and GO Transit.



DriversAreMean said:


> I tip because it's expected and ........ I always resent it.


Do not engage services where tipping is expected.

You are welcome.



DriversAreMean said:


> Lots of service people are over paid.


......perhaps in Toronto they are. When I lived in Canada, they were not overpaid. South of Your Border, _soivice people ain't ovauhpaid, neithuh._



DriversAreMean said:


> Service workers make a ton of money,


See reply _supra._



DriversAreMean said:


> wanting cash tips to evade paying taxes,


I must concede that I have no sympathy for them. I must pay my taxes, why should I help them to duck theirs? Let them pay, as I must pay. Hillary did not win, so I do not have to like it, but, I do have to pay. They can pay, as well.

complain if they don't get 20%, hate on their customers if they leave a decent tip but it's not quite what they expected.



DriversAreMean said:


> They play poor while they are actually way overpaid.


Try living on a bartender's or waiter/waitress pay for six months, then come back and talk to me.



DriversAreMean said:


> Don't even get me started and what my hair dresser charges














got a p said:


> even staff at the nicest restaurants in america aren't "payed properly" by their employers.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Jamesmiller said:


> Most people dont tip taxi cause the drivers make off the meter


Perhaps in North Carolina, people do not tip cab drivers, but they do in the Capital of Your Nation.



got a p said:


> i had no idea the general populace didn't tip cabbies.


He is in North Carolina. In the Capital of Your Nation, people do tip cab drivers. They do in Boston, Chicago and New York, as well.

then again due to having worked so many years in tipping jobs i always tip well. nothing irks me more than people who work tipping jobs that don't tip.



got a p said:


> bill gates answered "if you want more money get a better job"


What is the address of your office, Mr. Gates and what time should I show up for my interview?



Jamesmiller said:


> Sadly u/l have opened up many peoples eyes to the taxi industry. Tipping isnt common but appreciated when rarely given.


Tipping cab drivers is still common, here.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey idiot OP....you don't tip that's fine, why come here and cry.....sure you don't tip your bartender, waiter/waitress....you are cheap....fine
Apparently haven't worked in the service industry.....Cant believe you are still fielding these posts. And please don't go to Vegas, because people work at minimum and depend on their tips to feed their families and make ends meet. And are taxed on the tips regarless if they receive them or not


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Hey idiot OP....you don't tip that's fine, why come here and cry.....sure you don't tip your bartender, waiter/waitress....you are cheap....fine
> Apparently haven't worked in the service industry.....Cant believe you are still fielding these posts. And please don't go to Vegas, because people work at minimum and depend on their tips to feed their families and make ends meet. And are taxed on the tips regarless if they receive them or not


Did you not read the title? I said I only tip if I get 5 stars, meaning I do tip. I won't tip if I don't get that.

Today, there's a promotion $4 dollars off, since I saved $8 I tipped right away.

In all honestly, one guy said I smelled nice lol but the other guy didn't even talk to me. I mean it's cool, I don't want to talk but they barely acknowledge that you're a human being when you get in and leave, it's hard to justify giving extra money since I tip servers/bartenders for being nice/making my experience enjoyable.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm giving you one ? for your troll post. Hope you order Uber eats and I deliver. Special sauce, no charge.


Get that "Toe Jam" special...Lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I don't want to stop riding with Uber, but I will wait to tip. I am tired of drivers taking out their bad day on me and expecting me to pay extra while they downrate me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause they provide more value than you, like I said.


I pick up many people at the airport that have heavy luggage and expect me to load and unload their crap, yes I expect a tip, but unfortunately they think like you do and expect great service for practically nothing.
Apparently you never worked in the service industry, so let me educate you. The companies that hire us as independent contractors pay a small percentage of what you're charged for a service, yet we do all the work and often are expected to give great service for next to nothing.
Before you go off ranting about tipping, work as an Uber/Lyft driver or othe service worker and then speak, until then your opinion is worth less then a cup of coffee.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

What is this obsession with tipping?? It all seems so petty. I've been driving for Uber for more than four years and I don't expect tips, but usually get them (at least from certain groups of people). I've gotten a couple dozen $20 tips and one for $30. Those are nice, but I never expect them. And, OMG, what is up with putting tip jars in cars?? SO TACKY.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash *without knowing WHY they're paying it* and what is expected.


*Allow me to explain:*

TIPS are you (the customer) PAYING for the TIME and SERVICE of the DRIVER. Your FARE does NOT cover the time and service of the driver, it barely covers operating costs and the remainder is much less than minimum wage.

Just as in _MOST STATES_, the workers in the _SERVICE INDUSTRY_ make as little as $2.90 an hour (_that's not a typo - most service workers in the US make less than $3 an hour before tips_), and* TIPS are REQUIRED to make up the difference in pay.

TIPS are YOU paying for the service, DIRECTLY TO THE PERSON THAT IS PROVIDING THE SERVICE,*_ instead of having it including in the bill._

*In other words, when you STIFF a person that is DUE A TIP, you are expecting them them to WORK FOR FREE FOR YOU.*




Trek Shuffler said:


> Blame Uber. They only allow me to rate a passenger seconds after the ride ended. So if I don't receive a cash tip I am assuming I am not getting a tip and will give you a 1 star. Now if Uber allowed me time to rate say within 24 hours I would wait to see if there is a tip in the app and then give you the 5 stars.


Exactly, LYFT does it this way, so with LYFT you can rate after someone tips in app. Uber as usual is way behind the curve here.



DriversAreMean said:


> Did you not read the title? I said I only tip if I get 5 stars, meaning I do tip. I won't tip if I don't get that.


Then you really don';t get it - you can't see the last rating given to you until you rate and tip the driver, and you can't see the individual ratings either, so you have NO WAY of know if you received a 5 star rating for any particular driver, so once agian, MR CREEP, you're just lying, now aren't you? you can tell me, I'll keep it a secret I will.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

@DriversAreMean Where did you visit to receive those 'downgrades'? I often see paxholes from NY/NYC have lower ratings when they're in Florida. I'm assuming the drivers there are more harsh on giving out ratings. I'm talking 4.0-4.6's all day

Also, if you're so worried about this rating U/L gives you just create a new account and BAM you're a 5 star rider again! Now every driver will know that you tip because you've achieved such an excellent rating among a cesspool of riders.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

How is that my fault? I only need to go a few blocks, so I can't/shouldn't use the service?

Wtf is that

Use it, but don't count on a driver going out of his way (waiting, making a stop, etc., and you better be at the pick-up spot waiting to go).
I probably spend 30-40 minutes a day just waiting on people who aren't ready to go. For a 30 minute ride, I don't mind waiting a couple minutes so much, but on a short ride, waiting 4 minutes for a 2 min ride is bs and disrespectful. Same thing for driving 7 mins for a 4 minute ride. Most of the time, I won't do it.

I can point you to lots of threads where drivers are complaining about trips that are too long and you don't like those either lol!
[/QUOTE]
Yeh..depends on the market...In denser cities, short rides aren't bad (and if they're giving bonuses based on the number of rides you do). I live where it's spread out, and it's not generally not worth the time, and I don't do them most of the time. We get paid twice as much for a cancellation than doing a short ride.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

So DriversAreMean responds to my remark, "Well you've solved your I don't want to tip problem. Just take the bus." by saying


DriversAreMean said:


> *I don't mind tipping*, but not if someone gives me 1-4 stars. Otherwise, I feel like an idiot giving away extra cash I'm not obligated to give. (emphasis added)


Later on DriversAreMean says:


DriversAreMean said:


> They act like driving 3 or 4 blocks is doing the Lord's work and are entitled to extra money. Most of the time I do tip but the entitlement is gross.
> 
> *I hate indiscriminately handing out money to people all day*, especially ones even employers don't find valuable enough to pay properly. *I tip because it's expected* and I don't want to rip anyone off but I don't go overboard with it and I always resent it.
> 
> ...


So which is it, DAM? You don't mind it or you hate it and everyone who relies on tips?

I think I'll stand by my original statement. I think you mind tipping very much.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

TheCount said:


> So DriversAreMean responds to my remark, "Well you've solved your I don't want to tip problem. Just take the bus." by saying
> 
> Later on DriversAreMean says:
> 
> ...


Answer: I hate It because it gets expensive when you buy a lot of services, which as a woman I do I'm not with $10-$30 tips plus everyone else who wants tips. I hate it because it's expected. I hate it because it's awkward, I never know how much is the perfect amount I don't want to give away my money be of social pressure but I don't want to rio someone off. I want them to be upfront about payment, instead of making me, the customer, feel akward

Answer: I don't mind it, because even though it's a bribe at least I can pay for a more enjoyable experience once they know I'm a good tipped. I don't mind it, in case they do extra I can pay them for it. I don't mind it bc if someone is nice I can make them feel good with a little something extra.

All in all I'd really rather be rid of it


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Answer: I hate It because it gets expensive when you buy a lot of services, which as a woman I do I'm not with $10-$30 tips plus everyone else who wants tips. I hate it because it's expected. I hate it because it's awkward, I never know how much is the perfect amount I don't want to give away my money be of social pressure but I don't want to rio someone off. I want them to be upfront about payment, instead of making me, the customer, feel akward
> 
> Answer: I don't mind it, because even though it's a bribe at least I can pay for a more enjoyable experience once they know I'm a good tipped. I don't mind it, in case they do extra I can pay them for it. I don't mind it bc if someone is nice I can make them feel good with a little something extra.
> 
> All in all I'd really rather be rid of it


again proving woman are the cheapest creatures on the planet lol....


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Answer: I hate It because it gets expensive when you buy a lot of services, ...


So you want the services, you just don't want to pay the service provider. Gotcha.


> All in all I'd really rather be rid of it


We could, as a society, do away with the custom of tipping by including a service fee in the price up front. *Then you'd pay just as much,* *or more*, and get the lowest possible level of service. Why should I bother to be polite and keep the car nice and clean, safe and running well, help with luggage, give advice on good places to eat or stay, put up with stupid people blaming me for their own mistakes, etc. if I get my same service fee regardless?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


DriversAreMean? What are you, 11? lol


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> again proving woman are the cheapest creatures on the planet lol....


If you paid $250 for a 90 min cut/color wouldn't you
think that was enough to cover their cost and pay them a fair wage or would you be happy to for out $45 more for a tip?

If you paid $79 for a 5 minute laser hair removal session would you think that needs a tip on top of that?

Why call me cheap? These service workers are greedy oportuinistic vultures.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> If you paid $250 for a 90 min cut/color wouldn't you
> think that was enough to cover their cost and pay them a fair wage or would you be happy to for out $45 more for a tip?
> 
> If you paid $79 for a 5 minute laser hair removal session would you think that needs a tip on top of that?
> ...


I rest my case and my eyes goodnight.. .


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

TheCount said:


> So you want the services, you just don't want to pay the service provider. Gotcha.
> 
> We could, as a society, do away with the custom of tipping by including a service fee in the price up front. *Then you'd pay just as much,* *or more*, and get the lowest possible level of service. Why should I bother to be polite and keep the car nice and clean, safe and running well, help with luggage, give advice on good places to eat or stay, put up with stupid people blaming me for their own mistakes, etc. if I get my same service fee regardless?


Ummmm...what do you mean I want all the services but not to pay be service provider? Wtf is paying the damn bill doing then? Why do I get blamed? I don't even KNOW these service people yet I'm supposed to care so much yet your employer who knows you intimately won't give you a fair wage but makes me decide what's fair. You don't get how much these services are, 200+ for hair, $125 for facials, $200+ eyelash extensions, $575 microvlading brows etc etc

I can afford the bill, and I can afford to tip I just don't like tipping $40 extra for hair, $20 extra for a facial and so on. You're a hair dresser and esthetian not a doctor honey. If you don't make money off a $250 90 min cut and color I don't what to tell you. I still tip, but I'm not leaving $40, that plus the bill is more than I make an hour..for two years of beauty school.
Not to undermine the profession, I like my girl and love her work, I'm just saying $40 is a lot to pay and I don't think it's right to expect that. It's a big ask on top of a pricey bill. If you're worth it, grow up and be a big boy/girl and give an honest price with out glorified pan handling at the end. To me, 5 star service if when I don't hav to spend the whole time worrying about the awkward moment when I tip st the end.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Not 5 starring you unless you tipping me


Sure, you go first


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberSnitch said:


> In the beginning, Uber discouraged tipping. However, Lyft encouraged it. Thus, tipping became necessary for Uber to attract drivers.
> 
> Once tipping was rolled out, Uber saw an opportunity to reduce compensation to drivers, in hopes that the riders tips will fill the gap. And Uber did reduce driver compensation in a big way. Based on Uber's own numbers for 2017, less than 5% of US drivers were making a profit, after ALL expenses. Down from 29% in 2016. (This does not include cash tips.) It costs a pretty penny to run and maintain a vehicle when a driver is putting 150 miles plus a day.
> 
> ...


I saw this crock of crap & said WTShill kinda post is this?

"Uber saw an OPPORTUNITY to REDUCE DRIVER'S PAY?"
WHO uses that type of crackhead verbiage?
Then again....I see you're in the great state of Colorado.... you smoking some good sh!t.
Uber NEVER did Jack but screw drivers w/no vaseline. 
End of story.



Jamesmiller said:


> Sadly u/l have opened up many peoples eyes to the taxi industry. Tipping isnt common but appreciated when rarely given. The fare cost supplements the tips until u/l dropped the rates so low that the owner lost their tips, vehicle maintenance cost, and the ability to only need 1 job.
> 
> Those of us who work in the service industry tips well as i do myself. Try explaining that to someone outside the industry why u would leave 80 tip for 20 worth of drinks. I would tell them its just because( in my mind rarely people tip and im in the industry so nah i rather leave a tip or not go period)
> 
> Taxi aren't about tips but the fare cost ($2/mile where i work now) makes up for it when to average $300 for 100-150 miles


100% bassackwards...


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> In a word- unbelievable! I don't drive for or use U/L as a pax. But if I were to use them, I would definitely tip. My granddaughter uses Uber on occasion, and I have advised her to always tip in cash. In my driving business I told my clients my rates were with no gratuity expected, but most added it anyway.
> 
> I sometimes catch a ride with the service department shuttle when having leaving my car at the dealer. The person driving makes at least minimum wage, maybe with good benefits. But I still give him/her a buck or two each way for a five minute ride. There's never been a tip jar or conversation about tipping, it's just showing my appreciation for them helping me out.
> 
> Waiting to see how you're rated is childish. At the end of the ride you know whether you were given a safe, comfortable ride, so tip accordingly. And, from what I see regularly on these boards, cash tips earn five stars.


The thing is that you set the rates for your own driving business. You can have them high enough such that the tip is "included". And because of that, your clientele will also be the wealthier ones who do not mind paying extra for a reliable ride to get them from point to point.

UberX rates are already pretty dismal, and Uber sees it fit to swipe more and more of the fare away from the driver, hence the driver sees tipping as absolutely necessary. The low rates attracting the people with lower disposable incomes than those of your clientele further exacerbates the tipping saga.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Waiting to see how you're rated is childish. At the end of the ride you know whether you were given a safe, comfortable ride, so tip accordingly. And, from what I see regularly on these boards, cash tips earn five stars.


Hear, hear!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"I can afford the bill, and I can afford to tip I just don’t like tipping $40 extra for hair, $20 extra for a facial and so on. You’re a hair dresser and esthetian not a doctor honey."

I just think it's weird that you tip your doctor. 

Anyway, please, proceed...


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> again proving woman are the cheapest creatures on the planet lol....


Maybe the women you've associated with, brother. But, not the ladies *I *know! Doesn't matter if they're blue-collar, white-collar, young or old, they all have NYC roots and, here in Downstate NY, we know that *TIPS are "To Insure Proper Service."* They are quite generous in tipping very good to excellent service, and have *no* qualms about it. They also will not go out, if they don't have the money for both the bill _and_ tip, and, when traveling, won't bat an eye to take public transportation (LIRR, MTA subway or bus) if necessary.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> Maybe the women you've associated with, brother. But, not the ladies *I *know! Doesn't matter if they're blue-collar, white-collar, young or old, they all have NYC roots and, here in Downstate NY, we know that *TIPS are "To Insure Proper Service."* They are quite generous in tipping very good to excellent service, and have *no* qualms about it. They also will not go out, if they don't have the money for both the bill _and_ tip, and, when traveling, won't bat an eye to take public transportation (LIRR, MTA subway or bus) if necessary.


I just hate I have to bribe people with tips who either a) aren't in a professional jobs and I'm double paying (bill + tip) because their employer won't or b) professionals,yet not professional enough to be upfront about the price and just put want they want on the damn bill so I don't have to do the akward tip thing at the end


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

What's odd about that is that typically a bribe is offered _before_ a service is performed.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> People are still using cabs in the Capital of Your Nation; from the high school students up to the elderly. The only reason that the dead people are not using them is that most of them do not have any money or credit cards. It is against my company's policy to haul dead people who do not have money or a credit card.
> 
> FIFY
> 
> ...


What i stated didnt matter where i was located. I know family who cabby in ny and they rarely get tips. They told me that 5-8% people they pick up tips so you may tip but doesnt mean the world around you (outside your circle) do


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I just hate I have to bribe people with tips who either a) aren't in a professional jobs and I'm double paying (bill + tip) because their employer won't or b) professionals,yet not professional enough to be upfront about the price and just put want they want on the damn bill so I don't have to do the akward tip thing at the end


Again, if you don't want the quality, go elsewhere. I'm administrative now --- disability halted my career for almost 10 years, but rideshare driving supplemented my SSDI --- but my roots are firmly blue-collar; specifically, service industry. Like my Mom, Grandma and Grandpa, I work hard for my money, and enjoy the fruits of my labor. That means that I prefer to spend on quality services and goods. And, to that end, I am prepared to pay a higher price for higher quality, including tips. We're not talking Cartier and Tiffany, or large plates with a spoonful of food in the middle, or a Land Rover that can't go where a Jeep can. But, we are talking a full plate of Sauerbraten, potato pancakes, red cabbage, liter-steins of German beer, Black Forest cake and coffee for $75 (including additional tip). Or a good pompadour for $20 plus tip. Or an exceptional car wash, where a generous tip goes to my regular finishers who give extra attention to my car's glass and interior (especially since I Uber; safety and appearance matter).

It's not a bribe! It's appreciation for a job well-done, with professionalism, pride, and hospitality. You don't want to pay more, let alone tip? Then, let yourself go, walk down the street looking like a rumpled Chia pet, and take satisfaction when looking into your loaded purse. You probably itemize, down to the last penny, dinner check during Girls Night Out, too. Oy, vey!


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

If you want to get tipped switch to driving a limo. Most of their rides comes with a tip (in some cases $50) cause its expected. Taxi dont get tipped till uber drivers started pushing for it instead of uber just paying their driver more


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Jamesmiller said:


> If you want to get tipped switch to driving a limo. Most of their rides comes with a tip (in some cases $50) cause its expected. Taxi dont get tipped till uber drivers started pushing for it instead of uber just paying their driver more


I don't know where you got your misinformation, or maybe it's where you live. However, taxis have always received tips here in Downstate NY, whether NYC or the suburbs; long before rideshare came along! And, speaking of limo drivers: I've spoken to many, and, they, too, agree that most people don't automatically tip anymore.

The fact of the matter is that there is a new trend of entitlement, condescension and contempt towards people who are providing necessary and professional services. You all want good service, but *****-and-whine about paying for it? Go live in isolation on a wooded mountain somewhere, where you can provide for yourself then, and pinch every penny.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> I don't know where you got your misinformation, or maybe it's where you live. However, taxis have always received tips here in Downstate NY, whether NYC or the suburbs; long before rideshare came along! And, speaking of limo drivers: I've spoken to many, and, they, too, agree that most people don't automatically tip anymore.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that there is a new trend of entitlement, condescension and contempt towards people who are providing necessary and professional services. You all want good service, but @@@@@-and-whine about paying for it? Go live in isolation on a wooded mountain somewhere, where you can provide for yourself then, and pinch every penny.


100%


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jamesmiller said:


> What i stated didnt matter where i was located. I know family who cabby in ny and they rarely get tips. They told me that 5-8% people they pick up tips so you may tip but doesnt mean the world around you (outside your circle) do


I work in the Capital of Your Nation. We have people from all over the U.S. of A. and the world. Most of my customers are street hails. It is rare that I see the same customer more than once. On the average, over the years, over ninety per-cent of the people that I carry tip me something. Ninety per-cent tip a dollar or more. Eighty five per-cent tip two dollars or better. This is for short and mediocre trips, mind you. For the longer ones, they tip even better.

Tipping cab drivers has been the norm here since before I had a hack licence. Most of the people who reside here are from somewhere else. At the risk of stating the obvious, those who visit here are from somewhere else. All of the above bring their customs, mores, folkways here with them. Most of them tip cab drivers and always have.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Ummmm...what do you mean I want all the services but not to pay be service provider? Wtf is paying the damn bill doing then? Why do I get blamed? I don't even KNOW these service people yet I'm supposed to care so much yet your employer who knows you intimately won't give you a fair wage but makes me decide what's fair. You don't get how much these services are, 200+ for hair, $125 for facials, $200+ eyelash extensions, $575 microvlading brows etc etc
> 
> I can afford the bill, and I can afford to tip I just don't like tipping $40 extra for hair, $20 extra for a facial and so on. You're a hair dresser and esthetian not a doctor honey. If you don't make money off a $250 90 min cut and color I don't what to tell you. I still tip, but I'm not leaving $40, that plus the bill is more than I make an hour..for two years of beauty school.
> Not to undermine the profession, I like my girl and love her work, I'm just saying $40 is a lot to pay and I don't think it's right to expect that. It's a big ask on top of a pricey bill. If you're worth it, grow up and be a big boy/girl and give an honest price with out glorified pan handling at the end. To me, 5 star service if when I don't hav to spend the whole time worrying about the awkward moment when I tip st the end.
> ...


So you want us to give you five stars, before knowing that you are tipping or not tipping? Why should we give a five star to a non tipper?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

shirleyujest said:


> What is this obsession with tipping?? It all seems so petty. I've been driving for Uber for more than four years and I don't expect tips, but usually get them (at least from certain groups of people). I've gotten a couple dozen $20 tips and one for $30. Those are nice, but I never expect them. And, OMG, what is up with putting tip jars in cars?? SO TACKY.


I agree putting a tip jar in your car is tacky, but pax have come to expect more then transportation from us. Many pax want you to haul their crap in and out of the car, stop so they can shop and expect you to wait for excessive time. The pax I hate the most are the ones who order a x when they know they require an xl, I just let them cancel, they may try to out wait me but I have time to wait which they don't.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Bus drivers actually provide more value than you when you think about it


 Then buy all means take the bus .
https://images.app.goo.gl/8LvdwAsRVJ68YtPq7


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm talking about my Uber rating because I'm on the Uber board
> 
> Secondly, if a customer rides without issue rate them 5 stars
> 
> Don't ask for a buck or two and then give me a bad rating. I will tip AFTER I verified you thought I was a good passenger and will return the favor. Tired of how drivers treat us. I mean look how you just told me I need to pay extra lol.


Who told you every driver is after your tips? Nah, if you happened to be in my car, I get to decide your pax fate and I could care less about your tips. You can act decent, be on time - that's fine. But if there is one little thing I don't like about you, you don't get 5 stars from me. You late for pick up - 1 star, don't care if you are Keanu Rives or Mother Teresa.


----------



## Leo7ron (Jul 16, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Reading through your post, you sound more like a toxic rather than a polite rider as you presumed to be. With that said, I would guess the reason you get a one star is probably because of your condescending behavior lol


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Excuse me but we make 2.66 to drive 10 miles to take you less than three. If we don't give you 5 stars it's because we don't want to see you again. The computer will eliminate us from ever getting paired up with you again and let other drivers know not to take your trip. Have fun waiting. You're a horrible person


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Did you not read the title? I said I only tip if I get 5 stars, meaning I do tip. I won't tip if I don't get that.
> 
> Today, there's a promotion $4 dollars off, since I saved $8 I tipped right away.
> 
> In all honestly, one guy said I smelled nice lol but the other guy didn't even talk to me. I mean it's cool, *I don't want to talk* but they barely acknowledge that you're a human being when you get in and leave, it's hard to justify giving extra money since I tip servers/bartenders for being nice/making my experience enjoyable.


how do they make your experience enjoyable? by not saying a word to you?

this is a question coming from someone who has worked as a waiter as a bartender and as a rideshare driver.

the way i drive is the way i bartend, with friendly and interesting banter. what you're saying is you "don't wan't to talk" so how do bartenders make your experience enjoyable? by psychically knowing your drink and serving it to you without a word bc you "don't wan't to talk?"

i get about 1 in 20 riders that are silent, they kinda creep me out and i find myself looking at the ETA quite a lot until the ride is over. i can tell when someone doesn't wan't to talk, you can feel it immediately...if everyone was that way i wouldn't do this job.

95% of riders, or people in general, have something they want to talk about. that's what keeps this job interesting for me. i'm a social person.

ps, how many drivers have experienced the women who fart in your car thinking their perfume will cover it up. then for the next few minutes you're wondering if it was a fart being covered up by perfume or just really rank smelling perfume...:woot:


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I just bought the world's smallest violin with the tips I received this week. Send me your address so I can mail it to you. Btw, you are one petty useless human being. You are "lurking" around and actually care about ratings? Fyi, majority drivers don't care about tips. And tips are expected in a service-first oriented job. It supplements the low wages. But hey, you're probably that new age hipster dipshit who feels entitled to do as you want cause your parents told you that you're special. Well you're not. In fact I hope you get 1-starred to the point you are forced to call your local cab company and take that cigarette smelling cab with no shocks and a seatbelt to your destination. Respect is a two way street. I don't make a lot of money driving Uber and live in the most expensive city on the East coast and do not share my apartment with 20 other millennial ******bags, BUT i still tip my driver whether it be a 5 minute trip or a 20 minute trip, if they are respectful. You are petty AF dude. Go get a life and stop "lurking" on a primarily driver forum.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I can afford the bill, and I can afford to tip I just don't like tipping $40 extra for hair, $20 extra for a facial and so on.


$20 for a facial?...i'd do it for half that. but getting you to the airport in a blizzard with cars sliding all over the place and risking my life is gonna cost you. and if you fart in my car you dam well better tip me good.

i'm starting to think you don't even have a job....live off the hubby?


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

John M Santana said:


> I don't know where you got your misinformation, or maybe it's where you live. However, taxis have always received tips here in Downstate NY, whether NYC or the suburbs; long before rideshare came along! And, speaking of limo drivers: I've spoken to many, and, they, too, agree that most people don't automatically tip anymore.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that there is a new trend of entitlement, condescension and contempt towards people who are providing necessary and professional services. You all want good service, but @@@@@-and-whine about paying for it? Go live in isolation on a wooded mountain somewhere, where you can provide for yourself then, and pinch every penny.


I still disagree with the first part ( have family still in the industry driving in ny, fl, cali, nc, and texas) but the second part is spot on. I blame u/l for dismissing our car cost when they dropped the rates too low.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

got a p said:


> ....live off the hubby?


Do you really think that any guy would have her? .....even a desperate mommy's basement dweller (and everything that goes with that)?


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you get 5 stars, you ask? Could it be your attitude?

And your entire rant seems to assume the pay a driver gets from Uber and Lyft is enough to sustain a life, let alone a family. Drop that assumption. It isn't. And the pay constantly goes down year-to-year. I'm guessing you didn't know that either.


----------



## Phxdriver (Feb 20, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> I just hate I have to bribe people with tips who either a) aren't in a professional jobs and I'm double paying (bill + tip) because their employer won't or b) professionals,yet not professional enough to be upfront about the price and just put want they want on the damn bill so I don't have to do the akward tip thing at the end


You are pathetic you wouldn't tip anyway your cold heart is why your husband left you. If it was Lyft I could wait almost 24 hours and check to see if you tipped and then give you the 1 star you deserve and not be paired again. That is how it works in the sticks and non tippers wait a long time for rides.


----------



## ims (Jul 16, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


First, passenger, if a driver has made a bad qualification, it is because you have caused that, you have had an inappropriate attitude at some time. The one who has done it unjustifiably and unjustly, is a very stupid driver, because when he really needs to be taken into account by the Lyft system his credibility will be affected by the bad habit of calling the drivers unfairly wrong.

On the other hand, the point that most annoys me, and that you raise is that of giving tips to someone you will not see anymore. That is very selfish on your part, first, you value the dedication, attention, effort, cleanliness and good vehicle, which you are enjoying, and he is sacrificing because you believe that the service of the driver to lyft is not, because if you were charged 10 dollars for a race, the driver was only paid 5 0 4 dollars, which is frustrating, considering that you have to spend time and distance and everything in moving to the place sometimes far to pick up the person and then return empty to back.

And another point is that you should try and be with others as you would like them to be with you, if you do not usually tip, do not expect someone to value your work one day.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> What's odd about that is that typically a bribe is offered _before_ a service is performed.


On foodora you owe the tip before food is delivered. Most beauty services I go back, some are multiple treatments and I have to see them again, hence you better tip well or else! Also, you Ubers want a cash tip or you will rate badly. All feel like bribes that I need to pay in addition to the bill.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> On foodora you owe the tip before food is delivered. Most beauty services I go back, some are multiple treatments and I have to see them again, hence you better tip well or else! Also, you Ubers want a cash tip or you will rate badly. All feel like bribes that I need to pay in addition to the bill.


you never told us what city you were visiting when you got all these 'bad' ratings


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> Again, if you don't want the quality, go elsewhere. I'm administrative now --- disability halted my career for almost 10 years, but rideshare driving supplemented my SSDI --- but my roots are firmly blue-collar; specifically, service industry. Like my Mom, Grandma and Grandpa, I work hard for my money, and enjoy the fruits of my labor. That means that I prefer to spend on quality services and goods. And, to that end, I am prepared to pay a higher price for higher quality, including tips. We're not talking Cartier and Tiffany, or large plates with a spoonful of food in the middle, or a Land Rover that can't go where a Jeep can. But, we are talking a full plate of Sauerbraten, potato pancakes, red cabbage, liter-steins of German beer, Black Forest cake and coffee for $75 (including additional tip). Or a good pompadour for $20 plus tip. Or an exceptional car wash, where a generous tip goes to my regular finishers who give extra attention to my car's glass and interior (especially since I Uber; safety and appearance matter).
> 
> It's not a bribe! It's appreciation for a job well-done, with professionalism, pride, and hospitality. You don't want to pay more, let alone tip? Then, let yourself go, walk down the street looking like a rumpled Chia pet, and take satisfaction when looking into your loaded purse. You probably itemize, down to the last penny, dinner check during Girls Night Out, too. Oy, vey!


What baffles me is how people are so dense as to not understand what I am saying: I want the full price to be on the the bill. I don't want to rip anyone off (unlike the people who employ these servers workers and shirk resonsibilty onto the already paying customer) I just want upfront pricing because I find tipping awkward. I hate having to decide how much the service is worth and how much to pay the person. I just want to know the price upfront

Tipping has become conflated with how good of a person someone is. People with barely any money for themselves will tip someone more than they make themselves in an hour on top of the bill price just to feel like they're a good person. Meanwhile the business owner is perfectly fine to not pay their employee a living wage. Dummy customers are more than happy to gain their self worth by paying hand over fist in extra conpensation.

Bottom line, to me, 5 star service would be an all inclusive amount where I didn't have to worry about offending a service provider by not giving them what they expected. Shame on everyone for being so brainwashed into this system that is so unfair to us.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

never heard of that city before. no wonder they downrated you


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


That entitled, know-it-all attitude right there is the reason why we 1* you mongrels.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> I don't know where you got your misinformation, or maybe it's where you live. However, taxis have always received tips here in Downstate NY, whether NYC or the suburbs; long before rideshare came along! And, speaking of limo drivers: I've spoken to many, and, they, too, agree that most people don't automatically tip anymore.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that there is a new trend of entitlement, condescension and contempt towards people who are providing necessary and professional services. You all want good service, but @@@@@-and-whine about paying for it? Go live in isolation on a wooded mountain somewhere, where you can provide for yourself then, and pinch every penny.


This could all be solved if service providers would grow up and put the true cost on the bill. That way you would never get ripped off. Instead, you want to make your prices seem artificially lower, attracting people looking to save money then you get mad when they don't add the optional additional amount you secretly except at the end like a glorified pan handler.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

What baffles me is people that are so dense that they don't understand tipping, don't tip drivers, then don't understand why they get downrated or get poor service. I'm not a big fan of tipping myself, but it is what it is, so I tip and I don't cry about it.

If you want the "full price on the bill" then you need to take it up with Lyft, Uber or your hairdresser. Drivers have no control over this.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Came across this forum and was disgusted by the entitlement of drivers/food delivers. Canceling orders for profit, telling lies to get bigger tips, down eating people because you don't get cash tips etc etc


Huh! You ain't heard nothing yet... Look for the "creamy white" mayo on the side, or the smear of "light brown" chocolate sauce. UE drivers learn where the entitled aholes live real quick, share the knowledge amongst themselves, and leave special thank yous for their top customers with their food. Ever wonder why that public toilet has half a dozen UE bikes coming and going?

Enjoy!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I agree putting a tip jar in your car is tacky, but pax have come to expect more then transportation from us. Many pax want you to haul their crap in and out of the car, stop so they can shop and expect you to wait for excessive time. The pax I hate the most are the ones who order a x when they know they require an xl, I just let them cancel, they may try to out wait me but I have time to wait which they don't.


That is wrong and that extra work DOES require a tip because it's not included in the bill



welikecamping said:


> What baffles me is people that are so dense that they don't understand tipping, don't tip drivers, then don't understand why they get downrated or get poor service. I'm not a big fan of tipping myself, but it is what it is, so I tip and I don't cry about it.
> 
> If you want the "full price on the bill" then you need to take it up with Lyft, Uber or your hairdresser. Drivers have no control over this.


Actually, I pay the full price with Uber, what you want is EXTRA money in the form of a tip. This you are not entitled to. If extra work is done for me by the driver then that does require a tip because it's not on the bill.


----------



## Leo7ron (Jul 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I have to say I completely agree with the original post.
> 
> My only problem is, I too many times went the extra mile helping, carrying, driving more, etc, for passengers, and I never got a tip. So now my policy is "People don't tip. So why would I do extra work? You do whatever you have to. I drive. Bye".


Same thing here. I do morning shifts to airports and Often times I help passengers carry their bag in and out of my car etc.. sometimes even do quick stops at gas stations but unfortunately riders wouldn't tip me jack. (I never leave one star because I assume they will tip through the app. ) like they are entitled for that service...due to that frustration, unless I see a lady with a huge luggage I sit put in my car. I don't give extra service nor expect extra pay. Problem solved!

For me, if a rider is outside on time, gets in my car with proper greeting, and gets off their destination saying thank you, he/she gets a 5 star. That is what I base my star rating. If you try to tell me how to navigate, make this turn, make that turn, roll my window down while I have AC on, be on your phone arguing shit the entire trip etc.. good luck gettin 5 star!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> So you want us to give you five stars, before knowing that you are tipping or not tipping? Why should we give a five star to a non tipper?


Because the tip is extra and non obligatory

Why should I tip and give extra is no extra service is provided?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


 I generally do not tip people in the service industry. My tipping style is based on who sets the price. I will tip waitstaff in a restaurant but I will not tip my hair stylist or massage therapist as they set their prices. If they want to make more they just up their prices.

That being said, uber sets the price and most drivers get paid very little (depending on the area they work/live). I will always tip an uber driver unless they do not deserve a tip, which usually comes with a bad rating and possibly with a complaint. I do not expect cash and do not rate pax based on if they tip cash or not and frankly I despise that use of the rating system. To me, drivers that rate poorly make it impossible to see if I should pick that rider up or not! I have no idea if they will rape me, destroy my car, puke in my car or otherwise cause a problem! THAT is what I want the rating for! If someone is toes to the curb, in a safe area for pickup, takes care of my car, is nice (no talking necessary) and doesn't smell or is not dirty then they will get 5 stars. If they make me wait, are rude, ask invasive questions or make me feel uncomfortable in any way then they get downrated. If it is bad enough for me to never want them in my car again then 1*.

I have no issue with your tipping policy. Sounds like you would get 5* from me and I'lll get a tip from you. A win win in my opinion.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Bulls23 said:


> Who told you every driver is after your tips? Nah, if you happened to be in my car, I get to decide your pax fate and I could care less about your tips. You can act decent, be on time - that's fine. But if there is one little thing I don't like about you, you don't get 5 stars from me. You late for pick up - 1 star, don't care if you are Keanu Rives or Mother Teresa.


Well if there's one little thing a customer does t like about your, your employment is in their hands. All they have to do is hit that "issue with driver" button and boom: driving while intoxicated, driver accosted me, etc etc and deactivated lol you don't have that much power buddy



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Excuse me but we make 2.66 to drive 10 miles to take you less than three. If we don't give you 5 stars it's because we don't want to see you again. The computer will eliminate us from ever getting paired up with you again and let other drivers know not to take your trip. Have fun waiting. You're a horrible person


I'm a horrible person because I don't go on long trips? Lol

You're misplacing the anger you should have with Uber our on the customers and punishing them for simply using and paying for the service you willingly signed up for. That's the definition of a horrible person.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> That is wrong and that extra work DOES require a tip because it's not included in the bill
> 
> 
> Actually, I pay the full price with Uber, what you want is EXTRA money in the form of a tip. This you are not entitled to. If extra work is done for me by the driver then that does require a tip because it's not on the bill.


I have absolutely no clue why you are attacking me. I've stated time and again, tip or do not tip, it's your choice. I don't ask for tips and I don't ask that you pay anything extra, despite all the extras I provide my passengers.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Well if there's one little thing a customer does t like about your, your employment is in their hands. All they have to do is hit that "issue with driver" button and boom: driving while intoxicated, driver accosted me, etc etc and deactivated lol you don't have that much power buddy
> 
> 
> I'm a horrible person because I don't go on long trips? Lol
> ...


WHAT CITY WERE YOU VISITING WHEN THIS HAPPENED???? this will help us all realize what a fantastic human being you are


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> Huh! You ain't heard nothing yet... Look for the "creamy white" mayo on the side, or the smear of "light brown" chocolate sauce. UE drivers learn where the entitled aholes live real quick, share the knowledge amongst themselves, and leave special thank yous for their top customers with their food. Ever wonder why that public toilet has half a dozen UE bikes coming and going?
> 
> Enjoy!


So an extra $2-$3 will stop you from doing something illegal? Great morals.



bobbbobbobb said:


> Why didn't you get 5 stars, you ask? Could it be your attitude?
> 
> And your entire rant seems to assume the pay a driver gets from Uber and Lyft is enough to sustain a life, let alone a family. Drop that assumption. It isn't. And the pay constantly goes down year-to-year. I'm guessing you didn't know that either.


I know, I just don't care lol


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"So an extra $2-$3 will stop you from doing something illegal? Great morals. "

This is rich, coming from someone who clearly has questionable morals.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> "So an extra $2-$3 will stop you from doing something illegal? Great morals. "
> 
> This is rich, coming from someone who clearly has questionable morals.


This is rich, coming from someone who just asked me why I'm attacking them lol

How are my morals questionable? I'm a PAYING customer! I tip when I feel like it or when the service was good or extra services not on bill the were provided.

What's immoral is tampering with someone's food! Not just immoral, but illegal and possibly deadly.

How DARE you conflate someone not loving tipping with this kind of miscreant behaviour.

Btw, I also think it's immoral to use social pressure and strong arming techniques to extort additional monies from your clientele.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I didn't conflate anything. I simply pointed out that you have a poor understanding of morality. If you don't know how your morals are questionable, then I believe that is where you should start - look within. 

Also, I don't deliver food. And I will say it again, because you don't seem to be getting it. Tip or don't tip - no one is forcing you either way. I don't understand why you are getting so worked up about it.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Because the tip is extra and non obligatory
> 
> Why should I tip and give extra is no extra service is provided?


Giving five stars to riders is extra and not obligatory.

Why should we give you extra stars when no extra benefit is provided?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I didn't conflate anything. I simply pointed out that you have a poor understanding of morality. If you don't know how your morals are questionable, then I believe that is where you should start - look within.
> 
> Also, I don't deliver food. And I will say it again, because you don't seem to be getting it. Tip or don't tip - no one is forcing you either way. I don't understand why you are getting so worked up about it.


I'm not sure how I have a poor understanding of morality?

All I read is a bunch of drivers complaining they get ripped off yet continuing to work for free, blaming their lives on the people who use their services and employ them and down rating tipping customers (which is why I now wait to tip). I read a bunch of people who take absolutely NO responsibility over their own lives. How is that moral to blame others for your problems?



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Giving five stars to riders is extra and not obligatory.
> 
> Why should we give you extra stars when no extra benefit is provided?


There is a benefit, I tip drivers who give me 5 stars. If you screw me over, I return the favor.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"How is that moral to blame others for your problems?"

I see you've already begun your introspection. Good form!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> "How is that moral to blame others for your problems?"
> 
> I see you've already begun your introspection. Good form!


Trying to get a straight answer from an Uber driver is like trying to bathe a cat


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm not sure how I have a poor understanding of morality?
> 
> All I read is a bunch of drivers complaining they get ripped off yet continuing to work for free, blaming their lives on the people who use their services and employ them and down rating tipping customers (which is why I now wait to tip). I read a bunch of people who take absolutely NO responsibility over their own lives. How is that moral to blame others for your problems?
> 
> ...


Yes there is a benefit. If you give me tip, I will give you five stars, so you will not encounter long waiting times and also the low rated drivers (because the high rated drivers are not going to accept your request if your rating is below 4.8)



DriversAreMean said:


> Trying to get a straight answer from an Uber driver is like trying to bathe a cat


No driver would care less.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yes there is a benefit. If you give me tip, I will give you five stars, so you will not encounter long waiting times and also the low rated drivers (because the high rated drivers are not going to accept your request if your rating is below 4.8)
> 
> 
> No driver would care less.


Actually, there are more drivers than ever so you'll be the one struggling to stay employed when ever customer smarten up and waits to rate after they see what you've given them as a rating


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't really focus on tipping, I just care I always have a passenger in tow and by default I 5 star unless your an ass.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Trying to get a straight answer from an Uber driver is like trying to bathe a cat


Oh, your question was answered, you just don't like the answer and you are trying to blame it on others.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

"It’s wrong to say customers are cheap, I don’t think Uber is cheap it’s $10 for a 3 blocks, that’s not cheap "

If you are ordering Ubers to go 3 blocks I have an idea why your rating went down.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Actually, there are more drivers than ever so you'll be the one struggling to stay employed when ever customer smartens up and waits to rate after they see what you've given them as a rating


I agree that the quantity may get reduced but the quality will improve so it could compensate. Basically by low starring the non tippers, I am purifying my pax line. So although I may receive less requests, but it's higher chance that my pax are tipper pax. This method has been working okay for me as a part timer. Maybe it hurts the full timers? I don't know.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

UberBud said:


> "It's wrong to say customers are cheap, I don't think Uber is cheap it's $10 for a 3 blocks, that's not cheap "
> 
> If you are ordering Ubers to go 3 blocks I have an idea why your rating went down.


Yeah, but then you get long trips and you complain about that

I guess just medium trips then, all going to the direction of your home lol



Alexxx_Uber said:


> I agree that the quantity may get reduced but the quality will improve so it could compensate. Basically by low starring the non tippers, I am purifying my pax line. So although I may receive less requests, but it's higher chance that my pax are tipper pax. This method has been working okay for me as a part timer. Maybe it hurts the full timers? I don't know.


Your rating will be reduced. I am telling all customers about the games you play with pax. I am telling them to hold off on the tip until their rating for the ride goes through and if it changes for the lower rate/re-rate and do not tip


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Yeah, but then you get long trips and you complain about that
> 
> I guess just medium trips then, all going to the direction of your home lol
> 
> ...


I have a suggestion for you. If you hate rideshare drivers so much, why don't you just use the cab taxis? I bet they never give you low ratings. 
You get what you paid for. If you treat drivers nicely, they will treat you nicely. Period.
SMH


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I have a suggestion for you. If you hate rideshare drivers so much, why don't you just use the cab taxis? I bet they never give you low ratings.
> You get what you paid for. If you treat drivers nicely, they will treat you nicely. Period.
> SMH


Because cabbies are even worse. They intimidate me and scare me. At least with Uber you show your hatred towards me for daring to use your service by just 1 staring me for no reason.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Because cabbies are even worse. They intimidate me and scare me. At least with Uber you show your hatred towards me for daring to use your service by just 1 staring me for no reason.


I won't 1 star you if you are a well behaved and appreciative pax. 
I suggest you improve your manner and then you will receive the full service from rideshare drivers. Try it, it will make a difference.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Because cabbies are even worse. They intimidate me and scare me. At least with Uber you show your hatred towards me for daring to use your service by just 1 staring me for no reason.


I seriously doubt that drivers are 1-starring you for no reason. Every star I give out is deserved, be it a 1 or 5 of them.

But if you believe that drivers are picking on you like this, then you should report them to the rideshare company. Complaining and blaming other drivers for your problems isn't gonna get you too far, as we can see here.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

Just give up guys lol. You cant argue with stupid. The dumb girl will keep this up all year, but her rating will continue to tank. And yes, at this point we know its not cuz she doesnt tip, she justbsucks at life and is cheap. And just so you know crazy lady, $10 isn't much these days, so stop acting like a min fare uber is expensive. If its expensive to you then you shouldn't be taking it.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Because cabbies are even worse. They intimidate me and scare me. At least with Uber you show your hatred towards me for daring to use your service by just 1 staring me for no reason.


they 1 star you because you don't tip, and you don't answer direct questions. Actually, I don't think you get 1 stars for not tipping. I think it's your whole demeanor and the experience you give to the driver. Based on what you've said in this thread you're a 3-4 star rider at best.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Because cabbies are even worse. They intimidate me and scare me. At least with Uber you show your hatred towards me for daring to use your service by just 1 staring me for no reason.


I hope I get you. You're the ideal person to file a $150 cleaning fee for "throwing up" in my car..............


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

delock51 said:


> I hope I get you. You're the ideal person to file a $150 cleaning fee for "throwing up" in my car.............. :smiles:


It's psychopathic the threats I've received for wanting to wait to tip
So far the threats on this board:
Slit my throat
Put bodily fluid in my take out food
Charge me a $150 cleaning fee


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> It's psychopathic the threats I've received for wanting to wait to tip
> So far the threats on this board:
> Slit my throat
> Put bodily fluid in my take out food
> Charge me a $150 cleaning fee


Okay, the whole, slitting your throat thing, and body fluid is too much, even for me. That just in general. And its not because of not tipping. I totally understand that part.

Its the whole "I expect this type of service from someone even at a loss to them when going less than a mile for 80-60 cents to the driver (after expenses, maintenance etc) and still want to continue to use the service even when the company encourages such behavior on our end by spitting out pennies for such ride, and I'm cool with that because you should go get another job while I still expect this complete service at no inconvenience to me" type attitude, which makes the canceling or filling the cleaning fee WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY MUCH EASIER and WAYYYYYYYYYYY MORE FUN. They actually give us $4 when we cancel. So when one can tell or "read" that we're going less an a mile, we make more on the cancel than the actual trip, so its senseless to actually take the trip at a loss when we can just cancel, just like they encourage us to do so by having set up such way. Id tell you to ask the company how come they don't take care of their drivers to prevent this type of conditioned behavior from most of us, but as you probably havent figured out by now, they don't care, and nor do we- "I" as its not my job either to compensate for the companies lack of common sense and lack of care for both the drivers and the passenger. Also as another member had mentioned, if you're going to waste a drivers time by going such a short distance at the drivers expense (not your fault, the company set that up, and your tipping is the only real "profit" IF EVEN at that point) then rating you 1 star is good thing to us so that the driver doesn't have his/her time wasted again at a loss by being paired up with you.

As a driver that also uses the app to go short distances (I ALWAYS TEXT THE DRIVER AHEAD OF TIME, THE MOMENT I ORDER IT "Hey, as a fellow driver, I know how much you're getting ripped off right now and how much you're losing and not making on my trip, but I got $5-$10 "tip" for you in addition to the 80 cents you're going to make after expenses for the time", because letting your driver (the person providing you with a service) that they're not about to be taken advantage of by some entitled prick who thinks they drivers gets anywhere near the 10 you just paid via app, goes a longgggg way in ensuring a good service.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

delock51 said:


> Hey, as a fellow driver, I know how much you're getting ripped off right now and how much you're losing and not making on my trip, but I got $5-$10 "tip" for you in addition to the 80 cents you're going to make after expenses for the time"


you do not text ALL that and if you do you're crazier than OP. If the driver doesn't want the ride then they can find another gig. If you tip them $5, or $10 for a short trip then they should be thankful other people recognize the struggle.

I still disagree with OP for not tipping until he gets rated...ratings clearly mean zero to either company. Just tip or don't tip and be done with it


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

The OP hasent a clue how the rating system works and im not gonna explain it..shes a straight up B


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> you do not text ALL that and if you do you're crazier than OP. If the driver doesn't want the ride then they can find another gig. If you tip them $5, or $10 for a short trip then they should be thankful other people recognize the struggle.
> 
> I still disagree with OP for not tipping until he gets rated...ratings clearly mean zero to either company. Just tip or don't tip and be done with it


I suppose I am crazy then for not wanting to put my life (or family member) in the hands of a disgruntled driver who is probably desperate (man am I glad I quit this full time after 4 years of driving and got a real job) and accepted the ride hoping it was at least above $7 only to find out they're about to get screwed for a few pennies.

To be more direct, I totally do text as its very easy to do so? I have the message written in Iphones notepad. Just gotta copy paste.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

delock51 said:


> To be more direct, I totally do text as its very easy to do so? I have the message written in Iphones notepad. Just gotta copy paste.


 ok copy/paste is a lot easier than typing that trilogy. I suppose you're not as crazy as @DriversAreMean after all but I still don't see the necessity to text.

I mean people go to restaurants and only order appetizers, bread, and water. They don't tell the waitress "I'm so sorry I'm not going to spend a lot here tonight. I'm just taking advantage of your restaurant's great deals today but I promise I'll make it worth your while if you keep my water glass filled" No they just look like cheapskates, tip appropriately or more, and the waitress is either happy or unhappy depending on the tip


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> ok copy/paste is a lot easier than typing that trilogy. I suppose you're not as crazy as @DriversAreMean after all but I still don't see the necessity to text.
> 
> I mean people go to restaurants and only order appetizers, bread, and water. They don't tell the waitress "I'm so sorry I'm not going to spend a lot here tonight. I'm just taking advantage of your restaurant's great deals today but I promise I'll make it worth your while if you keep my water glass filled" No they just look like cheapskates, tip appropriately or more, and the waitress is either happy or unhappy depending on the tip


I do concur to an extent. To be honest, I did this for wayyyyy to long, making around $600-800 a week when this was at its prime in 25-30 hours or so, and set my life situation around that income for my bills at $1300 a month. And so, when they swept that carpet underneath my feet without a single warning, other than waking up to message telling me that If don't agree to the new rates, with no discussion, .....that really burned and threw everything I had build up around their stupid "make 22 an hour marketing" at the time, down the fuc*** toilet. Now there is an over saturation of drivers and was lucky to make $250-300 in 40-60 hours before I knew I had to move on. Now, I do select on my time off from my couch while skipping hundreds of X-rides without driving around as it doesn't cost me anything at that point. I should have left the game full time a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng time ago, but am very happy how things turned out given my new job-life and such. Sh** just happens.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

delock51 said:


> Okay, the whole, slitting your throat thing, and body fluid is too much, even for me. That just fuc*** in general. And its not because of not tipping. I totally understand that part.
> 
> Its the whole "I expect this type of service from someone even at a loss to them when going less than a mile for 80-60 cents to the driver (after expenses, maintenance etc) and still want to continue to use the service even when the company encourages such behavior on our end by spitting out pennies for such ride, and I'm cool with that because you should go get another job while I still expect this complete service at no inconvenience to me" type attitude, which makes the canceling or filling the cleaning fee WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY MUCH EASIER and WAYYYYYYYYYYY MORE FUN. They actually give us $4 when we cancel. So when one can tell or "read" that we're going less an a mile, we make more on the cancel than the actual trip, so its senseless to actually take the trip at a loss when we can just cancel, just like they encourage us to do so by having set up such way. Id tell you to ask the company how come they don't take care of their drivers to prevent this type of conditioned behavior from most of us, but as you probably havent figured out by now, they don't care, and nor do we- "I" as its not my job either to compensate for the companies lack of common sense and lack of care for both the drivers and the passenger. Also as another member had mentioned, if you're going to waste a drivers time by going such a short distance at the drivers expense (not your fault, the company set that up, and your tipping is the only real "profit" IF EVEN at that point) then rating you 1 star is good thing to us so that the driver doesn't have his/her time wasted again at a loss by being paired up with you.
> 
> As a driver that also uses the app to go short distances (I ALWAYS TEXT THE DRIVER AHEAD OF TIME, THE MOMENT I ORDER IT "Hey, as a fellow driver, I know how much you're getting ripped off right now and how much you're losing and not making on my trip, but I got $5-$10 "tip" for you in addition to the 80 cents you're going to make after expenses for the time", because letting your driver (the person providing you with a service) that they're not about to be taken advantage of by some entitled prick who thinks they drivers gets anywhere near the 10 you just paid via app, goes a longgggg way in ensuring a good service.


Honestly, I'm not texting some stranger I don't know ALLLLLLLLL that. Really too much responsibility to put on a customer to expect that. Sucks that you guys only like "medium" length trips lol. Honestly, if I'm gonna worry about anyone in life it's gonna be people who can actually help me in life not drivers, waiters, aesthetics, sandwich artists and valets


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Honestly, I'm not texting some stranger I don't know ALLLLLLLLL that. Really too much responsibility to put on a customer to expect that. Sucks that you guys only like "medium" length trips lol. Honestly, if I'm gonna worry about anyone in life it's gonna be people who can actually help me in life not drivers, waiters, aesthetics, sandwich artists and valets


Lol its barely a sentence and provides some peace of mind "Hey, as a fellow driver, I know how much you're getting ripped off right now and how much you're losing and not making on my trip, but I got $5-$10 "tip" for you in addition to the 80 cents you're going to make after expenses for the time" " - that's it.

Also, if I didn't make it clear, its not really a tip. I pay that cash as soon as i get in to avoid issues going down a few blocks. Plus as a driver, I know how good that feels.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Honestly, I'm not texting some stranger I don't know ALLLLLLLLL that. Really too much responsibility to put on a customer to expect that. Sucks that you guys only like "medium" length trips lol. Honestly, if I'm gonna worry about anyone in life it's gonna be people who can actually help me in life not drivers, waiters, aesthetics, sandwich artists and valets


Ok trollolicious its pretty clear what your position is im bored with you..bye


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Honestly, I'm not texting some stranger I don't know ALLLLLLLLL that. Really too much responsibility to put on a customer to expect that. Sucks that you guys only like "medium" length trips lol. Honestly, if I'm gonna worry about anyone in life it's gonna be people who can actually help me in life not drivers, waiters, aesthetics, sandwich artists and valets


clearly you've never worked in a service industry type job. valet, waiter, cabbie, etc...people who you SHOULD tip


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> clearly you've never worked in a service industry type job. valet, waiter, cabbie, etc...people who you SHOULD tip


Oh yeah I was a waitress for years

I hated being a pan handler at the end and hoping I'd get paid by cheap secretaries etc constantly sucking up to people and being fake

I hated the way the guy who owned the franchise treated us so poorly

You feel like a dancing, unappreciated monkey

I hate leaving everything about it but getting a pay check plus cash kept me going but quitting was the best thing that ever happened to me

I now regret working for tips and wish I would have never participated in that racket



delock51 said:


> Lol its barely a sentence and provides some peace of mind "Hey, as a fellow driver, I know how much you're getting ripped off right now and how much you're losing and not making on my trip, but I got $5-$10 "tip" for you in addition to the 80 cents you're going to make after expenses for the time" " - that's it.
> 
> Also, if I didn't make it clear, its not really a tip. I pay that cash as soon as i get in to avoid issues going down a few blocks. Plus as a driver, I know how good that feels.


You shouldn't have to worry about the thoughts, feelings and emotions of the driver and worry about giving them extra money and sending long texts and having cash on hand etc etc

This is wrong on every level that instead of the true fare they make the customers do all this extra rigimaroll


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Oh yeah I was a waitress for years
> 
> I hated being a pan handler at the end and hoping I'd get paid by cheap secretaries etc constantly sucking up to people and being fake
> 
> ...


I very much agree that I shouldn't have to do that, but since the company isn't going to pay them/us, (those 80 cents you make in "profit", dissipate by the time you get to the next ride depending on demand) (is that whats its come to, driving for pennies? ...Yes, yes it has) and taking such trips for the most part guarantees you one star ratings that then you as the pax are then locked out/deactivated for such ratings, how else am I going to get to my destination using such technology? Thats the shi*** part. The technology/app is awesome..... its their lack of common sense in their business model/pricing and such and ruins it for both parties involved. What a waste of a good concept.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Were you recently in Indianapolis....I know of a driver that one stars a lot of people


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> What baffles me is how people are so dense as to not understand what I am saying: I want the full price to be on the the bill. I don't want to rip anyone off (unlike the people who employ these servers workers and shirk resonsibilty onto the already paying customer) I just want upfront pricing because I find tipping awkward. I hate having to decide how much the service is worth and how much to pay the person. I just want to know the price upfront.


What baffles _me_ is how *you *are so dense as to not understand that that's *not *how payment for services works! And, all the ranting, whining, kvetching, and condescension you've exhibited here is *not *going to change the system!

All this back-and-forth, don't you have something better to do, like get another facial??? @got a p is willing to give you your next one. He's been waiting just for you!


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Why didn't you get 5 stars, you ask? Could it be your attitude?
> 
> And your entire rant seems to assume the pay a driver gets from Uber and Lyft is enough to sustain a life, let alone a family. Drop that assumption. It isn't. And the pay constantly goes down year-to-year. I'm guessing you didn't know that either.


You haven't read her justifications. You see, we're stupid for taking low paying job in the first place. Since we did, we should be happy with what we get and not want more. Everyone in a service oriented job that traditionally relies on tips as primary or supplementary income is by her definition whiny, greedy, and entitled. We didn't start the custom and tradition of paying tips to reward good service but it's our fault that it exists because we work in service-oriented industry.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

Quit feeding the troll y’all. Ever since her man left her for her sister, she just has no idea how to kill time but annoy us with her philosophical approach to why she should not tip us. Clearly her ex realized she’s a commie and filed for divorce ASAP.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> What baffles me is how people are so dense as to not understand what I am saying: I want the full price to be on the the bill. I don't want to rip anyone off (unlike the people who employ these servers workers and shirk resonsibilty onto the already paying customer) I just want upfront pricing because I find tipping awkward. I hate having to decide how much the service is worth and how much to pay the person. I just want to know the price upfront
> ...


Oh I get your point you don't like the way things are. Well, sucks for you that our society has worked this way for centuries, but it ain't our fault. Personally I would prefer Uber to add $5 up front and then I wouldn't have to be nice to you. But they don't so I am. And BTW I don't know if you're going to tip or not when I rate you, the app makes me rate immediately at the end of the ride. So your sub-5* ratings are likely due to something you did (I admit, in rare cases some drivers who really are mean will downrate for bogus reasons, but we drivers get downrated for no good reason far more often than riders do) - if I had to guess I'd say you come off as arrogant and, dare I say it, _entitled_.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This gave me life... from the username DriversAreMean to the fact he/she has been in their own words, "lurking on this board for a while". 

Have to say I hate when people act desperate for tips. I drive and I put tips out of mind. If it happens it happens.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Can't wait until you have to pay cab rates...you will feel pretty ridiculous once that happens. Right now, you are paying 1970s cab rates and have no concept of the operating costs of the vehicle. You were duped by techies trying to inflate stock.... and the price of regular people suffering is the butt of the jokes at their Starbucks get together of who fell for the trick. And you are on the tail end (GAINING) and COMPLAINING about cost, its classic.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Now I understand why Kalanick didn’t want to put tips in the app. Tips are a choice of the pax’s, not the drivers. Pax’s agree to pay what’s asked for service, they are not required to pay a penny more. All the drivers who think that they deserve tips are being assholes, you asked for this job and now you act like you’re entitled to more, news flash you don’t deserve one cent more and down rating pax’s because they don’t tip is just petty.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Now I understand why Kalanick didn't want to put tips in the app. Tips are a choice of the pax's, not the drivers. Pax's agree to pay what's asked for service, they are not required to pay a penny more. All the drivers who think that they deserve tips are being assholes, you asked for this job and now you act like you're entitled to more, news flash you don't deserve one cent more and down rating pax's because they don't tip is just petty.


It should be a standard to tip to make up for the price wars between the two companies...people should get that you do not get something this cheap without a "cost"...I am perplexed that you would not think of this ...? Ok...I suppose there are drivers like you that defend a policy even though it is so far fetched to operate a vehicle at such a low wage. I think it comes to a level of ethics that has been in question, but not the ACTUAL cost that has been accounted for. Someone has to pay the bill, and just because both companies want to set it to 1970s cab rates, should NOT be us to front the real expense.

What a mess that there are drivers that actually think this is profitable. I can't believe a pax is actually complaining about the COST,

to OP - dude you tip because you are tapping into investors money just to get you where you are going while the driver suffers as well. You are lucky the driver even acknowledges you at the ride you get for peanuts.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

delock51 said:


> Lol its barely a sentence and provides some peace of mind "Hey, as a fellow driver, I know how much you're getting ripped off right now and how much you're losing and not making on my trip, but I got $5-$10 "tip" for you in addition to the 80 cents you're going to make after expenses for the time" " - that's it.
> 
> Also, if I didn't make it clear, its not really a tip. I pay that cash as soon as i get in to avoid issues going down a few blocks. Plus as a driver, I know how good that feels.


I like it but may I suggest an edit?

"Short trip but I will tip $5 up front."



DriversAreMean said:


> Oh yeah I was a waitress for years
> 
> I hated being a pan handler at the end and hoping I'd get paid by cheap secretaries etc ...


Hey girl, now *you* are the "cheap secretary".


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

delock51 said:


> I very much agree that I shouldn't have to do that, but since the company isn't going to pay them/us, (those 80 cents you make in "profit", dissipate by the time you get to the next ride depending on demand) (is that whats its come to, driving for pennies? ...Yes, yes it has) and taking such trips for the most part guarantees you one star ratings that then you as the pax are then locked out/deactivated for such ratings, how else am I going to get to my destination using such technology? Thats the shi*** part. The technology/app is awesome..... its their lack of common sense in their business model/pricing and such and ruins it for both parties involved. What a waste of a good concept.


That's fine, but since you're trying to kick off paying passengers I will also downrate you and inform and encourage other customers to do the same to you when they see their rating has gone down.



TheCount said:


> You haven't read her justifications. You see, we're stupid for taking low paying job in the first place. Since we did, we should be happy with what we get and not want more. Everyone in a service oriented job that traditionally relies on tips as primary or supplementary income is by her definition whiny, greedy, and entitled. We didn't start the custom and tradition of paying tips to reward good service but it's our fault that it exists because we work in service-oriented industry.


Actually, you made things worse for yourself with your greed. Uber was paying you fair but you wanted more. Wanted tips. Even though Uber was supposed to be a non tipping platform. Once they gave in they also screwed you over by taking more of the fare. So really you screwed your self.



TheCount said:


> I like it but may I suggest an edit?
> 
> "Short trip but I will tip $5 up front."
> 
> ...


Not really, because I tip what's expected of me percentage wise as long as they're nice


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Not really, because I tip what's expected of me percentage wise as long as they're nice


Yes, really. I don't know in advance whether you'll tip or be a "cheap secretary", same as you didn't know if the "cheap secretary" would tip. Ergo, *you* are now the "cheap secretary".

And what's your beef with secretaries? I guess you assume all secretaries are cheap, the way you assume all drivers are trying to extort tips?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

TheCount said:


> Yes, really. I don't know in advance whether you'll tip or be a "cheap secretary", same as you didn't know if the "cheap secretary" would tip. Ergo, *you* are now the "cheap secretary".
> 
> And what's your beef with secretaries? I guess you assume all secretaries are cheap, the way you assume all drivers are trying to extort tips?


No beef with secretaries, I worked at the bottom of a building and got the same workers every day for lunch. So when I say cheap secretaries that's what we named them, it's not a generalization to the field in regards to tipping but these women. And yes I KNEW they were cheap going in because we sever them 3x a week.

Uber was never SUPPOSED to be tipped, most customers don't even know you expect it/need it. Working for tips is always a pathetic, humiliating experience. You were better off before. But you (collectively) wanted to be tipped but never thought it would end up with less money in your pocket. Your greed backfired because you were dealing with a dishonest company. Now you pan handle for $2 tips.


----------



## 180dayofchange (Nov 2, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Something wrong with you.....get a life...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Oh yeah I was a waitress for years
> 
> I hated being a pan handler at the end and hoping I'd get paid by cheap secretaries etc constantly sucking up to people and being fake
> 
> ...





DriversAreMean said:


> That's fine, but since you're trying to kick off paying passengers I will also downrate you and inform and encourage other customers to do the same to you when they see their rating has gone down.
> 
> 
> Actually, you made things worse for yourself with your greed. Uber was paying you fair but you wanted more. Wanted tips. Even though Uber was supposed to be a non tipping platform. Once they gave in they also screwed you over by taking more of the fare. So really you screwed your self.
> ...


I actually like this approach. Please, encourage EVERY customer you meet to downrate drivers. Eventually, it will become the "Uber/Lyft Anti-Massacree Movement" and everyone will benefit!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Well if there's one little thing a customer does t like about your, your employment is in their hands. All they have to do is hit that "issue with driver" button and boom: driving while intoxicated, driver accosted me, etc etc and deactivated lol you don't have that much power buddy


wow....you would make up a horrible lie about someone just bc?....

do you also make up fake rape accusations when you have a boring date?


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Well if there's one little thing a customer does t like about your, your employment is in their hands. All they have to do is hit that "issue with driver" button and boom: driving while intoxicated, driver accosted me, etc etc and deactivated lol you don't have that much power buddy


Do you really believe Uber actually deactivates drivers after you hit that button, silly? Same Uber that desperately recruits drivers 24/7 because 90% of them quite after one year? Really? Even if I cared about this gig, chances of me being deactivated are slim to none because I've been "warned" by Uber on number of occasions. Guess what? I still will 1 star your ars, pal


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Well if there's one little thing a customer does t like about your, your employment is in their hands. All they have to do is hit that "issue with driver" button and boom: driving while intoxicated, driver accosted me, etc etc and deactivated lol you don't have that much power buddy
> 
> 
> I'm a horrible person because I don't go on long trips? Lol
> ...


Here's the thing. I'm a bored old retired guy with lots of free time. If you made a false claim like this about me, I would make it my life's mission to insure that you pay dearly for doing it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Here's the thing. I'm a bored old retired guy with lots of free time. If you made a false claim like this about me, I would make it my life's mission to insure that you pay dearly for doing it.


 ? you say you'll make it your life's mission, I think Uber can wait you out ?


----------



## TxGal81 (Jun 11, 2019)

Jamesmiller said:


> When did driving become hard work. U/l lost their good drivers (left for better pay) and now have entitled drivers pathetic


It is hard work. Especially when you have to watch out for distracted drivers texting or on the phone or just not paying attention to the road. I just had an incident a few hours ago. Some dumb driver was on the phone and came into my lane. Thank God no one was in the 3rd lane. I got over. If someone else was in the 3rd lane, dumb driver on the phone would've hit me.
I strive to get pax to their destination safely. I can't take my eyes off the road. Driving is the most dangerous job.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> No beef with secretaries, I worked at the bottom of a building and got the same workers every day for lunch. So when I say cheap secretaries that's what we named them, it's not a generalization to the field in regards to tipping but these women. And yes I KNEW they were cheap going in because we sever them 3x a week.
> 
> Uber was never SUPPOSED to be tipped, most customers don't even know you expect it/need it. Working for tips is always a pathetic, humiliating experience. You were better off before. But you (collectively) wanted to be tipped but never thought it would end up with less money in your pocket. Your greed backfired because you were dealing with a dishonest company. Now you pan handle for $2 tips.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because..
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22%
> It's pathetic you guys put in tip jars and pan handle in your own car lol
> It's wrong
> ...


Omaghed ? i'll 5 star you


----------



## TxGal81 (Jun 11, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I don't have a tip jar. I respect passengers and rate accordingly. People like you with attitude... definitely 1*. Driving is one of the most dangerous jobs to have. And if you can't appreciate that with a tip upon arriving to your destination safely, take the bus or a more expensive taxi you entitled cheap pax! You PAX don't understand we get an average of 58% of what you pay to U/L. AND we have to pay for fuel and maintenance on our own! I hear the busses are better these days.. Look into it!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> ? you say you'll make it your life's mission, I think Uber can wait you out ?


Yes, well, I'm not that old. It would be a long wait.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i ignored this troll yesterday...i suggest you all do the same..i mean really what point hasent been made at least 50 times already...let her bounce


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm a horrible person because I don't go on long trips? Lol


No, you _ain't no horr-ee-bull person for what trips you take_, but, if you are on Lyft and I do not like your trip for whatever reason, I will give you an artificial three star to make sure that I do not get your trip, again.



DriversAreMean said:


> Trying to get a straight answer from an Uber driver is like trying to bathe a cat


I have given you a few straight answers. What is your complaint?



DriversAreMean said:


> I am telling them to hold off on the tip until their rating for the ride goes through and if it changes for the lower rate/re-rate and do not tip


If you take three or four Uber rides in a day, how do you know which one downrated you?



Alexxx_Uber said:


> If you hate rideshare drivers so much, why don't you just use the cab taxis?


What makes you think that *we* want this customer?



DriversAreMean said:


> Because cabbies are even worse. They intimidate me and scare me.


Cab drivers in Toronto must be pretty bad, then. I do not know, as I do not remember the last time that I rode a cab in Toronto. Of course, this could explain a few other things.......................................



DriversAreMean said:


> Sucks that you guys only like "medium" length trips


If we got paid what the trip was worth, we might not have to be so picky. What a *novel* concept, -eh?



Jay Dean said:


> Can't wait until you have to pay cab rates...you will feel pretty ridiculous once that happens. Right now, you are paying 1970s cab rates and have no concept of the operating costs of the vehicle.


I do not know about Austin, but what the driver receives here is far less than what F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* collect from the customer. For the short and mediocre trips, the cab is often the same or less. If there is even a mild surge (the kind where F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* charge the customer a multiplier, but give the driver nothing), it is the same as a cab.



DriversAreMean said:


> Uber was paying you fair


*When* was *this* happening?



Dhus said:


> ? i'll 5 star you


Welcome back. Where have you been hiding? ..........still in Nevada?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey there Another Uber Driver, yes indeed just thought i'd visit :smiles: looks like the same old same old, figured i'd read up on some good uber stories


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> report for WHAT? Report them for not paying taxes on all those tips? Cause you know that's what all those "poor servers" do right?


And yet, those poor drivers still pay more taxes than the big corporations they work for. Let's put things into perspective here. Uber drivers are at least paying taxes on their profits, while U/L are claiming a loss because they spent all their money on self driving cars in an effort to replace us. Who are the real bad guys here?


----------



## Pueblo Confusion (Jul 10, 2019)

When I did Uber I never relied on tips. Tips were wither considered a bonus or for extra services like making a stop or waiting for them to run in to pick up food. If you are relying on tips to make it by quit. Go beg on the street. You will probably make more money. Uber and Lyft cut drivers pay, and moron rideshare drivers take it out on pax for not tipping. Just as stupid as American waiters working for 3 dollars an hour at expensive restaurants and getting mad at people that tip below 18 or 15 percent. It is the restaurant owner making their life miserable by paying them so little, not the customer. Tipping in America has gotten out of hand and is just being exploited. Time to kill most forms of tipping in the US. Also time to kill gig jobs. Make bar tending, waiters, taxi drivers and rideshare drivers real professions. Where people make a career for life. Gig work just takes masses of low skilled idiots and throw them into random professions at slave wages making them beg for tips. The only winner is the owner.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


LOL, why do you care about your rating?

Also, if you don't like tipping take the bus and only eat at McDonalds.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

TxGal81 said:


> It is hard work. Especially when you have to watch out for distracted drivers texting or on the phone or just not paying attention to the road. I just had an incident a few hours ago. Some dumb driver was on the phone and came into my lane. Thank God no one was in the 3rd lane. I got over. If someone else was in the 3rd lane, dumb driver on the phone would've hit me.
> I strive to get pax to their destination safely. I can't take my eyes off the road. Driving is the most dangerous job.


I would agree that driving is dangerous but i wouldn't consider it hard work. Driving is a task anybody with a license can do which makes it easy. The issue is what you mentioned called risks which occurs as a taxi driver spends more time on the road and in unknown areas.



Pueblo Confusion said:


> When I did Uber I never relied on tips. Tips were wither considered a bonus or for extra services like making a stop or waiting for them to run in to pick up food. If you are relying on tips to make it by quit. Go beg on the street. You will probably make more money. Uber and Lyft cut drivers pay, and moron rideshare drivers take it out on pax for not tipping. Just as stupid as American waiters working for 3 dollars an hour at expensive restaurants and getting mad at people that tip below 18 or 15 percent. It is the restaurant owner making their life miserable by paying them so little, not the customer. Tipping in America has gotten out of hand and is just being exploited. Time to kill most forms of tipping in the US. Also time to kill gig jobs. Make bar tending, waiters, taxi drivers and rideshare drivers real professions. Where people make a career for life. Gig work just takes masses of low skilled idiots and throw them into random professions at slave wages making them beg for tips. The only winner is the owner.


This part, rideshare is now the minimal wage version of taxi and limo service. It use to be in competition till it decided to fool the naive with grand gesture of wealth at the expense of their cars


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

driving in traffic is work when you do it a lot, like driving for uber. especially ifu drive during peak traffic hours. the amount of eye hand coordination dealing with the ebb and flow and add crazy drivers to the mix. I avoid accidents every time I drive. then trying not to break any laws not go down wrong way streets or pedestrians,lots of stuff its work. Most ppl can drive some of the time but theres a lot who are accident prone and sadl that's the way it is. my eyes get sore from looking and seeing everything that happens because I love using the highway. as much as I can.
And its not just driving, your dealing 1 on 1 in a small space with unknown pax you have no idea who they are, you have to police your veh. for your own safety its not just driving its all kinds of things roled up into a huge burrito,


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I always expect a tip .Dude your not even worthy of a 1


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Dhus said:


> driving in traffic is work when you do it a lot, like driving for uber. especially ifu drive during peak traffic hours. the amount of eye hand coordination dealing with the ebb and flow and add crazy drivers to the mix. I avoid accidents every time I drive. then trying not to break any laws not go down wrong way streets or pedestrians,lots of stuff its work. Most ppl can drive some of the time but theres a lot who are accident prone and sadl that's the way it is. my eyes get sore from looking and seeing everything that happens because I love using the highway. as much as I can.
> And its not just driving, your dealing 1 on 1 in a small space with unknown pax you have no idea who they are, you have to police your veh. for your own safety its not just driving its all kinds of things roled up into a huge burrito,


If driving becomes work then you may want to change fields. Its a ordinary task with high risk. Your fitness/health maybe whats causing you to task it as work


----------



## TxGal81 (Jun 11, 2019)

Jamesmiller said:


> I would agree that driving is dangerous but i wouldn't consider it hard work. Driving is a task anybody with a license can do which makes it easy. The issue is what you mentioned called risks which occurs as a taxi driver spends more time on the road and in unknown areas.
> 
> 
> This part, rideshare is now the minimal wage version of taxi and limo service. It use to be in competition till it decided to fool the naive with grand gesture of wealth at the expense of their cars


It is hard work when you can't take your eyes off the road for idiot drivers


Jamesmiller said:


> I would agree that driving is dangerous but i wouldn't consider it hard work. Driving is a task anybody with a license can do which makes it easy. The issue is what you mentioned called risks which occurs as a taxi driver spends more time on the road and in unknown areas.
> 
> 
> This part, rideshare is now the minimal wage version of taxi and limo service. It use to be in competition till it decided to fool the naive with grand gesture of wealth at the expense of their cars


Not everybody with with driver license can drive. I dodge idiots with a driver license every day. So yes it is a hard job to drive when you have idiots on the road. I work every day! Seven days a week. What makes you think I spend less time on the road than a taxi driver?


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Jamesmiller whats your definition of work


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

TxGal81 said:


> It is hard work when you can't take your eyes off the road for idiot drivers
> 
> Not everybody with with driver license can drive. I dodge idiots with a driver license every day. So yes it is a hard job to drive when you have idiots on the road. I work every day! Seven days a week. What makes you think I spend less time on the road than a taxi driver?


That my friend is describing the risk factor in driving (found in all transportation service including taxi). Because by standard most none transportation workers spend less time on the road. Since you do ride share your risk level matches taxi and truck drivers. You will get to see why alot of folks should not have received their licenses increasing the risk to other drivers on the road. Watching out for accidents is what everyone should be doing but....well your driving more now so you can see the risk increase



Dhus said:


> Jamesmiller whats your definition of work


Theirs no simple definition for work, as the definition applies differently in who you ask.

For me work is doing a physical straining job but then again im a hands on labor force so i dont see simple task as work eventhough driving has shown that common sense is misplaced on the road. Nevertheless the task of driving is too simple to be considered work by my definition. Its simple a task that became a job before we was born


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Those drivers are weeded out the first couple months though, they don't last or cant because you get to many points the platform sheds you. theres certain drivers that are prone to tickets, or accidents or both.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Dhus said:


> Those drivers are weeded out the first couple months though, they don't last or cant because you get to many points the platform sheds you. theres certain drivers that are prone to tickets, or accidents or both.


Those same drivers experience the same results in their personal life. Those drivers with more experience on the road take less risk (like the gentleman who feels its hard work) and are what the taxi industry needs but we get all types including those willing to break traffic law. Experience drivers will provide the safest taxi service


----------



## Next Stop (Nov 24, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Bus drivers actually provide more value than you when you think about it


Take the bus.
Join a forum created for the public transit system in your community. 
Problem solved.
Everyone enjoys a happy ending.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> That's fine, but since you're trying to kick off paying passengers I will also downrate you and inform and encourage other customers to do the same to you when they see their rating has gone down.
> 
> 
> Actually, you made things worse for yourself with your greed. Uber was paying you fair but you wanted more. Wanted tips. Even though Uber was supposed to be a non tipping platform. Once they gave in they also screwed you over by taking more of the fare. So really you screwed your self.
> ...


Thats okay, Ill get the $150 cleaning fee from you so that you're able to learn your place, and your one star report will be among my other 30 something one starts that NEVER AMOUNT TO ANYTHING, as they don't deactivate, especially when you got nothing but 470 + 5-stars. You're in our back seat with no real control, just the illusion of it, similar to the illusion of freedom Uber/lyft paints to us. You'll fall in line like the rest in time, just give it a bit.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Theres a ton of ways to make money as an independent contractor that pairs well with uber, if you network right you could go far but if you don't look at it like work or not worthy of skills I doubt you'll see much joy in it. you really can set your own pay scale if you treat it like work like your own buisness


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm just glad I don't have to rely on this anymore. I held on for so long because I just didn't want to let go of that freedom to work whenever you want, but slowly learned that if the cost of that freedom was to barely break even after expenses, not to mention only making a few bucks at certain times (mainly late night when the bigger collective of drivers are offline) then it was definitely not worth having. Also I can tell DriverAreMean is definitely trolling for sure as he/she literally said that uber was paying us fair, and that somehow because of their CEO at the time - Travis's -outburst behavior, and Uber adding the tip to minimize damage and loss of drivers to try to maintain a nice image, we screwed ourselves? We're all Travis somehow? lol, beyond delusional and ignorant.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Somebody *pleaseeeeee* put this thread out of it's misery...


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I think what it boils down to is do what you like you'll make money at it if not find something else I guess. Me i'm going down and buying some permits before I give up, customers get in and have a latte machine and snackbar sitting there at vegas prices or something. I need to check into that and see whats available and legal. fried chickens wings I don't care.. i'm doing 65 on the highway with the windows down.

I guess the thread is getting shut down. oopsee
your not going to make on tips its a gratitude thing and definitely not expected and least of all mentioned..ever


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

got a p said:


> wow....you would make up a horrible lie about someone just bc?....
> 
> do you also make up fake rape accusations when you have a boring date?


I would never do that, I think it's very wrong. But so is 1 staring passengers for no reason. I am saying that he has more to lose by pissing off cusotmers than they have to lose by lying and having him deactivated.



welikecamping said:


> Here's the thing. I'm a bored old retired guy with lots of free time. If you made a false claim like this about me, I would make it my life's mission to insure that you pay dearly for doing it.


I wouldn't make a false claim about someone because lying is wrong. I have read threads where customers do though. I am saying when drivers play games with passengers they actually have more to lose. Better to rate fairly than play games



5☆OG said:


> i ignored this troll yesterday...i suggest you all do the same..i mean really what point hasent been made at least 50 times already...let her bounce


Too bad you lack willpower ?



delock51 said:


> Thats okay, Ill get the $150 cleaning fee from you so that you're able to learn your place, and your one star report will be among my other 30 something one starts that NEVER AMOUNT TO ANYTHING, as they don't deactivate, especially when you got nothing but 470 + 5-stars. You're in our back seat with no real control, just the illusion of it, similar to the illusion of freedom Uber/lyft paints to us. You'll fall in line like the rest in time, just give it a bit. :smiles:


No offence you liar but you really think a customer will take a fallacious $150 cleaning claim lying down?

Also, Uber isn't that dumb either you have to provide photos and receipt. Even then, saw a thread where they won't even reimburse you for the whole bill. Lol, good luck with that bud!


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I would never do that, I think it's very wrong. But so is 1 staring passengers for no reason. I am saying that he has more to lose by pissing off cusotmers than they have to lose by lying and having him deactivated.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't make a false claim about someone because lying is wrong. I have read threads where customers do though. I am saying when drivers play games with passengers they actually have more to lose. Better to rate fairly than play games
> ...


 Don't need luck. Just the altering fake puke and spilled soda sold as spencers for like 5 bucks thats already provided me around $600. Lol Uber isnt dumb? And yet their business model has them being sued left and right. I knew you were entitled, but not to the point where your head is so far up your --- that you're blind to the reality of things. Sit back down and obey.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

delock51 said:


> Don't need luck. Just the altering fake puke and spilled soda sold as spencers for like 5 bucks thats already provided me around $600. Lol Uber isnt dumb? And yet their business model has them being sued left and right. I knew you were entitled, but not to the point where your head is so far up your --- that you're blind to the reality of things. Sit back down and obey.


This is why I'm always apprehensive to tip and when I do it will be on the conservative side. I'm paying to avoid felons logging fake accusations against me. You really need to think about what you're doing. I don't believe you fully though since Uber will become suspect of constant exorbitant fake cleaning fees. They would rather lose a driver than a customer.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> This is why I'm always apprehensive to tip. I'm paying to avoid felons logging fake accusations against me. You really need to think about what you're doing. I don't believe you fully though since Uber will become suspect of constant exorbitant fake cleaning fees. They would rather lose a driver than a customer.


Since I have nothing to lose from them given that I barely get a select anymore and no longer rely on this at all, because trust me, once you do the math and realize you're not really making any profit down the line, there's nothing else to lose, I don't mind it. Its not something you can do every day, and I specifically reserve such tactics for people like yourself who give off their entitled attitude and curse you out at times (drunk or not) that don't understand the bigger picture, the scope of things, and specifically, how it is on the drivers end. You gotta hide it in between the rides to saturate it. And hence, yes Uber is "dumb" - to the point where you can accept a ride, "show up", cancel, collect the fee, WITHOUT EVER BEING THERE OR EVEN BEING IN THE CAR. Thats how "efficient" their algorithm is that it just can't figure it out what one would think would be apparent. Also, once again, THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH TIPPING. I DO BELIEVE THAT IT IS SHI*** TO ONE STAR someone over not tipping, but then again, given that I'm following their ethics model, I don't feel emulating such ethics by filling such false claims/cleaning fees is bad at all, as I'm just following theirs. I don't believe you've thought of anything regarding their business model and the hatred they create in drivers at all. I don't think you've thought at all actually.....no offense


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

delock51 said:


> Since I have nothing to lose from them given that I barely get a select anymore and no longer rely on this at all, because trust me, once you do the math and realize you're not really making any profit down the line, there's nothing else to lose, I don't mind it. Its not something you can do every day, and I specifically reserve such tactics for people like yourself who give off their entitled attitude and curse you out at times (drunk or not) that don't understand the bigger picture, the scope of things, and specifically, how it is on the drivers end. You gotta hide it in between the rides to saturate it. And hence, yes Uber is "dumb" - to the point where you can accept a ride, "show up", cancel, collect the fee, WITHOUT EVER BEING THERE OR EVEN BEING IN THE CAR. Thats how "efficient" their algorithm is that it just can't figure it out what one would think would be apparent. Also, once again, THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH TIPPING. I DO BELIEVE THAT IT IS SHI*** TO ONE STAR someone over not tipping, but then again, given that I'm following their ethics model, I don't feel emulating such ethics by filling such false claims/cleaning fees is bad at all, as I'm just following theirs. I don't believe you've thought of anything regarding their business model and the hatred they create in drivers at all. I don't think you've thought at all actually.....no offense :biggrin:


Customers shouldn't have to think of the generally low class driver's feelings at all, shouldn't be the customers responsibility and I hate the tipping model because that's exactly what it does. I just want to pay the bill and never have to think about the drivers declining emotional health.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Customers shouldn't have to think of the generally low class driver's feelings at all, shouldn't be the customers responsibility and I hate the tipping model because that's it exactly what it does. I just want to pay the bill and never have to think about the drivers declining emotional health.


I agree. And a driver shouln't have to think about if he/she will be able to eat, pay bills, keep the car running when you're burning gas without making profit and such, but like I mentioned earlier, Uber doesn't care. They just "win"- especially given that they've fostered an environment where they don't care for the you the pax, or me/us the driver, and while you and I-the collective go back and forward discussing all this, they sit at the top raking in the $$$ by scr***** both of us in the process. Basically, its a chaotic free for all and they just in the simplest terms, DO-NOT-CARE. Theres no way around that.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

delock51 said:


> I agree. And a driver shouln't have to think about if he/she will be able to eat, pay bills, keep the car running when you're burning gas without making profit and such, but like I mentioned earlier, Uber doesn't care. They just "win"- especially given that they've fostered an environment where they don't care for the you the pax, or me/us the driver, and while you and I-the collective go back and forward discussing all this, they sit at the top raking in the $$$ by scr***** both of us in the process. Basically, its a chaotic free for all and they just in the simplest terms, DO-NOT-CARE. Theres no way around that.


You're blaming me that you take it up at @$$ at work. Any smart person wouldn't work at a loss, yet Uber drivers claim they do and blame the passengers. Take some responsibility for your life, you get no sympathy from me.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> You're blaming me that you take it up at @$$ at work. Any smart person wouldn't work at a loss, yet Uber drivers claim they do and blame the passengers. Take some responsibility for your life, you get no sympathy from me.


Which is exactly why it'll keep happening given that you don't understand. All the easier :smiles: Take responsibility for your ignorance.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

delock51 said:


> Which is exactly why it'll keep happening given that you don't understand. All the easier :smiles: Take responsibility for your ignorance.


I understand, you don't make enough money so instead of getting a better job you will file false cleaning fee claims instead of using honest avenues to increase revenue/income in your life. Again, you get NO sympathy from me.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I understand, you don't make enough money so instead of getting a better job you will file false cleaning fee claims instead of using honest avenues to increase revenue/income in your life. Again, you get NO sympathy from me.


I can tell you're not very good at reading either. What part of, I don't rely on this anymore and life has been so much sweeter with the new job don't you understand? You'll get a $150 cleaning fee from me if I'd ever get you, which is the only thing you''ll ever get since you haven't learned anything at this point. Your move--->


----------



## lasvegassignup (May 11, 2017)

Carry cash and tip when the ride ends, problem solved.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> This is why I'm always apprehensive to tip and when I do it will be on the conservative side. I'm paying to* avoid felons logging fake accusations against me*. You really need to think about what you're doing. I don't believe you fully though since Uber will become suspect of constant exorbitant fake cleaning fees. They would rather lose a driver than a customer.


drivers are felons now? :woot:

a low star isnt an accusation. making up a false accusation about a driver so they lose their livelihood is morally felonious.

you're losing your head over what your star rating is? grow up little girl.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

got a p said:


> drivers are felons now? :woot:
> 
> a low star isnt an accusation. making up a false accusation about a driver so they lose their livelihood is morally felonious.
> 
> you're losing your head over what your star rating is? grow up little girl.


Whoever has threatened to slit my throat, charge me a $150 clean up fee or put bodily fluid in my take out is a felon. All this because I wait to see what the driver rated me to tip.

I say the same for passengers who say the driver was intoxicated or did something bad when the rider cancels for legit reasons etc


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

ive used uber and lyft over a thousand times. noone has ever planted puke on me. has it happened to you? are you crazy paranoid or something?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

first drivers are mean says she's not a tipper, then she is a tipper. Then she's gonna make a false report to get back at a driver, then she doesn't lie. 

Yep. Troll account, and probably a dup. Interesting how the Average Troll account has not jumped in here - I mean this sounds just like that person.

Ihttps://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/your-online-secrets/201409/internet-trolls-are-narcissists-psychopaths-and-sadists


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> So far the threats on this board:
> Slit my throat
> Put bodily fluid in my take out food
> Charge me a $150 cleaning fee


Dont forget "Giving a 1 star" is also a threat. Again I'm going to ask you why don't you use cabs? At least they don't threatened you with all those stuff you mentioned. Also I don't buy your "cabbies intimidate me and scare me" BS. Uber drivers can also be intimidating and scary. Just *admitted* you like the cheap fares and the option of not tipping without the cold stare from your driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Customers shouldn't have to think of the generally low class driver's feelings at all, shouldn't be the customers responsibility and I hate the tipping model because that's exactly what it does. I just want to pay the bill and never have to think about the drivers declining emotional health.


Obvious elitist is obviously obvious, obviously.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I am giving you 100 stars for stupidity and paranoia alone. You have no idea whether a driver you just had rated you or one you had several days ago. The riders also rate / tip sometimes days later. Uber/Lyft have designed it this way on purpose. It's anonymous.

I don't know where you live, but in the Dallas area your 3 block trip would be considered a "short trip minimum" and the driver would receive $2.85 of the $5.85 you pay. Again, not sure where a short trip costs you $10.

Tipping is a fact of life. Get used to it. I hope one day you are forced to have a job where you rely on tips. When you pay for your "hair removal" or whatever else in a salon, the majority of the service fee goes to the salon itself, not the person performing the service. If you are happy with the service, you tip.

It is quite apparent why you are getting low ratings. You're an a$$. I think the person who rated you 4 stars was probably drunk.



welikecamping said:


> "....you generally unemployable banshees"
> 
> While I am sure there are some of these "unemployable banshees" just like there are complete idiots working in every profession, I would venture to guess most of the people driving you do not fall into this category. Personally, I am a CPA who left a toxic firm without another job first, so am doing this while I look for another job. It pays the bills so I don't live off my savings.
> You will find drivers who are:
> ...


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I cannot log into my account...obviously banned but this is @driverS
...yes I have a dozen socks on here.

Just want to come clean

I have a drinking problem and....

Well I tried drunk dialing the girls I know, but they have seen my pic...so I just decided to f with you all

I actually cant ride uber yet...age and moms rules and guess I would tip you all if I get an allowance


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Lana FTW said:


> I am giving you 100 stars for stupidity and paranoia alone. You have no idea whether a driver you just had rated you or one you had several days ago. The riders also rate / tip sometimes days later. Uber/Lyft have designed it this way on purpose. It's anonymous.
> 
> I don't know where you live, but in the Dallas area your 3 block trip would be considered a "short trip minimum" and the driver would receive $2.85 of the $5.85 you pay. Again, not sure where a short trip costs you $10.
> 
> ...


So $70 plus tax for a 5 - 10 minute procedure isn't enough to pay they staff? That's crazy. And if they don't make enough why is that my fault? I'm a customer I shouldn't be intimately involved with how much the employee makes who is performing the service. I should be able to pay the bill and leave. Not be expected to pay extra because the owner of the salon is cheap to their employees.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> So $70 plus tax for a 5 - 10 minute procedure isn't enough to pay they staff? That's crazy. And if they don't make enough why is that my fault? I'm a customer I shouldn't be intimately involved with how much the employee makes who is performing the service. I should be able to pay the bill and leave. Not be expected to pay extra because the owner of the salon is cheap to their employees.


Oh, my God! Girl, don't you have a job to pay for your ever-precious and overly-priced hair removal (I'm not even going to ask where or why) and the Uber rides for which you refuse to tip??? Holy Hell, I've Ubered, had dinner, slept, did a private ride, treated my family to breakfast, and am checking my e-mail while having breakfast myself, and _you are still on this *same* pitiful kick_?! Get a life or find your safe space! If this --- in the grand scheme of social issues and suffering --- minuscule issue has gotten your knickers into such an awful twist, I cannot even imagine how you will possibly function when you have to actually live an adult life!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Tips are a choice of the pax's, not the drivers.


I agree with you 100%. I live in a country where tipping is not customary however it is in your country. So although tipping is a choice for pax, drivers also have a choice to give 1star to pax who doesn't tip. You and @DriversAreMean may not agree but in reality pax doesn't have a say in the matter, driver's vehicle driver's choice.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Oh yeah I was a waitress for years


So you use to do a " skilless " job? Taking and bring meal orders, smiling, flirting with customers, show some skins to get tips, chatting.... sounds like a skilless job.



DriversAreMean said:


> You feel like a dancing, unappreciated monkey


Well if you dance like a professional you'll get better treatment from the owner, better pay and better tips. Instead you dance like a monkey, therefore you deserved to get paid like a monkey with peanuts.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't like how industries use tips as a form of pay, basically the customers make the workers paycheck through cash tips and its taxed mumbo jumbo and the employer gets away with paying horrible wages legally. When someone provides a service for you that you probably receive all the time and someone does it way maybe you've never experienced before and maybe it was even mindblowing how great the experience was, you say dam I think i'll pay extra for that everytime. its a gift for things like that .. wow I really really enjoy this experience it always brightens my day.. that deserves tips ..when you say I want to give extra.. its a gift, I hate the term tip because its become an industry thing its an unwrriten law you have tip 20% or something. So the same service you get done by a different server/driver comes along and they look like there in a dream state half dead and might not even fully realize your even there, theres no real experience it didn't do anything for you or worse your a little frustrated with this service person, does this deserve a tip? whats a tip? a tip is gift its not mandatory so all I can say is if you want a tipped titip tip you have to up your game.
Maybe if you aren't getting tips its not because your customers are cheap you suck, and it dont even take much honest i make tips all the time and all i bring to the table is my good mood and smile. thats all it takes really


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Im a driver with over 5000 rides. I try to give a smooth ride to all my pax. Even though Uber and Lyft have made it impossible for a driver to make a decent wage I never expect a tip. Anything extra is appreciated. I do get annoyed when a pax is flying all the way across the country costing a couple thousand dollars for a 3hr meeting and cant even throw the driver a couple of bucks out of his lucrative expense account. On a side note I am not unemployable. I have a good full time job and just enjoy talking and meeting interesting people. You are not a 5 star rider. If your old enough think back 15 years when you needed a ride and a car was waiting for you within 5 to 7 minutes.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I always tip unless they piss me off.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Dhus said:


> I don't like how industries use tips as a form of pay, basically the customers make the workers paycheck through cash tips and its taxed mumbo jumbo and the employer gets away with paying horrible wages legally. When someone provides a service for you that you probably receive all the time and someone does it way maybe you've never experienced before and maybe it was even mindblowing how great the experience was, you say dam I think i'll pay extra for that everytime. its a gift for things like that .. wow I really really enjoy this experience it always brightens my day.. that deserves tips ..when you say I want to give extra.. its a gift, I hate the term tip because its become an industry thing its an unwrriten law you have tip 20% or something. So the same service you get done by a different server/driver comes along and they look like there in a dream state half dead and might not even fully realize your even there, theres no real experience it didn't do anything for you or worse your a little frustrated with this service person, does this deserve a tip? whats a tip? a tip is gift its not mandatory so all I can say is if you want a tipped titip tip you have to up your game.
> Maybe if you aren't getting tips its not because your customers are cheap you suck, and it dont even take much honest i make tips all the time and all i bring to the table is my good mood and smile. thats all it takes really





DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Hey my driver rating goes down when some hungover pax gets in my car to go retrieve his and decides he doesn't like the color of my car.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> Hey my driver rating goes down when some hungover pax gets in my car to go retrieve his and decides he doesn't like the color of my car.


That's not petty at all. (sarcasm)


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> That's not petty at
> 
> 
> welikecamping said:
> ...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry, I was referring to the passenger complaint, not your driving record. I once had an Uber pax 1-star me for "smell". At the time,the car was maybe two months old - still had that "new car" smell, and I guess the passenger didn't care for that.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> your employment is in their hands. All they have to do is hit that "issue with driver" button and boom: driving while intoxicated, driver accosted me, etc etc and deactivated lol you don't have that much power buddy


??? You think we drivers don't know of your little scheme? You can try this on new drivers but don't try this $h!t on *veterans* drivers. 9 out of 10 drivers have dashcam install in their car, and 9 out of 10 male drivers have experienced a false accusation by female passengers. People like you is the reason why many don't believe in female rape victims. The MeToo movement is toxic and have destroyed many innocent victims of false accusations. I've been falsely accused twice by a female employee at two different jobs. 1 for sexual harassment (no further action taken but I quit the job), 2 for work ethics (had video footage to back me up and keep my job, but no apology and no punishment for the female employee).


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> ??? You think we drivers don't know of your little scheme? You can try this on new drivers but don't try this $h!t on *veterans* drivers. 9 out of 10 drivers have dashcam install in their car, and 9 out of 10 male drivers have experienced a false accusation by female passengers. People like you is the reason why many don't believe in female rape victims. The MeToo movement is toxic and have destroyed many innocent victims of false accusations. I've been falsely accused twice by a female employee at two different jobs. 1 for sexual harassment (no further action taken but I quit the job), 2 for work ethics (had video footage to back me up and keep my job, but no apology and no punishment for the female employee).


Which dashcam footage are you going to submit to Uber? Or do you expect Uber to tell you which ride it was for the report that came in?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Terabyte drives are super-cheap these days.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Which dashcam footage are you going to submit to Uber? Or do you expect Uber to tell you which ride it was for the report that came in?


If you're a veteran driver you should know the answer. If you're still a rookie driver or a pax find the answer yourself.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> If you're a veteran driver you should know the answer. If you're still a rookie driver or a pax find the answer yourself.


So hot air and BS?


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> This is rich, coming from someone who just asked me why I'm attacking them lol
> 
> How are my morals questionable? I'm a PAYING customer! I tip when I feel like it or when the service was good or extra services not on bill the were provided.
> 
> ...


If you post your delivery addresss, the local area drivers will make sure to leave you an extra special bonus with your deliveries. this sort of behavior is now rampant and will continue to increase.... drivers' way of saying "thank you for your pittance".


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

out of 500 I have 8 1-stars my rating is 4.87 its not a great rating but 1 stars barely effect it all I barely notice them. idk why folks 1 star but theres always those ppl you cant please and I don't worry about em.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> So hot air and BS?


It was only a matter of time before AverageTroll chimed in. Tag-team of entitled pax. Grab a seat and bag o' popcorn, folks!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> So hot air and BS?


You are so DUMB. I hope some pax accused you of intoxication, rape or assault and Uber will belive the pax without any evidence and won't reveal you their identity. I hope you get #MeToo by some random girl or from one of your ex girlfriend and the authority will believe her and won't reveal her identity.



John M Santana said:


> It was only a matter of time before AverageTroll chimed in. Tag-team of entitled pax. Grab a seat and bag o' popcorn, folks!


I think *AveragePerson wants to get inside the pants of DriversAreMean. Every women wants a White Knight or a Prince Charming to save her.*


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


troll post.



DriversAreMean said:


> Most people will tip on the app, so you downrated someone before you even know. And why should passengers be downrated for not tipping, why be downrated for not doing something that is optional, something they were told they did not need to do in the beginning by the CEO?
> 
> It would be like me downrating you for not giving me water and candy. I do not expect it. And you shouldn't expect extra from me either.
> 
> ...


you don't see your rider rating until you rate your driver first.

rider ratings do not update til you rate your driver.


----------



## srugolfpro (Dec 28, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> $10 for a 3 blocks, that's not cheap


$10 for 3 blocks? Was it surging? If not, then you're not truthful. 3 blocks is still considered under Uber's policy as a flat rate. Which is less than $7 and drivers make less than $4.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

MSBash said:


> $10 for 3 blocks? Was it surging? If not, then you're not truthful. 3 blocks is still considered under Uber's policy as a flat rate. Which is less than $7 and drivers make less than $4.


That's the rate for one of the trips I go on often. $9-$11 for about 3 blocks


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

To the reluctant tipper. If some of what you said is true, then shame on those drivers. What I don't agree with is that you are making a blanket stament about all rideshare drivers. I don't operate that way at all.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Ziggywaz said:


> To the reluctant tipper. If some of what you said is true, then shame on those drivers. What I don't agree with is that you are making a blanket stament about all rideshare drivers. I don't operate that way at all.


But you guys make blanket statements about drivers and say you will 1 star is. Even if we say we will tip in app.


----------



## MOSI_p (Jul 19, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Blame Uber. They only allow me to rate a passenger seconds after the ride ended. So if I don't receive a cash tip I am assuming I am not getting a tip and will give you a 1 star. Now if Uber allowed me time to rate say within 24 hours I would wait to see if there is a tip in the app and then give you the 5 stars.


That is absolutely true. Drivers are required to rate immediately after ending the trip, I haven't even figured out how to get passed that screen nor do I think we can. We are required to rate immediately, we don't get time to evaluate the rider. It's not right but this is what Uber does.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

MOSI_p said:


> That is absolutely true. Drivers are required to rate immediately after ending the trip, I haven't even figured out how to get passed that screen nor do I think we can. We are required to rate immediately, we don't get time to evaluate the rider. It's not right but this is what Uber does.


You guys, you and the buffoon you're quoting are 1 starting people based on something optional you're trying to extort extra $


----------



## Rideshareguy123 (May 13, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> You guys, you and the buffoon you're quoting are 1 starting people based on something optional you're trying to extort extra $


We are independent contractors. We get to set our own rates (only we don't). That's what independent contractor means. And the only independence we have his how many stars you get. No tip? No Stars. Requiring tips for a good rating isn't extortion. It is a way to let other drivers know that the passenger is a waste of time. That's actually one of the nice things about Lyft: You can change rating for the next 24 hours and if you give them a rating below 4 you will never be matched up again. 5:30 in the morning and I take two ladies weighing considerably more than me down to their church every day, taking back roads because they don't like the freeway (which is empty). No tip? 9-15 minutes to go get them depending where I am? Clearly I'm one of very few drivers out there. That's a lot of extra wear and tear on the car (especially the seat). I got tired of it and BAM: you get a 1. Do I miss that $7.38? Nope. There's an airport ride every morning at that time for $14.


----------



## TXPrincess (Jul 1, 2019)

Ok I'm a driver. 
1. I never rate based on tip. If u get less than 5 u deserved it. 
2. There are shitty riders and shitty drivers out there but there are great drivers and great pax out there. 
3. U do u we do us. 

Thanks for the info. For some, it may help em get more tips. For me you just proved what I've been saying. You see when I low score someone my personal rating goes down. For example today, it was for mechanical issues, dirty car, smelly car and something else...all untrue but i cant dispute it. I gave a lady a one because she was so drunk she fell into my car and had trouble getting out of it. She then wanted to fight me. Shitty pax. She deserved a low score. 

Thx again! U do u! I'll do me! Act right in my car you'll get a 5 be shitty you'll get a 1. Tip or no tip. That simple.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

1 star


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> You guys, you and the buffoon you're quoting are 1 starting people based on something optional you're trying to extort extra $


Maybe "optional" for you, but not me, therefore, as explained with Uber, no cash tip=1 star. Clearly you are just a tightwad, and that's okay. I imagine tipping/not tipping brings a bunch of conflict into your life. I'll bet most drivers would agree that there are situations where a tip is warranted, and no tip is just plain-out rude. Go ahead and call it extortion or whatever you want, it is what it is. Go ahead and downrate me, I will recover from a 1-star faster than you will :cools:

Oh, and I would wear that 1-star like a badge of honor.


----------



## Spiderjim (May 7, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I would never give a pax a bad rating for not tipping. I appreciate tips, and believe our passengers should realize how poorly we are paid and want to tip, just like they do a waitress in a restaurant, but I don't expect it. You think when my wife and I go out to eat and the bill comes to $40 we really want to leave an $8 tip? That makes our meal all the more expensive, but we do it anyway - it's the cost of eating out. Unless a pax is disrespectful or something like that I automatically give them a five star rating, and why not, that's what I want from them? There are assholes on both sides of this issue, drivers and riders alike. I just take care of my own business, treat people like they treat me and move on. By the way, that 3 block ride you spoke of that cost you ten bucks, we earn about three for it, and we may have to drive a few miles to pick you up - those trips to pick up a passenger are totally out of our pocket.


----------



## srugolfpro (Dec 28, 2015)

As a driver I will agree with you that I don't like pushing for tips. I think it's tacky in many industries. Giving a rating based off a tip is dumb on a drivers part anyway and drivers shouldn't be asking for cash. I don't and never will as I only drive part time. But I get why they do. Because if they don't the passenger tip rate is only around 20% of people on the app. Out of site out of mind once pax are dropped off. You are also right that Uber is not cheap. But pax need to understand that $10 to Uber for going 3 blocks gives the driver $2.80. I had a ride today that the pax paid $43 and I only get $27. I bet most pax don't even realize this happens. If you don't want to tip as a pax then have a conversation with Uber about what they take from the total you pay. If they would pay drivers half decent you wouldn't need to tip.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

I can tell right away that you are a very obnoxious passenger. It is just a matter of time before your rating drops even lower. Don’t blame drivers for giving you lower ratings due to no tipping. Your attitude is the one to blame for your rating as a passenger. By the way, you are pathetic for paying for 5 star ratings.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons


Someone has probably already stating this, but tipping has no effect on your rating. We have to rate immediately following the ride when we end it and before the next ride. The tip would come after. If you are getting poorly rated, tipping has no effect. It should also be noted, that some drivers will give a 4 if they have to wait a long time to pick you up and it is a very short ride. Especially at the airport... so that they know not to accept the ride. This is because they wait a long time to pick up at the airport. Sometimes an hour... and then they get a ride for $5. It is not worth the time. That being said, everyone I get starts with a five... That practices is not worth it.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

~Tip your driver. You never know when you might become one~

Verse 1.1 of the sacred millennial book.

OP doesnt tip strippers either.. A normal conversation at the strip club goes like

"Oh, I will check for STDs tomorrow, I will tip you if I dont have one"


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Maybe "optional" for you, but not me, therefore, as explained with Uber, no cash tip=1 star. Clearly you are just a tightwad, and that's okay. I imagine tipping/not tipping brings a bunch of conflict into your life. I'll bet most drivers would agree that there are situations where a tip is warranted, and no tip is just plain-out rude. Go ahead and call it extortion or whatever you want, it is what it is. Go ahead and downrate me, I will recover from a 1-star faster than you will :cools:
> 
> Oh, and I would wear that 1-star like a badge of honor.


Don't you think it's pathetic your life depends on others pocket change at your age?



Ovaro said:


> I can tell right away that you are a very obnoxious passenger. It is just a matter of time before your rating drops even lower. Don't blame drivers for giving you lower ratings due to no tipping. Your attitude is the one to blame for your rating as a passenger. By the way, you are pathetic for paying for 5 star ratings.


You're pathetic for charging extra for 5 star ratings


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Don't you think it's pathetic your life depends on others pocket change at your age?


Well, no, since my life does not depend on "others pocket change". Pathetic is someone who whines about such petty little things as showing your appreciation to someone that provides you a service. Pathetic is someone who projects their miserable self onto others, refusing to take responsibility for their own pathetic little life and instead trying to blame everything outside of themselves for their poor life choices. Pathetic is someone who tries to extort a 5 star rating from a driver, using a methodology that is flawed from the start, based on a premise that demonstrates how cheap can you be. Pathetic is someone who judges and looks down on other people, while convinced they are superior, all the while demonstrating through their words what a sad existence they really have. Pathetic is someone who believes a flawed rating system is their weapon to get revenge on people and show people that their kindness is worthless. I think trolls are pathetic too, getting their jollies by actively trying to trigger other people.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

@OP, go to a restaurant or a barber and don't tip until the waitress or barber posts to your FB page what a great customer you were even though you didn't tip.

Good luck with that and be sure to return to those businesses often. 

Your sanctimonious attitude alone is worth 1 star.


----------



## annie1216 (Jul 24, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Bus drivers actually provide more value than you when you think about it


So go ride the bus.


----------



## Idaho Uber (Jul 15, 2019)

I truly feel great pity for drivers who rate depending on whether they get a tip or not, and even for those drivers who believe they are owed a tip no matter what. You are just setting yourself up to be disappointed, feel let down, and fail. Is that how you want to live? Disappointed and angry? As for me, I dont expect tips. I dont have a tipping jar in my truck (really?? drivers do that??), I dont drive conversations toward tipping, I basically do not expect to get a tip at all on any of my trips. Maybe the pax is hurting for cash right now and is trying to scrape by. I dont want to be one to make it worse for them. Maybe there is some other reason why they just dont want to tip right now. Thats ok, I can respect that. The basic point is, if I dont expect a tip, I can never be disappointed, and then when I do get a tip it just brightens my day up a little more because I know that pax appreciated my service to them and made their day a little better. As I have looked in the past, it seems very rare that I dont get a tip, and there have been some which have been big ones, and I remember those ones are where we had a great trip together laughing, having a good time, positive and upbeat trips. I even got a $60 tip once for a $12 ride, and all because they liked my truck and the whole trip we joked with each other, enjoyed the music they like, and just had a great time. In my mind, THAT is what gets you tips. Not expecting them. In my opinion, if you expect a tip, you set yourself up to fail, you are being selfish and self centered because you dont consider the pax may have a good reason for not tipping, and you tend to live your life angry and disappointed. So I pity you.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> "No way I'm tipping you unemployable banshees"


So I'm sitting here in my office at my salaried job getting ready to close up and wonder where you get your holier-than-thou perspective from?
/s/ a part-timer


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> That's the rate for one of the trips I go on often. $9-$11 for about 3 blocks


How long are the blocks?
There are blocks so long in SF that they have three bus stops. Yeah, three bus stops. One for one end, one for the middle and one for the other end of that block.

But either way I guess you're getting ripped.

I'm in SF and I take uberx, 4.2 miles, with surge it came out to $12.70 before discount, not including tip.

But forreal, even if those three blocks are long enough to have three bus stops... I'd still walk that... unless it was pouring crazy and I had no umbrella.

Just cos I like to eat and don't wanna get fat(ter).


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Very simple solution for such a cheap and obviously angry person: take a bus, train, bike, or use your dang feet. Why are you ordering an Uber for a 3-block trip (per your exact words, above)? Are you THAT lazy? And you're actually complaining about being expected to tip on said 3-block ride? Really? I mean, are you reading your own words? I'm embarrassed for you.

Why are you lurking and commenting on a rideshare website asking how tipping became the norm in our culture when tipping has been around for centuries? Do you think transportation-related workers just thought it up?

Listen...we all concur- you should stay home, you shouldn't visit restaurants (because, tips), and don't use Uber or Lyft (because, money), don't get beauty treatments (because, again, OF COURSE you should tip for services like hair removal. I mean, you don't believe the poor schmuck waxing your hairy body deserve a tip? Geesh!! Who raised you and why do you possess such atrocious manners?) and essentially stay away from any and all venues and restaurants and services that require money and tips. That's fine that you're cheap - you be you, boo - but you can't expect service from people who work for tips and then get mad that they actually want their tips after providing you with a service. It doesn't work that way. Sorry.




sellkatsell44 said:


> How long are the blocks?
> There are blocks so long in SF that they have three bus stops. Yeah, three bus stops. One for one end, one for the middle and one for the other end of that block.
> 
> But either way I guess you're getting ripped.
> ...


Your question should have been "why are you ordering an Uber for a 3-block distance and why wouldn't you automatically understand that you should be tipping a driver for a 3-block ride?"

The op is obviously a troll, but I almost feel sorry for them vs. feeling annoyed because they're so utterly clueless. What a sad, weird life.



DriversAreMean said:


> I'm talking about my Uber rating because I'm on the Uber board
> 
> Secondly, if a customer rides without issue rate them 5 stars
> 
> Don't ask for a buck or two and then give me a bad rating. I will tip AFTER I verified you thought I was a good passenger and will return the favor. Tired of how drivers treat us. I mean look how you just told me I need to pay extra lol.


No wonder you have a crap passenger rating. Soon it will be so low that no one will accept your requests at all. Then you REALLY won't have to worry about tipping - you can't tip on a ride that doesn't exist. Lol!


----------



## TXPrincess (Jul 1, 2019)

Spiderjim said:


> I would never give a pax a bad rating for not tipping. I appreciate tips, and believe our passengers should realize how poorly we are paid and want to tip, just like they do a waitress in a restaurant, but I don't expect it. You think when my wife and I go out to eat and the bill comes to $40 we really want to leave an $8 tip? That makes our meal all the more expensive, but we do it anyway - it's the cost of eating out. Unless a pax is disrespectful or something like that I automatically give them a five star rating, and why not, that's what I want from them? There are assholes on both sides of this issue, drivers and riders alike. I just take care of my own business, treat people like they treat me and move on. By the way, that 3 block ride you spoke of that cost you ten bucks, we earn about three for it, and we may have to drive a few miles to pick you up - those trips to pick up a passenger are totally out of our pocket.


Very well said!



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> So I'm sitting here in my office at my salaried job getting ready to close up and wonder where you get your holier-than-thou perspective from?
> /s/ a part-timer


Guess getting paid to drive someone isnt a real job either...bahaha

I've had pax like this... love the change when I tell em what my other job was before I decided to do this full-time or tell em my level of education. Bahaha...

We never know who our rider is, the same as they never know who there driver is...just dont assume...

As a former TX LEO and current uber driver, I found the below very funny...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2020)

Honestly it is annoying as a passenger to have to give 5 stars to tip!! In my mind 5 stars is best if best which will almost never happen and i should be able to tip without it!



[email protected] said:


> Honestly it is annoying as a passenger to have to give 5 stars to tip!! In my mind 5 stars is best if best which will almost never happen and i should be able to tip without it!


The app will not let me tip wihtout 5 stars and a complaint wtf!!???


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


We don't want riders like you. Really!! I block ya so I don't show up on your pick up anymore.



TXPrincess said:


> Very well said!
> 
> 
> Guess getting paid to drive someone isnt a real job either...bahaha
> ...


Oh bull


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Must be Halloween... all the long deat threads reanimated...


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Honestly it is annoying as a passenger to have to give 5 stars to tip!! In my mind 5 stars is best if best which will almost never happen and i should be able to tip without it!
> 
> 
> The app will not let me tip wihtout 5 stars and a complaint wtf!!???


Get your mind right son. 5 stars means status quo. What are you expecting on your 5 minute ride to the laundry mat a foot rub?


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


Maybe they're down rating you because you're an a$$ wipe. That's the way you come across.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Carlos unique said:


> Maybe they're down rating you because you're an a$$ wipe. That's the way you come across.


Hell yea!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Yeah? Well I ain't picking you up unless you tip me up front in cash. You want the doors unlocked? Show your cash.

How do you like that ?


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Bus drivers actually provide more value than you when you think about it


Take the bus then. Problem solved pyscho.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Take the bus then. Problem solved pyscho.


Bus drivers drive more people than once at a lower price thus they provide more value. I will pay more for one on one service but don't get a big head about it.


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

Good. I'd tell you to grace them with your regular presence, but then the poor fellas would have to deal with you. Best advise I can give you without suffering from guilt is to buy some new walking shoes and a nice pair of insoles! That way, you could wallow in your own misery without involving others.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

mthom said:


> Good. I'd tell you to grace them with your regular presence, but then the poor fellas would have to deal with you. Best advise I can give you without suffering from guilt is to buy some new walking shoes and a nice pair of insoles! That way, you could wallow in your own misery without involving others.


Uber driver should take that advice I'm selves and they hate temporarily renting out the backseat of their car for less than minimum wage


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Hello all you entitled drivers who seem to think everyone should be tipping in cash on a cashless app and that you deserve extra money because...reasons
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a while and I can tell you I hate tipping! Everyone expects it, and they feel like they're owed a certain percentage of the bill too. Like 18-22% (after tax as well so that's another scam). Not only that, but everyone in the service industry puts people in an akward position to hand over extra cash without knowing WHY they're paying it and what is expected. For example, I was asked to tip on a 5 minute $70 hair removal session. I wasn't expecting to tip on a 5 minute procedure that was already $79 with tax and felt fleeced. Of course I felt too intimidated to ask as I have more sessions to go but that's what all you service people expect? Just put the pressure on your customers and make new rules for how much of a percentage is expected and we should just cave in and go along! You hate customers, you never feel bad about how entitled you are to their money and feel owed. You never stop and think that they are already paying good money for the service and good service includes not asking/expecting extra $ like a glorified pan handler at the end.
> 
> ...


I'll be certain to ensure that, should you _ever_ make your way into my vehicle (through my own fault nonetheless, for what would definitely be ineffective shuffling) I provide the _precise rating you deserve_- followed up immediately with a _pointed_ message for *Rohit*, explaining in detail just how important it was that I "let you out" _on the shoulder of the tollway_, and that we under no circumstances be paired again.

*God/Allah/Higher-Power-of-Choice: be with any and all souls who must deal with the misfortune of encountering this bitter soul. &#128420;*


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Alabama Lou said:


> I think a lot of drivers that downrate passengers are doing so out of frustration for the job in general. And some passengers deserve to be downrated for not tipping. I wouldn't, but that's just me. And maybe like others here my mindset will someday change. Until then,
> 
> There are times when tipping should be mandatory on long pick up minimal fare rides. Or when you get out of your car with an umbrella in pouring rain so your passenger doesn't have to get soaking wet before work. Its good for business and the passengers experience as a rider.


Uber should pay you for long pick up distances. That isn't on the passenger.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Floofy said:


> Uber should pay you for long pick up distances. That isn't on the passenger.


They do, technically (in all markets I've driven, anyway). It's paid "beyond a time threshold," which varies depending upon location. It is, IMHO, one _significant_ difference between Uber/Lyft. I know many claim to accept no long-pickups (more power to those, as I am also one- under _most_ but _not all _conditions_). _
As for the cost of that pickup, it may or may not be charged to the passenger; likely, it's just "built in" via algorithmic pricing. Like most things, however- the true cost of these still falls squarely on the driver (when such a "cost" is applicable, of course).

My #1 tip to those who frequently find themselves having to wait longer than 15min for pickup is: since you had longer than 15min., be toes-to-curb ready on arrival, as a driver who just accepted a long-pickup (could be for a variety of reasons) may very well be more inclined to [legitimately] mark as "No-Show" with _zero leniency_ whatsoever- and that often equals a no show fee much higher than what pax will be expecting.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

4.84 rating? I wouldn’t even pick you up. I thank your previous drivers for weeding you out. I only accept 4.90-4.97.


----------

